# RANT ALERT Park Manners



## Ranchfly

1. If your whole party isn't with you, don't get in line. Not for a ride, not for a bus, don't do it. There's nothing worse than having a party of one or two in front of you turn into an extended family of ten cutting in front of you in line. Not cool. 

2. Yes your kids are in vacation, but don't let them run wild outside others room doors. Find a better place for them to expend their energy. 

3. Don't get right up on me in line to enter the park, ride a ride or anywhere. Yes it's crowded, but a small amount of personal space is appreciated. 

4. Be courteous on buses. Elderly, pregnant women, small children, people holding children, do the right thing, give them your seat. Yes you paid good money to go on this trip too, but doesn't it feel good to do what is right?

5. Don't stop in the middle of crowded walkways. 

6. Don't walk at the pace of a snail 3 or more people wide. 

Anyone have anything else to add!!??


----------



## Disney4Shaw

It is annoying when people put their kids on their shoulders right in front of you during parades, castle show, fireworks etc. We have a 4 year old and we are both fairly tall people so we try to be considerate and not make ourselves into a 9 foot monster by propping our kid up on our shoulders. I saw SO many people doing this the last time we were at WDW. I can understand if you are at the back of the crowd trying to see a parade or something, but good grief. I saw one kid on someone shoulders that was so big it made me think maybe that's his wife instead of his daughter. Ha Ha


----------



## Kristina4109

Just one to add to your excellent list - don't assume that you are the only one who paid a ton of money to have this vacation.  You're surrounded by people in the same boat.  Show some courtesy.


----------



## redrosesix

Know what you're going to order before you get to the CM in a CS restaurant.  You're not that special because you're on the DDP -- anybody staying onsite can get that.  If you can't make up your mind, kindly let other people pass you until you figure out what you want.


----------



## pieface

Please don't crash your strollers into my ankles it really hurts.


----------



## MistressMerryweather

1.  Sorry, but if we've been waiting in line for 30 minutes and suddenly my 2yo, 5yo, and 10yo have to use the bathroom and dh and grandma decide to take all 7 of the kids with us to the bathroom, while I hold our spot...then that's what we'll do.  Now, of course, they won't be off running around the park while I wait in line, but there's no way for you to know that when they return from said bathroom venture. 

2-6.  Agreed!

7.  Don't swizzle your way in front of my 5yo and 8yo at the parade, because there is a tiny space.  Grrrrr...


----------



## bledsoedoc

Sometimes people dont know what they want at a cs because they have food allergies. Disney's policy is to stand in line and when you get to the cast member ask for a manager. You cant get one any earlier. So you get there and wait. And watch people give you mean looks. And the cm stops helping people on the side you are waiting on. And the looks get even meaner....but it is what you have to do so that you continue breathing. And the policy is crazy and the people around you inpatient...


----------



## QueenQuad

Agree with OP. 

Adding to that: Common courtesy....please.....thank you....excuse me.....good morning.....or even a simple sincere smile will go a long ways!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jmail048

a lot of good points here. thinking about them made me chuckle.


----------



## Poppins2010

pieface said:


> Please don't crash your strollers into my ankles it really hurts.



Oh heck yes.


----------



## Kpskyman

If eating in a CS, clean up after yourselves, and don't Lounge at tables, there are many people that would like to sit and eat as a family, if you just want to sit and talk, there are park benches for that.  When a character shows up on the street, don't just run up in front of others, form a line.   If your child is yelling and screaming not to ride something, don't force them too.  Last one for now, don't get offended if you stop in a very busy area to take a cute picture of your kids, and I walk through your picture.  If I see you, I will wait or go around, if I walk through, I did not see you, probably because it was a busy area which was a bad idea to take a picture in the first place.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Keep your voices down in a hotel room. Especially the kids. At AKL I had to call the front desk because the woman in the room next to use was yelling at her kids for being bad and I could hear everything plain as day. Few minutes later I heard security knocking on her door and then all was quiet. 

Also don't stomp on the floors in the hotel there are others in the room below you. 

Don't slam hotel doors especially when you come back late at night. 

Don't smoke on your balcony because I will report you. Especially at AKL where there is a thatched roof below you that could catch fire!

And for goodness sake wash your hands after using the bathroom!


----------



## uccats97

pieface said:


> Please don't crash your strollers into my ankles it really hurts.


Agreed!! Strollers aren't meant to be battering rams to help you push through a crowd! And if you accidentally do ram the ankles of the person in front of you, just apologize.  It goes a long way!


----------



## MickeyChix

If I got my parade spot and am sitting down with no one in front of me, don't presume I'll be ok with you stepping out in front of me so you can see.  That one kills me---I've had to speak up and use my voice several times over on this one.  The funny thing is it's more of a problem with people that are older vs younger.  One woman actually said too bad I'm not moving to which I said wanna bet?  I had a park employee close by and snagged him --he then proceeded to tell this woman to either move it or they would be ejected from the park!  Hahahaha.


----------



## kP72

It's late at night and everyone is tired... please, for the love of all that's holy, don't assume your kids are more tired than the rest of us waiting for that slow moving bus, then cut in front of everyone... and then not know how to collapse your stroller!  I will cause bodily harm next time!

Don't yell at your kids in the parks so we can all hear.  Yes, a kid having a temper tantrum is bad, but the parent having one is by far worse.  

Cover your junk!  I'm sure you feel your body is fabulous, but some of us don't need proof.

Yes, the strollers are cruel to ankles, but so are the Scooters.  Please be mindful of where you are driving those bad boys.  And please don't let kids have control... DD was ran into by a grandparent who thought it was cute to let grandson drive! 

Don't allow your children chase and kick the ducks.  That's just in poor taste.


----------



## maxiesmom

I'm always a bit torn on #3.  I do agree it is nice if people offer up their seats to others if they chose to do so.  But they should not be stared at or shamed into doing so.  None of us know what is going on in the lives of the other guests on the bus.  We have no way of knowing if that healthy looking man just had his knee replaced or had heart surgery.

I'm also torn because I think we all have the responsibility to see to the safety and well being of our own family members.  If you have a family member who can't stand on a bus, then see to it that they don't.  Wait for a bus with available seating, grab a taxi, or rent a car.  Don't be careless with their safety and then get all mad when total strangers don't see to it for you.

My manner alert would be, please don't stop right at the top or bottom of the escalator.  My last time at WDW so many people would step off of an escalator, and just stop dead in their tracks.  Move to the side please!!!  Don't cause a pile-up behind you!


----------



## 3Gsandme

I agree with 1 and 2 and 5 and 6. 

I think the giving up the seat thing gets a little ishy. I'm not a jerk, but like everyone else, we walked tons of miles (15 at EPCOT and between 10 and 11 every other park day). I'm tired. My kids are tired. My husband is tired.  We'd get up if it looked like someone really needed the seat, but I'm worn out too. 

I'd rather wait an extra monorail or bus sometimes to be able to sit. That's an option for anyone. 

Also, CM tell you to fill in all available space. If I crowd up next to you, I'm only doing what I'm told.


----------



## sesame_123

As a stroller user I would add. Please don't cut off a stroller and then stop suddenly and expect me not to bump you. I leave space in front of me so I can see when someone stops if you cut in line and stop don't blame me. (Same principle applies to freeway driving)


----------



## Carirae

I've only been to WDW a few times and our last trip in Dec was our first big family trip. One thing we would sometimes get upset about is that we had been standing in line for a bus for over 20 min and, just as the next bus rolled up, someone with a scooter would get in the handicap section. They obviously have to let the scooters on first, but it would irk us when they would have a large family with them that would get right on with them and not do any waiting in line. This happened one morning we were trying to get to a park. Two people in the family had scooters and they had 8 very large family members with them. They literally took almost half of the bus and most of the line had to wait for another bus. I don't know...I'm torn about "etiquette" for this. I mean, I get wanting to stay with the family, but if it was me, I would either split the family so a couple went with those on scooters to help them out and everyone else stay in line or tell the driver we would wait in line and not to put our scooter family members on until we could all fairly get on the bus. 

As for the strollers, YES, please don't run into people's heels! One time while leaving MK after fireworks (we know how crowded that is!), a woman behind me bumped me once in the heels with her stroller. I didn't say anything and assumed it was an accident. We were packed like sardines on Main St while we all inched along. Then the woman rammed me harder. I turned around and asked that she be more careful. She actually said to me, "Well, I'm in a rush to get out! I need everyone to move!" I told her she didn't pick a very good time to need to rush out and she needed to chill as we ALL were trying to get out....and her ramming into the back of me definitely wasn't going to make me go faster! :-/


----------



## mousehockey37

Ranchfly said:


> 1. If your whole party isn't with you, don't get in line. Not for a ride, not for a bus, don't do it. There's nothing worse than having a party of one or two in front of you turn into an extended family of ten cutting in front of you in line. Not cool.
> 
> 2. Yes your kids are in vacation, but don't let them run wild outside others room doors. Find a better place for them to expend their energy.
> 
> 3. Don't get right up on me in line to enter the park, ride a ride or anywhere. Yes it's crowded, but a small amount of personal space is appreciated.
> 
> 4. Be courteous on buses. Elderly, pregnant women, small children, people holding children, do the right thing, give them your seat. Yes you paid good money to go on this trip too, but doesn't it feel good to do what is right?
> 
> 5. Don't stop in the middle of crowded walkways.
> 
> 6. Don't walk at the pace of a snail 3 or more people wide.
> 
> Anyone have anything else to add!!??



I got one... 

Be considerate of the people around you during the night time shows especially if you're planning on recording the whole thing with your iPad/smartphone/tablet.  Nothing ruins pictures more than a sea of brightly colored monitors!!!!  I don't want my pictures that I'm taking with my camera to have your viewfinder in it!!!!


----------



## maxiesmom

Carirae said:


> I've only been to WDW a few times and our last trip in Dec was our first big family trip. One thing we would sometimes get upset about is that we had been standing in line for a bus for over 20 min and, just as the next bus rolled up, someone with a scooter would get in the handicap section. They obviously have to let the scooters on first, but it would irk us when they would have a large family with them that would get right on with them and not do any waiting in line. This happened one morning we were trying to get to a park. Two people in the family had scooters and they had 8 very large family members with them. They literally took almost half of the bus and most of the line had to wait for another bus. I don't know...I'm torn about "etiquette" for this. I mean, I get wanting to stay with the family, but if it was me, I would either split the family so a couple went with those on scooters to help them out and everyone else stay in line or tell the driver we would wait in line and not to put our scooter family members on until we could all fairly get on the bus.



I can see where you are coming from.  But keep in mind it is safer for everyone if the scooters load first.  It gives them more room to maneuver, and less toes for them to run over.  Plus there are those sections that state that if a scooter boards the people in those seats must move.  Easier to avoid having to shuffle people around by loading the scooters first too.  

Also, Disney does have a limit as to how many people can board with someone in a scooter or wheelchair.  That limit is 6.  I have no problem with that.  I totally understand a family not wanting to split up.


----------



## oldfastpassxpert

Haha great thread.  Brings back so many memories.  I've had a touring group "cut" in line to catch up with a couple of members... Must've been like 50 people cutting by me.. Lol.  

I've never heard noises at the resorts... Knocking on wood as we're staying at AKV in May.

I always give up my seat on the busses and monorails, but most people don't.  

The cutting at the parades is annoying bordering on infuriating.  I've claimed a spot for my kids early, and then back off as Im tall and would block the people behind me.  Someone walks up and wiggles their way in front of my kids...ugh.  If it's all kids at the front, that's great, but as soon as parents or maybe some non parenters sleaze their way in... It is disgusting.   
Happy thoughts. Happy thoughts.  Breathe.  Breathe.  Relax.


----------



## alicat8

Why oh whyyyyyyy do people think they will get to the front of a line faster if they are hot-breathing down my neck? I get that there are going to be crowds, but there is no reason why in a line queue you can't leave a few inches between you and the people in front of you.  When I take a step, you can take a breath, THEN take a step.

The others are definitely annoying, but I can deal.  The line cuddlers put me over the edge.


----------



## dustpixie

Carirae said:


> As for the strollers, YES, please don't run into people's heels! One time while leaving MK after fireworks (we know how crowded that is!), a woman behind me bumped me once in the heels with her stroller. I didn't say anything and assumed it was an accident. We were packed like sardines on Main St while we all inched along. Then the woman rammed me harder. I turned around and asked that she be more careful. She actually said to me, "Well, I'm in a rush to get out! I need everyone to move!" I told her she didn't pick a very good time to need to rush out and she needed to chill as we ALL were trying to get out....and her ramming into the back of me definitely wasn't going to make me go faster! :-/



Now I have something new to be anxious about on our trip next week. I've got Parkinson's Disease which means that, though I walk unassisted, my balance backward is iffy. If someone rams me with a stroller, I'm likely to end up sitting in it.


----------



## Tigerlulu

oldfastpassxpert said:


> Haha great thread.  Brings back so many memories.  I've had a touring group "cut" in line to catch up with a couple of members... Must've been like 50 people cutting by me.. Lol.  I've never heard noises at the resorts...



We let two girls get in front of us in the line at POTC--we reached the line a second before they did--since we had 6 of us. They smiled and went ahead and then their ENTIRE TOUR GROUP proceeded to cut in front of us to be with them!!!!! We were speechless! It made me smile brightly when we got to the listing and the CM made them ALL step to the side and we were loaded and off and they were still gathering off to the side.


----------



## Tigerlulu

Tigerlulu said:


> We let two girls get in front of us in the line at POTC--we reached the line a second before they did--since we had 6 of us. They smiled and went ahead and then their ENTIRE TOUR GROUP proceeded to cut in front of us to be with them!!!!! We were speechless! It made me smile brightly when we got to the listing and the CM made them ALL step to the side and we were loaded and off and they were still gathering off to the side.



Loading...not listing. Sorry, I'm on my phone.


----------



## seenellie81

Carirae said:


> I've only been to WDW a few times and our last trip in Dec was our first big family trip. One thing we would sometimes get upset about is that we had been standing in line for a bus for over 20 min and, just as the next bus rolled up, someone with a scooter would get in the handicap section. They obviously have to let the scooters on first, but it would irk us when they would have a large family with them that would get right on with them and not do any waiting in line. This happened one morning we were trying to get to a park. Two people in the family had scooters and they had 8 very large family members with them. They literally took almost half of the bus and most of the line had to wait for another bus. I don't know...I'm torn about "etiquette" for this. I mean, I get wanting to stay with the family, but if it was me, I would either split the family so a couple went with those on scooters to help them out and everyone else stay in line or tell the driver we would wait in line and not to put our scooter family members on until we could all fairly get on the bus.



Imagine being the person in the scooter or the family members of the person in the scooter.  For just a second think of the fact that large or small you don't know the situation that family is in.  Here is my example and you tell me what you would expect me to do:
DH has a serious injury caused by a car accident where he was not at fault and was rear ended. We have 2 children. DH cant sit for long and cant stand for long.  He surely cant walk around for a long amount of time.  Now you think that because he is disabled and must use a scooter he shouldnt have the same right to ride the bus and arrive to the park with his whole family as you do? or that his children dont have the same right as children without a father in a scooter?  Some of our fondest memories are from the buses discussing what we had just seen or what we are about to see, looking over our new pins or the pins we plan to trade.  We love it when we pull into Magic Kingdom and hear them welcome us.  As a family shouldnt we be able to experience that together?
I am sorry this really hits home for me.  To see the looks that my DH gets when he is in the scooter due to his young age or because he had to stand because he was sitting to long is devastating to me.  The looks that he gets when we are waiting in line for a bus or when we were the first in line and people walk up saying oh great we have to wait for a scooter.  How hurtful that must be for him.  How painful it is for me to know that he must go through that because of something that's out of his control.  My young children who notice all of the same things, they go out of their way to make sure Dad is having a good time, not because we told them to or that they heard us discussing what has occurred but because they see how others treat him.
A little food for thought.  When DH was just 24 years old he was hurt, he had to stop his active lifestyle.  He also had to stop playing around with our son who was just 2 years old.  He as never able to throw the kids in the air or chase them around the yard.  He coaches their baseball teams from the bench in the dug-out with help from great friends.  He cant go to the average theme park and ride rides with his kids.  He cant go to the fair and ride the rides.  We started going to disney one month before his surgery because he said that he was worried if something went wrong he would never be able to take the kids and wanted to make sure that he could.  DS was 5 and DD was just 15 months.  The reason we continue going back is because disney is the only place where he is able to ride some rides with the kids because alot of them are not to bouncy or rough, alot of them are smooth or show like. His biggest smile comes from the little hill in Pirates.  He is now 35 years old, and loves that he can not feel like an outcast and that he can actually participate in things that his family loves!  Disney does a great job making everything accessible to the disabled and for that one week a year we are able to spend all of it together as a family as it should be.
Also please remember that yes scooters are the first ones on but the last ones off.  As your family is already through the gates at the park we are just exiting the bus.  Also there have been sometimes where a bus was unable to load a wheelchair and we have to wait.  We dont have the option to even stand if we wanted to.
Sorry this was long, I just wanted others to see where at quick glance its annoying, but you never know the situation, you don't know that person. If it were your family or you, you would ride the bus together.


----------



## 4lowesonthego

100% agree, as a person with MS it amazes me that people feel they are doing the world some sort of favor by attempting to make me feel ashamed for a condition I can't help. Really unbelievable.


----------



## SashaFarce

sesame_123 said:


> As a stroller user I would add. Please don't cut off a stroller and then stop suddenly and expect me not to bump you. I leave space in front of me so I can see when someone stops if you cut in line and stop don't blame me. (Same principle applies to freeway driving)



I second this but as a scooter user.



kP72 said:


> Yes, the strollers are cruel to ankles, but so are the Scooters.  Please be mindful of where you are driving those bad boys.  And please don't let kids have control... DD was ran into by a grandparent who thought it was cute to let grandson drive!



Conversely, pedestrians need to watch where they are going and not step out in front of a scooter. It's not OK even if you say "excuse me" sheepishly. Look down occasionally, either. I have gotten elbowed constantly or even tripped over by people not watching. 

Further, watch your children! If your child is twirling circles in the middle of the street without supervision, they may get hit if they step out in front of me. (Clearly, this has happened to me.) Further, just like you are walking next to your husband or wife, I am scootering next to my partner. We go single file where necessary. But if there's plenty of space, don't step in between us. We have just as much a right to hold a conversation as you do.


----------



## kP72

SashaFarce said:


> I second this but as a scooter user.
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely, pedestrians need to watch where they are going and not step out in front of a scooter. It's not OK even if you say "excuse me" sheepishly. Look down occasionally, either. I have gotten elbowed constantly or even tripped over by people not watching.
> 
> Further, watch your children! If your child is twirling circles in the middle of the street without supervision, they may get hit if they step out in front of me. (Clearly, this has happened to me.) Further, just like you are walking next to your husband or wife, I am scootering next to my partner. We go single file where necessary. But if there's plenty of space, don't step in between us. We have just as much a right to hold a conversation as you do.



Regarding scooters... 
what if your child is not "twirling circles", but hanging onto my hand and moving at a slow speed due to large crowds after Illuminations while people in scooters feel like they can rush through??
Not saying you do this, but this was our situation.


----------



## jwoods703

kP72 said:


> Regarding scooters...
> what if your child is not "twirling circles", but hanging onto my hand and moving at a slow speed due to large crowds after Illuminations while people in scooters feel like they can rush through??
> Not saying you do this, but this was our situation.



Then you scooter tip the rude person whom hit your kid...

...I Kid...I kid


It honestly has to go both ways, be respectful to both scooter individuals and those who do not need them.  I have seen both sides very rude with each other.  I definitely agree with the line cutting.  I understand taking little jimmy to the restroom and coming back with him while in line, but it is annoying to have 8-9 people think one person can hold all of their spots.

I would add just blowing up on your children in public.  Act like the adult and take your child to the side and defuse the situation.  Don't retaliate the temper tantrum with your own.


----------



## kP72

jwoods703 said:


> Then you scooter tip the rude person whom hit your kid...
> 
> ...I Kid...I kid
> 
> 
> It honestly has to go both ways, be respectful to both scooter individuals and those who do not need them.  I have seen both sides very rude with each other.  I definitely agree with the line cutting.  I understand taking little jimmy to the restroom and coming back with him while in line, but it is annoying to have 8-9 people think one person can hold all of their spots.
> 
> *I would add just blowing up on your children in public.  Act like the adult and take your child to the side and defuse the situation.  *Don't retaliate the temper tantrum with your own.



THANK YOU!   That was one of my pet peeves on the list a few posts ago.


----------



## mousehockey37

Another pet peeve... 

Not to draw lines here, but the language card.  Don't be speaking fluent English one minute and then when you cut the line with your group give me the whole, "No Speak English" in whatever language is yours... 

I love it when my gf who speaks 10 different languages is with me in the parks and people try to pull this and she starts responding to them in their native tongue.  Also, don't be trying to pull this as you are walking through the park speaking fluent English all day either...


----------



## AidensMommy3

seenellie81 said:


> Imagine being the person in the scooter or the family members of the person in the scooter.  For just a second think of the fact that large or small you don't know the situation that family is in.  Here is my example and you tell me what you would expect me to do: DH has a serious injury caused by a car accident where he was not at fault and was rear ended. We have 2 children. DH cant sit for long and cant stand for long.  He surely cant walk around for a long amount of time.  Now you think that because he is disabled and must use a scooter he shouldnt have the same right to ride the bus and arrive to the park with his whole family as you do? or that his children dont have the same right as children without a father in a scooter?  Some of our fondest memories are from the buses discussing what we had just seen or what we are about to see, looking over our new pins or the pins we plan to trade.  We love it when we pull into Magic Kingdom and hear them welcome us.  As a family shouldnt we be able to experience that together? I am sorry this really hits home for me.  To see the looks that my DH gets when he is in the scooter due to his young age or because he had to stand because he was sitting to long is devastating to me.  The looks that he gets when we are waiting in line for a bus or when we were the first in line and people walk up saying oh great we have to wait for a scooter.  How hurtful that must be for him.  How painful it is for me to know that he must go through that because of something that's out of his control.  My young children who notice all of the same things, they go out of their way to make sure Dad is having a good time, not because we told them to or that they heard us discussing what has occurred but because they see how others treat him. A little food for thought.  When DH was just 24 years old he was hurt, he had to stop his active lifestyle.  He also had to stop playing around with our son who was just 2 years old.  He as never able to throw the kids in the air or chase them around the yard.  He coaches their baseball teams from the bench in the dug-out with help from great friends.  He cant go to the average theme park and ride rides with his kids.  He cant go to the fair and ride the rides.  We started going to disney one month before his surgery because he said that he was worried if something went wrong he would never be able to take the kids and wanted to make sure that he could.  DS was 5 and DD was just 15 months.  The reason we continue going back is because disney is the only place where he is able to ride some rides with the kids because alot of them are not to bouncy or rough, alot of them are smooth or show like. His biggest smile comes from the little hill in Pirates.  He is now 35 years old, and loves that he can not feel like an outcast and that he can actually participate in things that his family loves!  Disney does a great job making everything accessible to the disabled and for that one week a year we are able to spend all of it together as a family as it should be. Also please remember that yes scooters are the first ones on but the last ones off.  As your family is already through the gates at the park we are just exiting the bus.  Also there have been sometimes where a bus was unable to load a wheelchair and we have to wait.  We dont have the option to even stand if we wanted to. Sorry this was long, I just wanted others to see where at quick glance its annoying, but you never know the situation, you don't know that person. If it were your family or you, you would ride the bus together.



Please know that not everyone feels this way towards individuals in scooters or wheelchairs.  I have seen the way my mother has been treated because she uses a wheelchair and a scooter.  This is why I never mind people with any type of physical limitations going in front of me or being taken care of first. I'm thankful that I am able to wait!  Some people take too many things for granted. It sounds like your family is making wonderful memories that your sons can cherish.


----------



## Carirae

seenellie81 said:


> Imagine being the person in the scooter or the family members of the person in the scooter.  For just a second think of the fact that large or small you don't know the situation that family is in.  Here is my example and you tell me what you would expect me to do: DH has a serious injury caused by a car accident where he was not at fault and was rear ended. We have 2 children. DH cant sit for long and cant stand for long.  He surely cant walk around for a long amount of time.  Now you think that because he is disabled and must use a scooter he shouldnt have the same right to ride the bus and arrive to the park with his whole family as you do? or that his children dont have the same right as children without a father in a scooter?  Some of our fondest memories are from the buses discussing what we had just seen or what we are about to see, looking over our new pins or the pins we plan to trade.  We love it when we pull into Magic Kingdom and hear them welcome us.  As a family shouldnt we be able to experience that together? I am sorry this really hits home for me.  To see the looks that my DH gets when he is in the scooter due to his young age or because he had to stand because he was sitting to long is devastating to me.  The looks that he gets when we are waiting in line for a bus or when we were the first in line and people walk up saying oh great we have to wait for a scooter.  How hurtful that must be for him.  How painful it is for me to know that he must go through that because of something that's out of his control.  My young children who notice all of the same things, they go out of their way to make sure Dad is having a good time, not because we told them to or that they heard us discussing what has occurred but because they see how others treat him. A little food for thought.  When DH was just 24 years old he was hurt, he had to stop his active lifestyle.  He also had to stop playing around with our son who was just 2 years old.  He as never able to throw the kids in the air or chase them around the yard.  He coaches their baseball teams from the bench in the dug-out with help from great friends.  He cant go to the average theme park and ride rides with his kids.  He cant go to the fair and ride the rides.  We started going to disney one month before his surgery because he said that he was worried if something went wrong he would never be able to take the kids and wanted to make sure that he could.  DS was 5 and DD was just 15 months.  The reason we continue going back is because disney is the only place where he is able to ride some rides with the kids because alot of them are not to bouncy or rough, alot of them are smooth or show like. His biggest smile comes from the little hill in Pirates.  He is now 35 years old, and loves that he can not feel like an outcast and that he can actually participate in things that his family loves!  Disney does a great job making everything accessible to the disabled and for that one week a year we are able to spend all of it together as a family as it should be. Also please remember that yes scooters are the first ones on but the last ones off.  As your family is already through the gates at the park we are just exiting the bus.  Also there have been sometimes where a bus was unable to load a wheelchair and we have to wait.  We dont have the option to even stand if we wanted to. Sorry this was long, I just wanted others to see where at quick glance its annoying, but you never know the situation, you don't know that person. If it were your family or you, you would ride the bus together.



My comment wasn't geared towards criticizing why people might need to use a scooter. I'm sure the comments your husband gets are very frustrating for him. 

I do recognize that they only allow 2 scooters per bus and that they must load first for safety reasons. My example I gave that makes me not sure what I feel the "etiquette" should be, but definitely felt something different should have been done (as did many people around us): many people waiting for over 20 min for a bus, then a family with 2 people in scooters and 8 extra family members come running out of the resort and just hop right on the bus as it arrives. (Plus, they were all large adults who took over 2 seats each and didn't seem to try to make room for others.) So, we stood for 20 min for a bus, thought we'd definitely make it on, probably even getting seats...then had to wait an additional 20 min for a second bus to arrive. 

My mom had just been diagnosed with arthritis in both knees right before our trip, so standing pretty still in a queue for 2 buses was pretty hard for her.

I mean, personally, if I could tell that the line was extremely long and we had JUST gotten in the handicap line, I would tell the driver that we would wait for the next bus since all of the people in line had clearly been there for a long time. 

However, to play Devil's Advocate on myself, I guess with the limit of only 2 scooters per bus, the driver wouldn't have really wanted them to stay since they had 2 scooters in their party, thereby possibly causing a scooter "backup" if they had declined to get on that bus...


----------



## maxiesmom

Carirae said:


> My comment wasn't geared towards criticizing why people might need to use a scooter. I'm sure the comments your husband gets are very frustrating for him.
> 
> I do recognize that they only allow 2 scooters per bus and that they must load first for safety reasons. My example I gave that makes me not sure what I feel the "etiquette" should be, but definitely felt something different should have been done (as did many people around us): many people waiting for over 20 min for a bus, then a family with 2 people in scooters and 8 extra family members come running out of the resort and just hop right on the bus as it arrives. (Plus, they were all large adults who took over 2 seats each and didn't seem to try to make room for others.) So, we stood for 20 min for a bus, thought we'd definitely make it on, probably even getting seats...then had to wait an additional 20 min for a second bus to arrive.
> 
> My mom had just been diagnosed with arthritis in both knees right before our trip, so standing pretty still in a queue for 2 buses was pretty hard for her.
> 
> I mean, personally, if I could tell that the line was extremely long and we had JUST gotten in the handicap line, I would tell the driver that we would wait for the next bus since all of the people in line had clearly been there for a long time.
> 
> However, to play Devil's Advocate on myself, I guess with the limit of only 2 scooters per bus, the driver wouldn't have really wanted them to stay since they had 2 scooters in their party, thereby possibly causing a scooter "backup" if they had declined to get on that bus...




In addition to the scooters backing up there is the very real possibility that the next bus has a broken lift and won't be able to load any scooters.  I've seen that more than once.  So taking the next bus can turn into a very long wait.


----------



## seenellie81

Carirae said:


> My comment wasn't geared towards criticizing why people might need to use a scooter. I'm sure the comments your husband gets are very frustrating for him.



I know that you were not criticizing why someone may need a scooter, i didn't think that at all.  Please don't think that.  I can understand peoples frustrations with this at times but only because i dont think they completely understand how it works. By no fault of their own, I mean why would someone know exactly how it works if they are not in that situation.  
I was just giving a back story for anyone who wanted to read it.  Hoping that the back story would enlighten those who do get so frustrated with the scooters on the buses. 
I don't know that i would do anything differently then the scooters that you tell about.  I wouldn't have run! however DH can go faster with his scooter then i can dragging 2 kids and the bags around so i may have to chase after him.   If there is a big line i would still get into line with him where the scooters line up.  Its not like we can get into the regular line.   
Please also note that if the bus is full, DH will often have a kid sit with him.  I will give up my seat to any small child, pregnant lady or elderly.  As will DS as he is now old enough to safely stand on the bus. The only exception to this is if My DD is tired on the way back and falls asleep, i clearly cant stand and hold her but she will sit on my lap asleep to make room for others even though she is 9.  That kid can sleep anywhere i tell ya!
So please dont take it personal, your comment just opened up and opportunity to speak up about the comments or looks that one in a scooter receives for following policy and getting on the bus first.


----------



## seenellie81

While we are ranting about our pet peeves i have one kinda maybe its just something that i don't fully understand.  
At character meals, specifically Crystal palace is where i have seen it the most and the worst.  Please have your children wait in the area of your table for the characters.  While i am trying to enjoy my meal with my family, i don't enjoy everyone else s children running around my table trying to catch the character.  I know the kids are excited and they just cant wait to meet pooh and his friends.  As parents please explain to your children that they will make it to your table as well.  I know its just sooo exciting and you cant wait just a minute longer i know i know...But we have to let pooh visit all of his friends and take pictures... he will get to our table soon and then you too can get your picture taken and hug and love him.  I know that some children do have a hard time waiting, i understand that,  i wouldnt wait either if i were a kid and my parents didnt say anything when i was running after a character.


----------



## Paging Tom Morrow

My only rule: Don't sweat the small stuff.

No reason to have your day ruined by worrying about how someone else behaves.  At the end of the day, their rudeness may cost you a few of minutes.  Those minutes are not worth the extended aggravation that people sometimes carry with them for hours during their vacation.


----------



## Ranchfly

MistressMerryweather said:


> 1.  Sorry, but if we've been waiting in line for 30 minutes and suddenly my 2yo, 5yo, and 10yo have to use the bathroom and dh and grandma decide to take all 7 of the kids with us to the bathroom, while I hold our spot...then that's what we'll do.  Now, of course, they won't be off running around the park while I wait in line, but there's no way for you to know that when they return from said bathroom venture.   2-6.  Agreed!  7.  Don't swizzle your way in front of my 5yo and 8yo at the parade, because there is a tiny space.  Grrrrr...



My rant with #1 is when dad walks into the line right as you do (in front of you), you stand there for a few minutes as a party of two or three, then his whole family of 5+more ppl shows up and barges in front of you. Not okay. Definitely not a situation of someone who had already been in line and had to hurry off to use the bathroom when you saw one person getting in line to begin with.


----------



## supergoofy

My biggest one is getting to the front of the line at a CS and having no clue what you/your kids want to eat despite standing in line for the last 15 minutes looking at the big menu board.

Yeah it may only take 2 extra minutes to get the order but if their is 15 people ahead of you 2 minutes per person does add up.


----------



## delilah

MickeyChix said:


> If I got my parade spot and am sitting down with no one in front of me, don't presume I'll be ok with you stepping out in front of me so you can see.  That one kills me---I've had to speak up and use my voice several times over on this one.  The funny thing is it's more of a problem with people that are older vs younger.  One woman actually said too bad I'm not moving to which I said wanna bet?  I had a park employee close by and snagged him --he then proceeded to tell this woman to either move it or they would be ejected from the park!  Hahahaha.



One time, we sat down to wait for a parade, and a bunch of kids came and sat down on my feet.  And, my feet were at the tape line. I guess that's OK if you want my foot up your butt.


----------



## Alice Royal

Prepare for epic ranting because I'm in the parks twice a month at least and I see quite literally the WORST of people every time:

--A stroller is not a battering ram, a free pass into a line, or an object that gives you the right of way everywhere.

--Do not show up to a parade/fireworks show/any kind of show mere minutes before it starts and expect a front row seat or try to wrestle your way into one.

--CONTROL YOUR FREAKING CHILDREN! 

--The chair next to me with my backpack on it is NOT a jungle gym, your three year old does not need to run twenty feet away with you while you smile and say 'aww', and your eight-year-old does not need a pacifier.

--Elevators, monorails, parking trams, ride vehicles, etc. have occupancy limits FOR A REASON! 

--If your kid can push his/her own stroller, it's time to get rid of it.

--If your kid spends more time on an iPhone/iPad than actually enjoying the park, you have failed. 

--If a CM tells you to do or not do something, follow what they say. (This one's especially for the lady at Space Mountain a couple of days ago who thought it would be cool to blow smoke rings from an e-cigarette into the faces of everyone around her, including the CM who told her she couldn't smoke inside.)

And finally, one specific one from today at MK:
--If I'm dressed up for Dapper Day and that outfit includes a small parasol which I am using because I am super sensitive to the sun, DO NOT tell me to put it away while waiting for the new parade to start, because I've been waiting on that curb for three hours and you just got here ten minutes before. Plus, you were much taller than me and the stupid thing was sitting on my head, so it was NOT blocking your view. Now I have heat rash on my chest because of you. Thanks, random dude.


----------



## msmith27

Please do not let your children climb up on the poles on the monorail.  There are seats for a reason!!    Do not think that you are the only one that would like to leave right before the fireworks start.  Pushing me or my children do nothing to help the situation.    Do not cut in line!  We have been taught not to do this since we were kids-it amazes me that grown adults can cut any child waiting patiently in line


----------



## SashaFarce

kP72 said:


> Regarding scooters...
> what if your child is not "twirling circles", but hanging onto my hand and moving at a slow speed due to large crowds after Illuminations while people in scooters feel like they can rush through??
> Not saying you do this, but this was our situation.



As long as you're keeping your child by your side, and they are not twisting about or swinging their arms and stretching out as far from you as possible, there should be no issue. A child that can't be controlled needs to have a kid restraint on or be in a stroller or in arms or something. I also really have no sympathy for people who let kids too small to be out of a car seat walk the parks either. 

 If people are walking at their own pace yet holding up traffic, they should expect others to pass them at a reasonable speed. Another thing - if a group is walking five or six abreast, they should expect people to try and go around. There's plenty of walking space in most places. Nobody should be expected to go anyone else's speed.


----------



## Texas Crude

Ranchfly said:


> My rant with #1 is when dad walks into the line right as you do (in front of you), you stand there for a few minutes as a party of two or three, then his whole family of 5+more ppl shows up and barges in front of you. Not okay. Definitely not a situation of someone who had already been in line and had to hurry off to use the bathroom when you saw one person getting in line to begin with.



I actually think we will see a lot less of this with FP+.... No more FP runners!!


----------



## alicat8

There seem to be a lot of people on here who think the children in Walt Disney world should be tiptoeing around like perfect little robots. Let's be realistic now, friends! Everyone is a kid in the world, at least let them act like it.


----------



## alicat8

And kids are in car seats til they're 5 or 6 these days. Let's let them stretch their poor little legs, geeeez


----------



## seenellie81

alicat8 said:


> And kids are in car seats til they're 5 or 6 these days. Let's let them stretch their poor little legs, geeeez



I agree!! Here in New York you are in a "car seat" until you are 8.  haha my kids have been walking disney world since they were 4!  Sometimes they would dance and twirl, but only in open areas where people were not walking.  When walking on a pathway with others they stayed by our side and walked to the next attraction.  Of course they had little legs so they walked slower then adults in a hurry to get to the next big ride. So walk around us.  Dont walk through us.


----------



## Chaoticsweetness

My rants:

-please do not scream/smack your child in front of me. This happen more than once, each time at MK & the TTC, each time a CM came over to diffuse the situation.

-Do not reach in front of me when I am looking at merchandise on that particular shelf, if you want something that bad, you can say excuse me or wait for me to move.

-If I wanted to hear negative comments about Disney I would have stayed at home, don't ruin my trip because something didn't go your way.


----------



## AJ1983

alicat8 said:


> There seem to be a lot of people on here who think the children in Walt Disney world should be tiptoeing around like perfect little robots. Let's be realistic now, friends! *Everyone is a kid in the world, at least let them act like it*.



Seriously! Dfi jokes that he's going to buy one of those kiddy harnesses for me next time to keep me from darting off after characters lol.

Even though we don't have children yet, two of my fondest memories are chats with a little girl in line for Space Mountain who asked "Did you know this is my first time on this ride?" and the little girl dressed like Snow White in line for Jungle Cruise who struck up a conversation about her experience at BB and the park. Ok, honestly, I initiated that, because I couldn't resist telling her she looked beautiful, but I included the parents in this conversation from the get go, who tried to apologize for her being so chatty.

Either way, I'd much rather hear a parent yelling (while laughing) "Jamie wait!" because little 4 year old Jamie thinks his parents are walking "too slow" to get to Peter Pan's Flight, rather then trying to drag the kids because they can't take their eyes off the IPAD.


----------



## AJ1983

I admit, I was one of those people last trip who got annoyed when there were already two busloads waiting for the next bus, we've all been there for 20 minutes, and then a family including a person in a scooter pulls up. I thought that was a little inconsiderate because we were waiting in the hot sun. My attitude was, why couldn't they get here earlier then the rest of us? Still load first when it was their turn, but not skip an entire busload, because the issue is making accommodations to get you to the park safely, not faster than other people.

However, after reading this thread I learned alot, such as the two scooter max, and how it could cause backup but not using every available scooter seat on a bus. So I will look at it a little differently next time.


----------



## charmed59

The problem with the buses is there are not enough buses, especially at park closing time.  If it were timed such that when the first bus leaves the next bus would be there the whole "who boards first" would go away.

The second problem is the process of loading anything but ambulatory adults is not efficient with the buses, the way it is with the monorail.  So anyplace you find strollers, small children, wheelchairs, people on crutches, etc, it's just going to take longer to load.  

I will never stay where I have to depend on buses to get back to my hotel again.


----------



## maxiesmom

charmed59 said:


> The problem with the buses is there are not enough buses, especially at park closing time.  If it were timed such that when the first bus leaves the next bus would be there the whole "who boards first" would go away.
> 
> The second problem is the process of loading anything but ambulatory adults is not efficient with the buses, the way it is with the monorail.  So anyplace you find strollers, small children, wheelchairs, people on crutches, etc, it's just going to take longer to load.
> 
> I will never stay where I have to depend on buses to get back to my hotel again.



You know that there is not s single Disney resort that doesn't have bus service to a few parks, right?  Even the monorail resorts have bus service to AK and DS.


----------



## charmed59

maxiesmom said:


> You know that there is not s single Disney resort that doesn't have bus service to a few parks, right?  Even the monorail resorts have bus service to AK and DS.



If I ever wanted to go back to AK, I'd probably do it on a trip where I was staying off site and have rented a car.  

My favorite parks are Epcot and DS, followed by MK.  The epcot resorts with boat service work for me.  Add in a parkhopper if I need to get to the MK on the Monorail.

And there are taxis for a reason.  I found the bus service to be highly inconvenient when staying at AKL, with waits over an hour to get onto a bus after illuminations.  For me, thats not a vacation.


----------



## cjbcam

For the people with scooters, no I don't judge you for having a scooter but when I have been waiting for over 20 mins to get on the bus and you and your family are the last ones to get there and first to get on, causing us to have to wait another 20 mins for the next bus you bet that's going to annoy me. If you were first in line or even middle of the line then fine but when you come up when the bus is clearly going to be full and you get to go on that is annoying. Same as if the bus let ten people behind u on in front of you.


----------



## maxiesmom

cjbcam said:


> For the people with scooters, no I don't judge you for having a scooter but when I have been waiting for over 20 mins to get on the bus and you and your family are the last ones to get there and first to get on, causing us to have to wait another 20 mins for the next bus you bet that's going to annoy me. If you were first in line or even middle of the line then fine but when you come up when the bus is clearly going to be full and you get to go on that is annoying. Same as if the bus let ten people behind u on in front of you.



You may find it annoying to have to wait, but I bet anyone in a scooter would love the chance to be in your shoes, instead of on the scooter.


----------



## seenellie81

cjbcam said:


> For the people with scooters, no I don't judge you for having a scooter but when I have been waiting for over 20 mins to get on the bus and you and your family are the last ones to get there and first to get on, causing us to have to wait another 20 mins for the next bus you bet that's going to annoy me. If you were first in line or even middle of the line then fine but when you come up when the bus is clearly going to be full and you get to go on that is annoying. Same as if the bus let ten people behind u on in front of you.



So what is the answer for the person in the scooter?  Should they not get into the line?  Should they only go when there is no line?  I am confused on what you would like the scooter people to do.  I tell you what, you ask the person in the scooter if they would like to trade shoes with you,  I bet that they would much rather be able to wait in line then have to wait in the scooter line.


----------



## cjbcam

maxiesmom said:


> You may find it annoying to have to wait, but I bet anyone in a scooter would love the chance to be in your shoes, instead of on the scooter.



Actually you have no clue what my life is like. I know if I was in a scooter and the bus was clearly going to be full without us on and we got there last I would wait for the next one that's what is fair. Everyone has difficulties in life and no one knows who is dealing with what (whether you walk or not). If them getting on means I have to stand, no big deal. If it means I have to wait however long for another bus yeah that does annoy me.


----------



## maxiesmom

cjbcam said:


> Actually you have no clue what my life is like. I know if I was in a scooter and the bus was clearly going to be full without us on and we got there last I would wait for the next one that's what is fair. Everyone has difficulties in life and no one knows who is dealing with what (whether you walk or not). If them getting on means I have to stand, no big deal. If it means I have to wait however long for another bus yeah that does annoy me.



We are not talking about life as a whole.  I agree we all have our crosses to bare.  But do you honestly think you would be happier scooting though the parks as opposed to walking?  Do you not think that those people in scooters already know a ton about how fair life is?

It is not fair that there are only 3 spots at most for a scooter on a bus, and if those spots are already full, or if the lift is broken, they have to wait for another bus.  And then maybe another bus.  It is not fair that the scooters are always the last off of the bus.  I'm sorry but I will always think it beyond ridiculous that someone can stand at a bus stop, and then cry about how unfair it is that someone in a scooter gets to board before them.


----------



## cjbcam

maxiesmom said:


> We are not talking about life as a whole.  I agree we all have our crosses to bare.  But do you honestly think you would be happier scooting though the parks as opposed to walking?  Do you not think that those people in scooters already know a ton about how fair life is?
> 
> It is not fair that there are only 3 spots at most for a scooter on a bus, and if those spots are already full, or if the lift is broken, they have to wait for another bus.  And then maybe another bus.  It is not fair that the scooters are always the last off of the bus.  I'm sorry but I will always think it beyond ridiculous that someone can stand at a bus stop, and then cry about how unfair it is that someone in a scooter gets to board before them.



For one any scooter "line up" has never been full to the point someone with a scooter can't get on and another I have never seen a bus with a broken lift. (not saying it doesn't happen) Maybe I can't walk all day because of a damaged nerve in my back and can only go 3 hours without having to lie down and that person now took another 20 min out of my 3 hours. Like I said YOU have no clue what is going on in everyone's life to judge. Just like I am not going to judge someone needing a scooter, maybe they really need it or maybe they are too fat and don't want to walk. I don't care unless they are taking time out of my day.


----------



## seenellie81

maxiesmom said:


> We are not talking about life as a whole.  I agree we all have our crosses to bare.  But do you honestly think you would be happier scooting though the parks as opposed to walking?  Do you not think that those people in scooters already know a ton about how fair life is?
> 
> It is not fair that there are only 3 spots at most for a scooter on a bus, and if those spots are already full, or if the lift is broken, they have to wait for another bus.  And then maybe another bus.  It is not fair that the scooters are always the last off of the bus.  I'm sorry but I will always think it beyond ridiculous that someone can stand at a bus stop, and then cry about how unfair it is that someone in a scooter gets to board before them.



Very well said!! Thank you


----------



## jwoods703

seenellie81 said:


> shaking my head in disbelief.  Really?  People taking time out of *your* day?  How about when someone slowly exits the bus, should the scooter people be mad that the slow walker is taking time out of their day because they cant unload until the bus is empty?  And just to clear it up for you, plenty of times the scooters spots are filled up and they cant get another on. Also often a lift is broken and scooters have to wait for another bus sometimes more then one in a row is broken.
> Disgusted that people really think this way, embarrassed for them that they say it out loud!!




Disgusted at what?  People having a differing opinion than you?  People not happy just accepting "well I bet you'd rather walk and wait?" I find it disgusting that people actually can't deal with a differing opinion than theirs.  While they could have put it in a more political manor, however I don't think the points are without merit.  Both of you have been in the park, both of you may have spent the same time in the park, why should a person with a scooter take precedent?  Why should it be his/her problem that Disney does not adequately sustain enough space for scooter-dependent guests?  I'm sorry that you or someone you love may be scooter-bound...I understand how the situation is(my mother had Parkinson's which effected her ability to walk and we had to use a scooter before she passed away) yet she didn't give herself top-priority or jump ahead regardless of the parks we went to.

I understand that the CMs try to give priority to those that are disabled however, to assume everyone should just take it and not disagree seems a bit foolish.


----------



## seenellie81

Not at all disgusted at different opinions. I am always open to hear what others have to say, also open to hear what their realistic answers are to the problems they present.  Wouldn't it be fantastic if all people could enter the bus through the same line?  That way scooters could wait in line like everyone else. How is one to know that the line is long enough to make others need another bus.  I know that i have never counted people in line or on a bus to see who could fit.  How is one to know that by them getting into the appropriate line that is disneys policy would make others have to wait?  Maybe a flag at the bus line that shows if people are past this flag in line and you arrive in a scooter you must wait for the next bus, we will try to be sure that the lift is working on the bus.
What i am disgusted by is the fact that there are people in this world that still think that handicapped accessibility is a burden on them.  Due to safety reasons and the only way to make a bus accessible a scooter must enter first. This does not mean that i think anyone deserves special treatment.


----------



## 4lowesonthego

cjbcam said:


> I'm actually disgusted that people play the pitty me I have something wrong with me and everyone should accommodate me card. You don't care that you caused other people to wait another 20 mins even though you are last in line. That's selfish and pathetic. Learn to adapt to your condition and take others into consideration as well.
> If you were there at a point where clearly you could and would fit on them that's fine people have to wait a few mins. No big deal if you are getting in front of someone and making them wait another 20 min for another bus I'm  embarrassed for you that you have the too bad I AM the most important person here attitude.



Actually, I don't completely disagree with everything your saying. I have MS and I've had to use a scooter both of our last two family trips, but I think your anger is misdirected. You should bring these issues up to Disney, the people using the scooters are following the parks policy. They are not cutting in line ahead of you, they're doing what they were told to do. I don't understand how you would expect a scooter user to know how long you've been waiting for a bus, I don't think taking a survey of the people standing there is really their responsibility. I don't think it's within their power to change the system. However, I think if the park could figure out a reasonable way to make it more fair, it would benefit all involved. Best case scenario would be that people on both sides would show each other basic respect. I don't think either side using personal attacks gets anyone anywhere, even if you have great points people will never be able to see past the things your saying. Just my opinion, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## jwoods703

seenellie81 said:


> ...How is one to know that by them getting into the appropriate line that is disneys policy would make others have to wait?  Maybe a flag at the bus line that shows if people are past this flag in line and you arrive in a scooter you must wait for the next bus, we will try to be sure that the lift is working on the bus.
> What i am disgusted by is the fact that there are people in this world that still think that handicapped accessibility is a burden on them.  Due to safety reasons and the only way to make a bus accessible a scooter must enter first. This does not mean that i think anyone deserves special treatment.



Like I said he/she took it a "wee bit" over the top but it did seem you were attacking based off of someone having an opinion other than if you're in a scooter you should be treated with top priority.  I do apologize as I was mistaken.  I do like the idea of developing a better system to market a bit more accessibility to those that are mobile-dependent.  It's been a while at Disney but would it be that cost ineffective to just run a few busses that are only for scooter families? Or develop some form of lighting system to indicate space/faulty bus maintenance issues that would hinder those whom need assistance with their scooter?  They dropped a billion dollars on Magic Bands(which I like the idea of), but I feel as if this would not be that expensive and would decrease the log jam created.  I feel as if people would be a little less agitated if they knew there were specific buses/separate lines.  Maybe it would give a bad impression that Disney is segregating the General Public but I would rather have had designated busses for my family and my mother when she was alive that I knew would be in working condition and centered to catering to her needed assistance.  I also think it would help defuse those that have been waiting but were jumped ahead of and forced to wait for another bus.

Either way I have to believe Disney could develop a better system than what's in place


----------



## seenellie81

jwoods703 said:


> Either way I have to believe Disney could develop a better system than what's in place



I am sure that they could.  I think that the system they use is a bit outdated, but its what they have and what we have to work with for now. All we can do is follow disney policy and pufft to the people who dont like it.  What else can we do.


----------



## maxiesmom

jwoods703 said:


> Like I said he/she took it a "wee bit" over the top but it did seem you were attacking based off of someone having an opinion other than if you're in a scooter you should be treated with top priority.  I do apologize as I was mistaken.  I do like the idea of developing a better system to market a bit more accessibility to those that are mobile-dependent.  It's been a while at Disney but would it be that cost ineffective to just run a few busses that are only for scooter families? Or develop some form of lighting system to indicate space/faulty bus maintenance issues that would hinder those whom need assistance with their scooter?  They dropped a billion dollars on Magic Bands(which I like the idea of), but I feel as if this would not be that expensive and would decrease the log jam created.  I feel as if people would be a little less agitated if they knew there were specific buses/separate lines.  Maybe it would give a bad impression that Disney is segregating the General Public but I would rather have had designated busses for my family and my mother when she was alive that I knew would be in working condition and centered to catering to her needed assistance.  I also think it would help defuse those that have been waiting but were jumped ahead of and forced to wait for another bus.
> 
> Either way I have to believe Disney could develop a better system than what's in place



You hit it on the head.  People would scream segregation.   And they would be right.  

And how much more would everyone be willing to pay for Disney to send around buses for wheelchair/scooter guests and their families only?  And how would you keep people from being upset when one of those buses pulls up, and they are told they can't get on because they are not the "right" type of guest to ride on it?

In fact people should keep in mind that if Disney was held to the letter of the law, they would have to stop filling the buses as soon as the scooter spots were full and another scooter pulls up.  Equal access would mean that as soon as no scooters can board neither can anyone else.


----------



## snarlingcoyote

Okay, I know this thread has totally de-railed into the endless quarrel about scooters on buses, but on the original topic. . .

My rant is this:  I know you spent gobs of money for this vacation and are determined and hell-bound to get the most for your money, but if your child is tired and cranky because he/she needs a break or a nap, no one is going to be enjoying the visit and you are wasting your money!  Let the poor kid have a rest, then everyone can enjoy the park.  This is why strollers are good even for bigger kids - if you insist upon blowing and going 12+ hours, your child can at least get a little shuteye in the stroller.  

I swear, it's like an alarm clock - I can hear kids crying at WDW, so it must be early afternoon.  The smart parents are taking breaks and have sleeping kids.  The rest have kids who are melting down into the pavement.  Poor kids!  Poor parents!  Poor every-other-person-in-hearing-range!


----------



## Texas Crude

cjbcam said:


> maybe they really need it or maybe they are too fat and don't want to walk. I don't care unless they are taking time out of my day.



Best quote of the day!!  Being fat is a self imposed condition and shouldn't require special accommodation by others.


----------



## maxiesmom

Texas Crude said:


> Best quote of the day!!  Being fat is a self imposed condition and shouldn't require special accommodation by others.



It is not always a self imposed condition.  There are many medical conditions that can cause someone to gain a lot of weight.  And there are many medications that cause weight gain.  There is not one of us who can know by looking at someone if they are heavy from bad diet and lack of exercise or heavy from a medical condition.


----------



## rbrainerd

Rants:
1) Older children in strollers, walk you can do it. Obesity is a national childhood problem and you wonder why.
2) Chanting "groups" in lines and at shows, only thing more irritating is when it is in a foreign language and I have no idea what you are saying.
3) Big one here....move all the way down to the far end of the aisle. No do not stop in the middle, do not pretend to not understand English and do not wave me by you for I will stand there and wait. You will be no ones friend quickly.
4) Lastly, forced family fun. Commonly seen in long lines, around nap time, eating time and past bed time.


----------



## seenellie81

snarlingcoyote said:


> Okay, I know this thread has totally de-railed into the endless quarrel about scooters on buses, but on the original topic. . .
> 
> My rant is this:  I know you spent gobs of money for this vacation and are determined and hell-bound to get the most for your money, but if your child is tired and cranky because he/she needs a break or a nap, no one is going to be enjoying the visit and you are wasting your money!  Let the poor kid have a rest, then everyone can enjoy the park.  This is why strollers are good even for bigger kids - if you insist upon blowing and going 12+ hours, your child can at least get a little shuteye in the stroller.
> 
> I swear, it's like an alarm clock - I can hear kids crying at WDW, so it must be early afternoon.  The smart parents are taking breaks and have sleeping kids.  The rest have kids who are melting down into the pavement.  Poor kids!  Poor parents!  Poor every-other-person-in-hearing-range!



Good one! We love our afternoon breaks. Everyone stays happy this way! We also find that we are actually able to do more because we are always well rested. I know a lot of people think that it takes to much time to go back and forth to the hotel, but this is time well spent in our eyes.


----------



## HuntandFisch

Alice Royal said:


> Prepare for epic ranting because I'm in the parks twice a month at least and I see quite literally the WORST of people every time:
> 
> --A stroller is not a battering ram, a free pass into a line, or an object that gives you the right of way everywhere.
> 
> --Do not show up to a parade/fireworks show/any kind of show mere minutes before it starts and expect a front row seat or try to wrestle your way into one.
> 
> --CONTROL YOUR FREAKING CHILDREN!
> 
> --The chair next to me with my backpack on it is NOT a jungle gym, your three year old does not need to run twenty feet away with you while you smile and say 'aww', and your eight-year-old does not need a pacifier.
> 
> --Elevators, monorails, parking trams, ride vehicles, etc. have occupancy limits FOR A REASON!
> 
> --If your kid can push his/her own stroller, it's time to get rid of it.
> 
> --If your kid spends more time on an iPhone/iPad than actually enjoying the park, you have failed.
> 
> --If a CM tells you to do or not do something, follow what they say. (This one's especially for the lady at Space Mountain a couple of days ago who thought it would be cool to blow smoke rings from an e-cigarette into the faces of everyone around her, including the CM who told her she couldn't smoke inside.)
> 
> And finally, one specific one from today at MK:
> --If I'm dressed up for Dapper Day and that outfit includes a small parasol which I am using because I am super sensitive to the sun, DO NOT tell me to put it away while waiting for the new parade to start, because I've been waiting on that curb for three hours and you just got here ten minutes before. Plus, you were much taller than me and the stupid thing was sitting on my head, so it was NOT blocking your view. Now I have heat rash on my chest because of you. Thanks, random dude.





I really thought the "If you child is push his/her own stroller it's time to get rid of it" was uncalled for. Some children have medical issues and instead of pushing a wheelchair around all day the parents would rather opt for a smaller more comfortable stroller as it has storage, a sunshade, easier to push ect. I am one of those parents, my middle child can't walk for long periods of time so we bring a stroller for him. So that judgey comment was really uncalled for because you don't always know the situation.

Also people who say "control your children" I get to a certain extent.... Like the parents who let their children run wild, run off, bump into people, ect... I get that. But I have a child who is autistic and sometimes has meltdowns that are TERRIBLE. For the most part he's awesome and calm, he's very well behaved and doesn't run off or mess with people. It's SO embarrassing to have him meltdown in public and have people stare like I'm a bad parent and should "control my child" when there is nothing I can do about it except wait it out and try to calm him down. It's embarrassing to get dirty looks or hearing people comment from afar about your child. 

In short, please be understanding of other peoples situations, you never know the whole story.


----------



## HuntandFisch

My previous post wasn't directed to just one person, I ended up seeing another comment about older children in strollers and saying something about childhood obesity in the same point they had.


Even if the child doesn't have any medical issue, kids get tired. We'll be going to Disney in less than two weeks and we'll be bringing a stroller for our middle child AND our oldest who is 7. My feet are tired after walking a park all day, I can't imagine how my kids considering they take two steps for every one of mine.

And the "you don't know the situation" applies to more than just this. Last March we went to MK with my family, my brothers family, and my grandparents. My grandma had recently had a knee surgery and two back surgeries the year before and they messed her up. She brought a wheelchair and would sometimes get up and walk for small amounts of time, and would let me (7 months pregnant) or my 2 year old sit in it while waiting in line. We got the dirtiest (wheelchair faker just to get the smaller line) looks. We did have a couple rude people say things and my grandma would show them her huge knee scar and I'm sure they felt like total jerks after judging from one 2 minute glance.


----------



## Texas Crude

maxiesmom said:


> It is not always a self imposed condition.  There are many medical conditions that can cause someone to gain a lot of weight.  And there are many medications that cause weight gain.  There is not one of us who can know by looking at someone if they are heavy from bad diet and lack of exercise or heavy from a medical condition.



This may be, but it doesn't take a dietitian to realize that the 32 ounce soda and large bucket of popcorn isn't helping the situation.


----------



## seus-mouse

Wow. Some funny, some serious and some understandable rants here. I appreciate learning others thoughts on these subjects.
We've been at Disney with most of the permutations mentioned...light speed, slow infant speed, grammas speed, wheel chairs, canes, folks needing guides for walking...etc. What we have found mostly is that the people we meet along the way are as important as the time we are having as a family. Some of my best pals were met in long lines or in the rain wearing ponchos.
I've been given a seat when carrying a little one and it made my evening, I've seen my DH or DD's offer seats when I knew they were dog tired and that made me happier to see than anything else that day.

My only rant is that I get bummed when I see meanness, sometimes between strangers and sometimes within families. All I can say is be good to each other and be good to yourself too.


 Holly


----------



## StirlingSilver83

seenellie81 said:


> While we are ranting about our pet peeves i have one kinda maybe its just something that i don't fully understand. At character meals, specifically Crystal palace is where i have seen it the most and the worst.  Please have your children wait in the area of your table for the characters.  While i am trying to enjoy my meal with my family, i don't enjoy everyone else s children running around my table trying to catch the character.  I know the kids are excited and they just cant wait to meet pooh and his friends.  As parents please explain to your children that they will make it to your table as well.  I know its just sooo exciting and you cant wait just a minute longer i know i know...But we have to let pooh visit all of his friends and take pictures... he will get to our table soon and then you too can get your picture taken and hug and love him.  I know that some children do have a hard time waiting, i understand that,  i wouldnt wait either if i were a kid and my parents didnt say anything when i was running after a character.



When my son was 3 it was our first trip to disney and we were at crystal palace (tigger is his fav character) and we were finishing our meals, tigger was only like 10 tables away and my son had to use the bathroom!  I was like u are going to miss tigger but he said he couldn't hold it...so my hubby took him to the bathroom and sure enough he missed tigger.  My son was so upset but our waiter took him over and gave him a special meeting with tigger.  That totally made his day!  Now he's 7 and breakfast with tigger is still a must do.  I know parents should teach their kids manners and patience but sometimes things happen that are out of our control like a bathroom break


----------



## dawnhaze

Threads like this literally always turn into people making horrible comments about topics they know nothing about and making assumptions about people they don't know and will probably never see again. The things I want to say would get me banned, so I'll contribute to the thread topic instead.

Here's some manners guidelines: Don't assume you know everything about everyone. Mind your own business and don't be a jerk. These can apply everywhere in life, not just at Disney!


----------



## Funfire240

dawnhaze said:


> Threads like this literally always turn into people making horrible comments about topics they know nothing about and making assumptions about people they don't know and will probably never see again. The things I want to say would get me banned, so I'll contribute to the thread topic instead.
> 
> Here's some manners guidelines: Don't assume you know everything about everyone. Mind your own business and don't be a jerk. These can apply everywhere in life, not just at Disney!



wonderful words to live by - I was just thinking the same thing.  You will never please everyone and most people will always find something to complain about.


----------



## emilie2013

I just don't get why if there's a line of 40+ people and a scooter rolls up 10 seconds before the bus arrives and they get to get on. They should have to wait just like everyone else period. There are people that could have disabilities and not use a scooter and wait in line, they along with everyone else don't deserve to have to wait longer.


----------



## seenellie81

StirlingSilver83 said:


> When my son was 3 it was our first trip to disney and we were at crystal palace (tigger is his fav character) and we were finishing our meals, tigger was only like 10 tables away and my son had to use the bathroom!  I was like u are going to miss tigger but he said he couldn't hold it...so my hubby took him to the bathroom and sure enough he missed tigger.  My son was so upset but our waiter took him over and gave him a special meeting with tigger.  That totally made his day!  Now he's 7 and breakfast with tigger is still a must do.  I know parents should teach their kids manners and patience but sometimes things happen that are out of our control like a bathroom break



I think it is great that the CM did that for your son! Of course there are different situations. I am talking about the kids that just follow the characters around the place while the parents eat.


----------



## emilie2013

Also why because you have a medical excuse does that mean you don't have to wait in line (I no there extreme cases)


----------



## Nancy F

There will ALWAYS be people with small children. Does this mean my husband and I should NEVER get to sit?  I'm not elderly yet. But by the end of the day my hips and my husbands knees are screaming. If you know that your child is going to be tired at the end of the day... leave early! I never expect anyone to get up for me no matter how badly I want to sit. I will only give up my seat to someone who is older than I am. And maybe a pregnant woman. (but if you are THAT pregnant don't go on vacation.) 
Nancy


----------



## maxiesmom

emilie2013 said:


> I just don't get why if there's a line of 40+ people and a scooter rolls up 10 seconds before the bus arrives and they get to get on. They should have to wait just like everyone else period. There are people that could have disabilities and not use a scooter and wait in line, they along with everyone else don't deserve to have to wait longer.



Because there are only 2 or 3 spaces on the bus that will accommodate scooters.  And Disney doesn't want to risk a back up and have many people with scooters waiting for the same bus.  It would cost them money to have to run buses just to pick up a few guests.  And it is safer for everyone if they board before there are lots of toes to run over and legs to hit.  Plus they then don't have to ask the people to move out of the scooter spots, as there are signs up that if a scooter needs those spots they get priority.

Also, with very rare exceptions, there is no front of the line pass for medical reasons.


----------



## maxiesmom

StirlingSilver83 said:


> When my son was 3 it was our first trip to disney and we were at crystal palace (tigger is his fav character) and we were finishing our meals, tigger was only like 10 tables away and my son had to use the bathroom!  I was like u are going to miss tigger but he said he couldn't hold it...so my hubby took him to the bathroom and sure enough he missed tigger.  My son was so upset but our waiter took him over and gave him a special meeting with tigger.  That totally made his day!  Now he's 7 and breakfast with tigger is still a must do.  I know parents should teach their kids manners and patience but sometimes things happen that are out of our control like a bathroom break



I don't think what happened to you is what that poster was talking about.  They are talking about the kids that will run over to your table while your family is trying to have their special time with the characters.  And the parents that do nothing about it.


----------



## Tiggerfan40

My husband has MS and is unable to walk in the heat or for long distances.  He is only 48 yrs old and does not look like he has anything wrong with him.  We just returned from a disney trip and he rented a scooter (it was a life saver)!  He has previously fallen on people and ended up sitting on peoples laps while giving up his seat for someone on a bus even when he can barely stand himself!  He does not like the idea of getting on the busses first with the scooter! He has learned that if the bus is not empty, it makes it impossible to back up the scooter into the spot on the bus!  Peoples toes would be run over and then people would be even more upset than they would be if they had been standing in line a couple of minutes extra!  He has offered to wait and take another bus if there are many people in line waiting for the bus at the stop!  We have also had bus drivers ignore us and take the waiting passengers and leave us at the stop for the next bus!  If we could wait in line with everyone else we would (we do this for the rides), however to load the scooter with a full bus is not possible- and is dangerous to others!
   Also- on a quick note, please do not let your children "run laps" through the hotel room at 7 am - not everyone is up early to go to the parks!  Some guests like to sleep in!


----------



## Freesia123

Just had to put my two cents in on the scooters. If you are in a scooter and you can't sit or stand for long periods without pain, then all is good. Get on first! I can't imagine how hard it must be for you!

If you are in a scooter because of simple mobility issues, where waiting won't hurt you, it would be nice, if the physical setting permits to let others pass you who have been waiting for a bus, until the next one comes around. More clearly stated, if you were not on a scooter and it's obvious that you wouldn't be on the first bus, wait for the next one then board first. It would be kind


----------



## mousehockey37

emilie2013 said:


> Also why because you have a medical excuse does that mean you don't have to wait in line (I no there extreme cases)



This thread is now going to go from a scooter thread to a medical thread....


----------



## alicat8

mousehockey37 said:


> This thread is now going to go from a scooter thread to a medical thread....



Seriously-nooooobody else cares about the people who stand too close to you in line?!?!?


----------



## seenellie81

alicat8 said:


> Seriously-nooooobody else cares about the people who stand too close to you in line?!?!?



Sorry, can't recall this ever happening to me. Unless of course you mean my kids! They think that if they push on me I can magically make the line move lol


----------



## Kristina4109

About not letting your kids run around screeching down the hotel halls at 7:00 am - I was so worried about my very exuberant daughter who has ADHD doing this very thing.

So I came up with this idea - before bed, and right when she woke up, I whispered to her, "Now, there are lots of other people in this hotel who are probably still sleeping.  And if we wake them up with lots of noise, they're going to get up and go the parks before we do.  But if we're very quiet, maybe we can sneak out of here and get to the parks before anyone else and there will be SHORTER LINES!"

Worked like a charm.  You'd think she was a spy or something, she was so quiet.


----------



## Texas Crude

Judging by this thread, you'd think half the world either has autism, ADHD, or some medical problem that necessitates a scooter!

With the autism though (pardon my ignorance on the subject), did they just change the definition or something to include everyone who can't sit still and doesn't like crowds?  When I was a kid, Rain Man was the only autistic dude I knew.  Now I can hardly think of anyone who isn't being labeled as autistic.


----------



## Oz Mouseketeer

Texas Crude said:


> Judging by this thread, you'd think half the world either has autism, ADHD, or some medical problem that necessitates a scooter!
> 
> With the autism though (pardon my ignorance on the subject), did they just change the definition or something to include everyone who can't sit still and doesn't like crowds?  When I was a kid, Rain Man was the only autistic dude I knew.  Now I can hardly think of anyone who isn't being labeled as autistic.



This...THIS! This post is golden. Honestly, Texas Crude, I was thinking exactly the same thing - Maybe it's different down here in sunny South Australia, but I reckon walking the city streets here you may (MAY) see one person, maybe two TOPS that are in a scooter... What's happening in the states that's putting everyone in wheelchairs over there?! Everyone is making it sound like disney is overrun! 

And agree too, with the autistic "slash" social disorder "slash" introverted "slash" clinically diagnosed anxiety disorder no one else understands comments - Maybe this comment is a little controvertial, but maybe if  your kid (or you, the parent) are not good in large crowds, or social environments where you have to interact (by choice) with a talking disney character, then maybe putting yourself in that situation isn't the right choice to begin with? Making it everyone elses issue to deal with the fact that you're dealing with an issue should not be the answer... Yes, kids get rowdy - But blaming ADHD and expecting that to suddenly "make it okay" is not actually okay... having a diagnosable condition is not an excuse, having a diagnosable condition means you should have strategies in place to still function in society. Just my two cents.


----------



## mousehockey37

Oz Mouseketeer said:


> This...THIS! This post is golden. Honestly, Texas Crude, I was thinking exactly the same thing - Maybe it's different down here in sunny South Australia, but I reckon walking the city streets here you may (MAY) see one person, maybe two TOPS that are in a scooter... What's happening in the states that's putting everyone in wheelchairs over there?! Everyone is making it sound like disney is overrun!
> 
> And agree too, with the autistic "slash" social disorder "slash" introverted "slash" clinically diagnosed anxiety disorder no one else understands comments - Maybe this comment is a little controvertial, but maybe if  your kid (or you, the parent) are not good in large crowds, or social environments where you have to interact (by choice) with a talking disney character, then maybe putting yourself in that situation isn't the right choice to begin with? Making it everyone elses issue to deal with the fact that you're dealing with an issue should not be the answer... Yes, kids get rowdy - But blaming ADHD and expecting that to suddenly "make it okay" is not actually okay... having a diagnosable condition is not an excuse, having a diagnosable condition means you should have strategies in place to still function in society. Just my two cents.



*In classic hick voice* That's just 'Murica' for ya.  Fast food, football, and beer.  What's exercise?  Like exercise the demons like the preacher man says on Sundays?  Or a beer run, that counts right?

Ok ok I kid.  I couldn't resist.

As far as the scooters and medical needs, I do think that because of all of the standards for "sanitary" food, the government is pushing all these chemicals into us that is actually making us worse in the long run.  That said, is there over-diagnosing of kids with ADHD, I think so, I mean, they ARE kids, they ARE going to have energy to burn off, more so than adults.  Also, not every disease or disability is going to show itself on the outside.  So try not to overthink too much when someone motors on by, you don't know and probably will never know their whole story as to why they are motoring on by.

Can we please get back to that annoying sea of iPads/Tablets/Cell Phones that's made it so "Glow with the Ears" was necessary!!! And about those screaming tourists who you just want throw into the jail cells on POTC!!!


----------



## seenellie81

mousehockey37 said:


> Can we please get back to that annoying sea of iPads/Tablets/Cell Phones that's made it so "Glow with the Ears" was necessary!!! And about those screaming tourists who you just want throw into the jail cells on POTC!!!



I understand the phones being with you in the parks incase you need them. I just don't understand the desire to carry an iPad or tablet around. They are so much larger then a phone. I don't like taking anything into the parks though. A water bottle and that's it. We do also being in our camera.  We have a really nice camera but it's to large for me to want to carry around so I usually just bring a small point and shoot. That I can fit in my pocket.


----------



## tim123

Ranchfly said:


> 1. If your whole party isn't with you, don't get in line. Not for a ride, not for a bus, don't do it. There's nothing worse than having a party of one or two in front of you turn into an extended family of ten cutting in front of you in line. Not cool.
> 
> 2. Yes your kids are in vacation, but don't let them run wild outside others room doors. Find a better place for them to expend their energy.
> 
> 3. Don't get right up on me in line to enter the park, ride a ride or anywhere. Yes it's crowded, but a small amount of personal space is appreciated.
> 
> 4. Be courteous on buses. Elderly, pregnant women, small children, people holding children, do the right thing, give them your seat. Yes you paid good money to go on this trip too, but doesn't it feel good to do what is right?
> 
> 5. Don't stop in the middle of crowded walkways.
> 
> 6. Don't walk at the pace of a snail 3 or more people wide.
> 
> Anyone have anything else to add!!??



Problem is…is…though your post makes perfect sense..in reality if people get to be grown adults and haven't yet learned MANNERS and class..they NEVER will.
Unfortunately thats the world we live in today. Its not at Disneyworld either.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## HuntandFisch

Texas Crude said:


> Judging by this thread, you'd think half the world either has autism, ADHD, or some medical problem that necessitates a scooter!
> 
> With the autism though (pardon my ignorance on the subject), did they just change the definition or something to include everyone who can't sit still and doesn't like crowds?  When I was a kid, Rain Man was the only autistic dude I knew.  Now I can hardly think of anyone who isn't being labeled as autistic.



Actually the autism spectrum is quite large and includes a lot of different types. Autism isn't the same for everyone who has it and many people have different symptoms. Some medical issues aren't the same for everyone with a limited number of symptoms that everybody knows, like the flu. For an example I'll use tourettes. When many people think of tourettes, they think swearing and outbursts of words.... My father has it and he has never had THAT symptom, he does however make a grunting sound (sometimes so much he pops ribs out of place, chews on his lip, moves his nose, and stretches his arms.

I'd also like to add that autism isn't something that's normally just diagnosed by a child's pediatrician. We had to take our son to his pedi, then to a special testing center THREE different times in order to get him diagnosed correctly.


----------



## HuntandFisch

Oz Mouseketeer said:


> This...THIS! This post is golden. Honestly, Texas Crude, I was thinking exactly the same thing - Maybe it's different down here in sunny South Australia, but I reckon walking the city streets here you may (MAY) see one person, maybe two TOPS that are in a scooter... What's happening in the states that's putting everyone in wheelchairs over there?! Everyone is making it sound like disney is overrun!
> 
> And agree too, with the autistic "slash" social disorder "slash" introverted "slash" clinically diagnosed anxiety disorder no one else understands comments - Maybe this comment is a little controvertial, but maybe if  your kid (or you, the parent) are not good in large crowds, or social environments where you have to interact (by choice) with a talking disney character, then maybe putting yourself in that situation isn't the right choice to begin with? Making it everyone elses issue to deal with the fact that you're dealing with an issue should not be the answer... Yes, kids get rowdy - But blaming ADHD and expecting that to suddenly "make it okay" is not actually okay... having a diagnosable condition is not an excuse, having a diagnosable condition means you should have strategies in place to still function in society. Just my two cents.



I agree with some points here. If a parent knows their child doesn't do good with characters or on certain rides, DON'T force them to go and meltdown averted. You also can't let your child run wild like a crazy person and then blame it on their ADHD because you're letting them act like that. 

However, with my middle son that has autism we never know when he will have a meltdown, or what will cause one. One day he could be fine with something and the next 10 minutes it could start upsetting him. Like I said in an earlier post, he's very well behaved for the most part. He LOVES meeting Mickey, loves going on rides, will sit quietly through shows, ect. BUT if he drops something and it upsets him HE WILL break down. He also doesn't like random people touching him and he's non verbal so unless we're going into a line we keep him in a stroller so we can keep the meltdowns to a minimum so he doesn't get tired, so he doesn't have people touch him and bump into him, ect. He still might have one or two few minute meltdowns during a trip and we'll calm him down. 

Just because we know he has meltdowns doesn't mean we aren't going to take him to Disney, or anywhere else. We have annual passes and he loves to go and have fun just like any other kid, we pay just like any other family having a vacation. There is a HUGE difference between being a bad parent and letting your children do what they want, whether they have an issue or not, and knowing your child has an issue/medical problem and monitoring them closely to keep them having a good day and avoid problems. My son having autism and having a random meltdown might be an annoyance for someone else, but imagine how he feels. I keep him as good as I can, I avoid issues as much as I can, all I ask is for other people to not be dicks. I'm not going to keep my child home 24/7 just because other people can't handle one crying fit for 3 minutes because it's something he can't help.


----------



## mousehockey37

Here's a good pet peeve.

People that overbook the top ADR's, then don't have the nerve to cancel until about an hour or so before the reservation.  Or they lie about their party size to gain a reservation if the actual party size isn't available.


----------



## 3Gsandme

mousehockey37 said:


> Here's a good pet peeve.  People that overbook the top ADR's, then don't have the nerve to cancel until about an hour or so before the reservation.  Or they lie about their party size to gain a reservation if the actual party size isn't available.



Well, shouldn't new credit card requirements be doing something about the first problem?


----------



## ronandannette

Alice Royal said:


> Prepare for epic ranting because I'm in the parks twice a month at least and I see quite literally the WORST of people every time:
> 
> --A stroller is not a battering ram, a free pass into a line, or an object that gives you the right of way everywhere.
> 
> --Do not show up to a parade/fireworks show/any kind of show mere minutes before it starts and expect a front row seat or try to wrestle your way into one.
> 
> --CONTROL YOUR FREAKING CHILDREN!
> 
> --The chair next to me with my backpack on it is NOT a jungle gym, your three year old does not need to run twenty feet away with you while you smile and say 'aww', and *your eight-year-old does not need a pacifier.*...



Waiting for someone to post a list of reasons why some 8 y.o.'s DO need pacifiers... 



dawnhaze said:


> Threads like this literally always turn into people making horrible comments about topics they know nothing about and making assumptions about people they don't know and will probably never see again. The things I want to say would get me banned, so I'll contribute to the thread topic instead.
> 
> Here's some manners guidelines: Don't assume you know everything about everyone. Mind your own business and don't be a jerk. These can apply everywhere in life, not just at Disney!



Really, this is the best advice possible for surviving life day-to-day, Disney or not.  We may each be the centre of our own universes, but then again, so is everybody else. Let's just all do our part to get along.


----------



## stasijane

Maybe its just me not letting stuff get to me, or the fact that my 4 weekly trips a year have just been super lucky but I never experience half the stuff people mention. I do believe they happen I guess I just am just so excited about where I am I fail to see everything around me


----------



## EsmeCullen

Please don't force your terrified child to ride rides like Tower of Terror. I witnessed this when I went to Disneyland last March. The girl was maybe 9 or 10 and was bawling her eyes out in the line and making a scene. Her dad was basically telling her to suck it up. They were directly behind us. If the poor kid isn't ready, don't ride it or do the rider swap. Forcing them only leads to panic which can traumatize the child and disturb the other guests.


----------



## intheshadows

If I book a special dinner at one of the top restaurants to celebrate something, and that table has a fantastic view, that is MY space.

DO NOT ALLOW YOUR CHILDREN TO STAND AT MY TABLE.

Seriously, my partner and I had three kids standing next to our table--one even leaning on it--while we tried to eat and enjoy each other's company. Their idiot parents were drinking and ignoring them. I told the kids to please return to their parents, and one said, "They said we could be here."

I fetched a manager who escorted the kids back to their table, but REALLY!?!?


----------



## dowchick

seenellie81 said:


> Sometimes they would dance and twirl, but only in open areas where people were not walking.



I sometimes dance and twirl at Disney.  I also bounce like Tigger.  I'm almost 50.


----------



## dowchick

seenellie81 said:


> I understand the phones being with you in the parks incase you need them. I just don't understand the desire to carry an iPad or tablet around. They are so much larger then a phone. I don't like taking anything into the parks though. A water bottle and that's it. We do also being in our camera.  We have a really nice camera but it's to large for me to want to carry around so I usually just bring a small point and shoot. That I can fit in my pocket.



When we went in  October my camera broke the first day.  I was so bummed!  So all we had was a tablet and cell phone to get photos.  I hate using the tablet for photos because it is kind of awkward to hold, but it took better quality than the cell phones.  So I fess up, I was the dork taking photos with the tablet.


----------



## becpee

Please do not fart while waiting in an enclosed area queue eg Soarin', or I will be forced to ask you as loudly as possible if you sharted your pants...


----------



## Precmom1967

Please do not SIT on my child at the parade route and then accuse her of taking your "spot."  We were waiting for 2 hours at the same location on July 4th and another guest literally sat on her.  The same person tried to squeeze their whole 5 family members into one tiny spot along a crowded Main Street location by the Emporium.  We got a CM and they were kindly escorted elsewhere.


----------



## tiggeraholic

Please do not ram your Stroller with a toddler in it over my teenager instead of asking nicely to move PLEASE!


----------



## Kpskyman

Ok more random rants...
If you are told to move the entire way down the isle and fill every available seat, do it.  You pushed and shoved to get up front, so deal with it

When eating at a buffet, if you have young ones, help them get their food.  Too many time I have seen kids that can barely see the buffet table trying to get food themselves and spilling food everywhere while parent is no where to be seen

I really don't mind if your children sit in front of me for the parade, I was here first, but I will accommodate young kids. That being said, if your child is whiny and crying, I don't want you in constantly getting in my way to accommodate your kid, take them back behind me and my kids

Do not let your kids sit, pull on, stretch, play with  queue lines.  I have seen too many kids get hurt this way.  

Don't get upset if my kids are getting better character interaction then yours, just wait your turn and let me enjoy my children without having to hear you trying to push them along. 

Finally if you have your child on a leash, you are not a parent, you are a failure.


----------



## FairestOfThemAll37

For so many people obsessed with manners and propriety, how about a little tolerance?

It must be really something to have been elected as the ultimate judge of all people and exactly how everyone should behave and when.  I can't imagine the pressure.

Too bad, it seems, that you missed a couple lessons in humility and humanity yourselves.


----------



## 3Gsandme

Kpskyman said:


> Ok more random rants... If you are told to move the entire way down the isle and fill every available seat, do it.  You pushed and shoved to get up front, so deal with it  When eating at a buffet, if you have young ones, help them get their food.  Too many time I have seen kids that can barely see the buffet table trying to get food themselves and spilling food everywhere while parent is no where to be seen  I really don't mind if your children sit in front of me for the parade, I was here first, but I will accommodate young kids. That being said, if your child is whiny and crying, I don't want you in constantly getting in my way to accommodate your kid, take them back behind me and my kids  Do not let your kids sit, pull on, stretch, play with  queue lines.  I have seen too many kids get hurt this way.  Don't get upset if my kids are getting better character interaction then yours, just wait your turn and let me enjoy my children without having to hear you trying to push them along.  Finally if you have your child on a leash, you are not a parent, you are a failure.



No. No, I'm not. What I am is a parent who understands both my own limitations and my child's needs.  I've used a harness for each of my three at different times throughout their toddler years and considered one for my four year old this year for our trip. It is more important, to me, to insure my child's safety than it is for me to impress judgmental  people I'll never meet again.


----------



## tiggeraholic

FairestOfThemAll37 said:


> For so many people obsessed with manners and propriety, how about a little tolerance?
> 
> It must be really something to have been elected as the ultimate judge of all people and exactly how everyone should behave and when.  I can't imagine the pressure.
> 
> Too bad, it seems, that you missed a couple lessons in humility and humanity yourselves.



I am tolerant to a lot of things but NOT when you physically hurt my child when a simple please can I get by would have worked.


----------



## siskaren

3Gsandme said:


> Well, shouldn't new credit card requirements be doing something about the first problem?



That's supposed to be exactly why they were instituted. And with regards to the second problem, I've often heard it recommended that parties of 1 or 3 book for 2 or 4 because for some reason, the system doesn't always show availability for 1 or 3. And since a party of 1 is going to get seated at a table for 2 and a party of 3 is going to get seated at a table for 4, I don't see what the issue is.


----------



## alicat8

3Gsandme said:
			
		

> No. No, I'm not. What I am is a parent who understands both my own limitations and my child's needs.  I've used a harness for each of my three at different times throughout their toddler years and considered one for my four year old this year for our trip. It is more important, to me, to insure my child's safety than it is for me to impress judgmental  people I'll never meet again.



How dare you allow your child the freedom to walk at a safe distance in a busy place?!?! You are clearly a failure. Get a stroller and force your kid to sit in it all day like the other successful parents!


----------



## seenellie81

dowchick said:


> When we went in  October my camera broke the first day.  I was so bummed!  So all we had was a tablet and cell phone to get photos.  I hate using the tablet for photos because it is kind of awkward to hold, but it took better quality than the cell phones.  So I fess up, I was the dork taking photos with the tablet.



Oh what a bummer your camera broke! It would make me crazy to have to carry around a tablet. In your situation, that was your only option. Hopefully you have a new camera for your next trip! I don't think your a dork, I think your dedicated. To take a tablet to the parks because it's the only way to get pictures, that's dedication to the mouse


----------



## seenellie81

dowchick said:


> I sometimes dance and twirl at Disney.  I also bounce like Tigger.  I'm almost 50.



Dance it up! Live the moment and love the memories!


----------



## Teacher Princess

FairestOfThemAll37 said:


> For so many people obsessed with manners and propriety, how about a little tolerance?
> 
> It must be really something to have been elected as the ultimate judge of all people and exactly how everyone should behave and when.  I can't imagine the pressure.
> 
> Too bad, it seems, that you missed a couple lessons in humility and humanity yourselves.


----------



## HuntandFisch

3Gsandme said:


> No. No, I'm not. What I am is a parent who understands both my own limitations and my child's needs.  I've used a harness for each of my three at different times throughout their toddler years and considered one for my four year old this year for our trip. It is more important, to me, to insure my child's safety than it is for me to impress judgmental  people I'll never meet again.



THIS! I've never had to use a harness on my children, but my sister in law has one for my nephew because he doesn't want to sit all day and he's 3 so he can get a little stir crazy. I know that no child has ever been abducted from Disney (that I'm aware of) but I can't imagine how scary it would be to have one of my kids wander off. It only takes a split second, and in that second they're scared, you're scared, and they could possibly get hurt at a place with all those rides and people! You go ahead and use your leash! You're not a failure as a parent, you're a responsible parent! I bet you that some people that give you the "omg her kids on a leash" looks are the very same people that get angry that kids are wandering or running off! Forget them and do you thing


----------



## HuntandFisch

FairestOfThemAll37 said:


> For so many people obsessed with manners and propriety, how about a little tolerance?
> 
> It must be really something to have been elected as the ultimate judge of all people and exactly how everyone should behave and when.  I can't imagine the pressure.
> 
> Too bad, it seems, that you missed a couple lessons in humility and humanity yourselves.



I think I may internet love you. Best post I've seen in the thread.


----------



## LSmith

FairestOfThemAll37 said:


> For so many people obsessed with manners and propriety, how about a little tolerance?
> 
> It must be really something to have been elected as the ultimate judge of all people and exactly how everyone should behave and when.  I can't imagine the pressure.
> 
> Too bad, it seems, that you missed a couple lessons in humility and humanity yourselves.



I agree.  Many of these people here ranting about manners seem to have bad manners themselves.  

Why in heck should an older kid in a stroller, on a leash or sucking a soother bother anyone else in the park?

How can the able bodied act so miserable if a person on scooter gets on the bus before them?

If someone takes their kid to the bathroom and then gets back in line with the rest of their family, WHO CARES?  

Be kind and considerate not only of your own family but also understand the needs of other families may not be the same as your own.

You are at Disney.  Chillax.


----------



## kristenrice

LSmith said:


> I agree.  Many of these people here ranting about manners seem to have bad manners themselves.
> 
> Why in heck should an older kid in a stroller, on a leash or sucking a soother bother anyone else in the park?
> 
> How can the able bodied act so miserable if a person on scooter gets on the bus before them?
> 
> If someone takes their kid to the bathroom and then gets back in line with the rest of their family, WHO CARES?
> 
> Be kind and considerate not only of your own family but also understand the needs of other families may not be the same as your own.
> 
> You are at Disney.  Chillax.





When my kids (ages 8 and 10) get antsy waiting in line, I just tell them to relax, they will get their turn eventually.  I guess it's possible that a ride may break down, but other than that exception, everyone in line will get to experience the attraction.  Everyone in line will get on a bus back to their resort.  There is no reason to push to the front or to cut in line, but people still feel the need to do it.  I can't control the actions of other people so I try very hard not to let it bother me.  I tell my kids the same thing.


----------



## bearlyanne

Dig out your autograph book, while waiting in line to see the character. Do not waste all of our time trying to find the pen and paper when you are up with the character. Same goes for digging out your wallet  or money at the store. 

Be aware of your blinking  ears, hats or jewelry. Turn it off if you are going thru a dark themed space or during a performance (assuming it is not one designed to go with the ears.

Pay attention to scooters. They can't turn on a dime or stop quick. Don't step in front of them, or climb over them while they are in motion. It is not malicious, but they may not be able to stop.


----------



## TrulyMadlyDisney

Rant--If you are a teenage Brazilian girl, stay home until you learn manners. What a bad example these large groups are or maybe just poor parenting at home! My opinion. as I was there in Feb and overheard (i understand their language) them talking about how funny it is to make the "americans" mad as they were singing at the top of there lungs as we waited for a parade. I told a couple of them that we weren't mad. That they were bad ambassadors for their country. they were surprise i spoke and just laughed and kept on singing.


----------



## Texas Crude

Kpskyman said:


> Ok more random rants...
> 
> 
> Finally if you have your child on a leash, you are not a parent, you are a failure.



Best quote ever!!  Going to get this one framed.

I'd just assume stay home for the week if the only way I could control my kids was with a leash.  

Now if only we could get some of them a muzzle to match.....


----------



## Pumpkin meme

Kpskyman said:


> Ok more random rants...
> 
> Finally if you have your child on a leash, you are not a parent, you are a failure.





wait for it.........


----------



## Pumpkin meme

TrulyMadlyDisney said:


> Rant--If you are a teenage Brazilian girl, stay home until you learn manners. What a bad example these large groups are or maybe just poor parenting at home! My opinion. as I was there in Feb and overheard (i understand their language) them talking about how funny it is to make the "americans" mad as they were singing at the top of there lungs as we waited for a parade. I told a couple of them that we weren't mad. That they were bad ambassadors for their country. they were surprise i spoke and just laughed and kept on singing.



that really doesn't sound anything different to the american cheer squads  in december, except you can understand every crude and annoying thing they say in english.....teen girls the world over are annoying...regardless of where they come from.


----------



## 5ofus

Texas Crude said:


> Best quote ever!!  Going to get this one framed.
> 
> I'd just assume stay home for the week if the only way I could control my kids was with a leash.
> 
> Now if only we could get some of them a muzzle to match.....



Of course, because this is 1890 and children should be seen and not heard... 

Oh, and yes, if parents do have runner children they should be confined to their house until their child stops - be it 6 months or six years.  Society has no need of such 'failures' and they should be hidden away for the greater good.  Good grief!

I have three children, there are less than four years between the eldest and youngest.  The first two were not runners - never ran away from me or DH and I use to be one of you judgey types who rolled my eyes whenever I saw a parent use a 'leash'.  Then I had DS3 and my life - and opinion - changed forever.  From the time DS3 could walk until he was 2 and 3/4s he would run.  We tried every trick we could think of, but unless he was strapped into a stroller, he'd run - and then he worked out how to undo the stroller and he would climb out and run some more.  When we went to DL last year, I caved and bought a leash (a Mickey shaped harness to ease the guilt) and took it with us.  We decided to see how he'd go on the first day without it and lo and behold, a small Disney miracle occurred; he quietly stood next to either myself or DH and held our hands.  Every minute of every day.  I kid you not, it was instant and we can only think it was the magic of Disney   Since then, he has been a different child to the one pre-Disneyland.  We never had to use the harness/leash, but I have certainly changed the way I look at parents who need them to keep their children safe.  We parented #3 son the exact way we parented #1 and #2, it's just the way the kids are wired.  So how about we all stop being judgemental and give other parents a break?  

I have much more of a problem with pushy, know-it-all, entitled adults than I do with kids on a leash.


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

davedmaine said:


> Not the fat ones; they prefer the front of line access..



You have no idea what goes through somebody's head!!  

I am severely overweight and I walk. My feet kill me and I walk. I figure walking is good for me and on some level I deserve what I get. I've worked very hard in life to achieve while being overlooked in jobs and friendships. 

A couple of years ago, I rented a scooter because I broke my ribs while in vacation. I wonder no...I know what assumption you would have made if you had seen my on my scooter.  

PS, I'm not sure YOU would be willing to walk in the parks all day to come back to the room with purple swollen feet that hurts so bad that you want to cry. Would you go a mile out of your way to make every precaution to make walking possible? YOU could say that you have a condition that makes your feet hurt excessively and no one would bother you.

Like I said, i have walked on 12 of 13 trips and did not let my weight justify the 1 trip on the scooter.

I travel in the off season. I choose the least crowded park days. I walk months before the trip. I drink lots of water and take lots of ibuprofen BEFORE I leave the room. I wear padded socks. I put aspercreme on my legs and feet. I do everything I can, and do try to lose weight, but have not yet been successful.  Would you go to that much trouble? 

I'm sure some fat people want to go to the front of the line. I'm sure some thin people would like the front of the line.


----------



## FairestOfThemAll37

Mickey'sApprentice said:


> You have no idea what goes through somebody's head!!  I am severely overweight and I walk. My feet kill me and I walk. I figure walking is good for me and on some level I deserve what I get. I've worked very hard in life to achieve while being overlooked in jobs and friendships.  A couple of years ago, I rented a scooter because I broke my ribs while in vacation. I wonder no...I know what assumption you would have made if you had seen my on my scooter.  PS, I'm not sure YOU would be willing to walk in the parks all day to come back to the room with purple swollen feet that hurts so bad that you want to cry. Would you go a mile out of your way to make every precaution to make walking possible? YOU could say that you have a condition that makes your feet hurt excessively and no one would bother you.  Like I said, i have walked on 12 of 13 trips and did not let my weight justify the 1 trip on the scooter.  I travel in the off season. I choose the least crowded park days. I walk months before the trip. I drink lots of water and take lots of ibuprofen BEFORE I leave the room. I wear padded socks. I put aspercreme on my legs and feet. I do everything I can, and do try to lose weight, but have not yet been successful.  Would you go to that much trouble?  I'm sure some fat people want to go to the front of the line. I'm sure some thin people would like the front of the line.



While walking may be good for you, severe pain is not and you don't deserve that at all as you say.  Please don't feel the need to excuse yourself away because of the comments of one ignorant person.  I'm sure he/she thought it was real funny



davedmaine said:


> Not the fat ones; they prefer the front of line access..


 D'har har the fatties are lazy *roll eyes*  

unfortunately there are a lot of ignorant people that think they know everything about the health and lifestyle of a fat person and can judge and diagnose with a glance.  Unfortunately, you can't, just like you can't tell how anybody lives or thei medical status just by looking at them.

Plus, it's disney.  Everybody would prefer front of the line access.


----------



## Aliceacc

I think the fat, the thin, the harnessed, the scootered, the strollered... they should all come and have fun.

The ill-mannered, the all-knowing and the ignorant (and, no, those groups are certainly not mutually exclusive)  should stay home.

But, before you take the ample bait on this thread, check some of the more inflamatory posters. Click on their names and check their posting history.

Several seem to exist merely to bait the others here.  Suprise, suprise, they've never walked a mile in any of the footsteps they're so willing to criticize. So take their comments-- and their apparent hobby-- for what it is.

As for my family: if you need a seat more than we do, any or all of us will be happy to give up ours (and if my kids aren't exactly "happy" they know enough to act as though they are!)  If your child--or your spouse-- has a meltdown, you'll be getting sympathetic looks from us.. we've been in those shoes. If we have to wait for another bus (though, to be honest, we've never had to wait for another bus because of too many scooter-users and their families. Long lines, yes, but not scooters.) then we'll wait. My kids are all old enough that they know they can last another 15 minutes standing, or they can sit on the pavement as they wait. 

Reinforcing the idea of "Do unto others" is more important than catching the next bus or my aching feet. And we're not in the parks to anyone's breaking point. We learned long ago that our family vacation is only as much fun as the most miserable person. So when one person has had enough, either we split up or we all go back for a swim. Sure, we may not use that Soarin' fastpass. But we'll have a great vacation.


----------



## 3Gsandme

alicat8 said:


> How dare you allow your child the freedom to walk at a safe distance in a busy place?!?! You are clearly a failure. Get a stroller and force your kid to sit in it all day like the other successful parents!



One of my three was a serious stroller escape artist when she was quite little. There was no way to secure her in the stroller without her getting out. It was scary and frustrating. I literally couldn't turn my head from her.  She's not an brat, but she's extremely determined. I guess we could have tightened the straps to be painfully tight, but we opted for a compromise that kept her safe and everyone happy.  I'm comfortable with that. 

My eldest child was the sort that if you said "don't move!" She wouldn't. I never even child proofed. I told her not to touch it and she didn't. Then I had two more kids and they're NOT the same.


----------



## alicat8

I guess my sarcasm font didn't show up...
I have no problem with leashes


----------



## Aliceacc

Not a problem... your sarcasm font worked just fine


----------



## tzolkin

alicat8 said:


> I guess my sarcasm font didn't show up... I have no problem with leashes


  It was one of the most obviously sarcastic posts I've seen on the Dis. An even if it wasn't, the wink at the end should have been a clear giveaway.


----------



## alicat8




----------



## Tjaleks

FairestOfThemAll37 said:


> For so many people obsessed with manners and propriety, how about a little tolerance?
> 
> It must be really something to have been elected as the ultimate judge of all people and exactly how everyone should behave and when.  I can't imagine the pressure.
> 
> Too bad, it seems, that you missed a couple lessons in humility and humanity yourselves.



I HEART THIS.  

I am just going to continue to treat people the way I want to be treated.  Hold doors for all, say please/thank you/excuse me, offer seats to those who need it or may even look like they need it.  

I may get annoyed with others, but I will keep my thoughts to myself and enjoy my hard earned vacation. 

But...If anyone is curious, my biggest pet peeves are forcing a child on a ride or lying to them, "You are the only child not listening to his parents today".  Yep, heard that one at AK a few years back.


----------



## 3Gsandme

alicat8 said:


> I guess my sarcasm font didn't show up... I have no problem with leashes



I got it! I had a lot of disdain for harnesses too, but then I had kids different from my first and I judged a lot less.


----------



## parkluvr

Carirae said:


> I've only been to WDW a few times and our last trip in Dec was our first big family trip. One thing we would sometimes get upset about is that we had been standing in line for a bus for over 20 min and, just as the next bus rolled up, someone with a scooter would get in the handicap section. They obviously have to let the scooters on first, but it would irk us when they would have a large family with them that would get right on with them and not do any waiting in line. This happened one morning we were trying to get to a park. Two people in the family had scooters and they had 8 very large family members with them. They literally took almost half of the bus and most of the line had to wait for another bus. I don't know...I'm torn about "etiquette" for this. I mean, I get wanting to stay with the family, but if it was me, I would either split the family so a couple went with those on scooters to help them out and everyone else stay in line or tell the driver we would wait in line and not to put our scooter family members on until we could all fairly get on the bus.
> 
> Last June waiting for an Epcot bus at Pop Century there was a long line. One bus came and was loaded to capacity and we were still 20 people or so from the front. After about 15 minutes a second Epcot bus pulled up and 2 women with strollers walked up to the handicap area. The driver asked the women if they could fold the strollers and they responded that their babies were asleep and it was far too hot to take them out and disturb them. I'm not really sure whether or not the babies actually had any handicap or not. Anyhow, the driver was a bit conflicted as to what to do, but proceeded to strap the 2 strollers into the scooter/wheelchair area of the bus. Once the strollers were strapped in the ladies waved to the rest of their family to join them and a group of 10 to 12 additional people jumped on the bus, filling the entire back end of the bus. After waiting 20 to 25 minutes my family barely made it onto this second bus, standing in the aisle. Thanks to these people the people right behind us who had already waited almost as long as we had, were forced to wait for yet another bus.


----------



## MPB82

LSmith said:


> I agree.  Many of these people here ranting about manners seem to have bad manners themselves.
> 
> Why in heck should an older kid in a stroller, on a leash or sucking a soother bother anyone else in the park?
> 
> How can the able bodied act so miserable if a person on scooter gets on the bus before them?
> 
> If someone takes their kid to the bathroom and then gets back in line with the rest of their family, WHO CARES?
> 
> Be kind and considerate not only of your own family but also understand the needs of other families may not be the same as your own.
> 
> You are at Disney.  Chillax.




I don't understand the scooter comments here.  Yes I understand that anyone with a disability would rather not have it. Needing a scooter, autism, ADD type things are not great at all and anyone would rather be "normal" then not. I am a Type 1 Diabetic. In the heat of Florida it is often hard for me to realize what is just heat/tiredness and what is Low Blood Sugar, but with that said, I always go to parks with many granola bars so that if something did happen I wouldn't have to cut 20 people waiting for a water or ice cream because I needed it.

With the scooters, if there is a line of 30 people, and your family (with a scooter person) now shows up at the end, you ask what would you expect htem to do?

Why not wait for the 30 people to get on a bus nad then when you are at (or near) the front, move to the scooter entrance spot and board the next bus that you would have been on had you been without a scooter, and still be able to board first? You get to board first, which is the point, and you don't skip ahead, so you aren't treated any differently?

Is that wrong to ask? Because it does not seem like it to me.


As with anything else, I normally just blow it off, kids screaming, parents exhausted, people leaving food, I just shake my head, don't say things, and ignore it. I say thank you, I hold doors, I always give up my seat to a mom or dad with a kid, or an older couple (any man with a Veterans hat can pretty much guarantee my seat, any food I have, a back massage etc) 

I just can't believe how many people here it seems can have a vacation, I wouldn't say ruined, but def taken down a notch, by other people's actions. 

Ignore them, its your vacation, not theirs, they are just background noise in your adventure


----------



## seenellie81

I think the scooter topic has been discussed to death at this point. Questions asked and answered.


----------



## karly05

Kristina4109 said:


> About not letting your kids run around screeching down the hotel halls at 7:00 am - I was so worried about my very exuberant daughter who has ADHD doing this very thing.
> 
> So I came up with this idea - before bed, and right when she woke up, I whispered to her, "Now, there are lots of other people in this hotel who are probably still sleeping.  And if we wake them up with lots of noise, they're going to get up and go the parks before we do.  But if we're very quiet, maybe we can sneak out of here and get to the parks before anyone else and there will be SHORTER LINES!"
> 
> Worked like a charm.  You'd think she was a spy or something, she was so quiet.



You are a genius!


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

FairestOfThemAll37 said:


> While walking may be good for you, severe pain is not and you don't deserve that at all as you say.  Please don't feel the need to excuse yourself away because of the comments of one ignorant person.  I'm sure he/she thought it was real funny  D'har har the fatties are lazy *roll eyes*  unfortunately there are a lot of ignorant people that think they know everything about the health and lifestyle of a fat person and can judge and diagnose with a glance.  Unfortunately, you can't, just like you can't tell how anybody lives or thei medical status just by looking at them.  Plus, it's disney.  Everybody would prefer front of the line access.



Thank you. I did not mean to "excuse myself away."  I've just always made sure that I "pull my weight."   I may not do something as fast or as we'll...but if the task is before me and it can be done, then I can do it too. 

I'm not saying, give me something so that I can be like others. I'm saying that I tend to be that ant with the rubber tree plant.

That attitude has served me well and got me through my PhD program.


----------



## Kristina4109

karly05 said:


> You are a genius!



I wouldn't say I'm a genius, but I have my moments.


----------



## LuvGoofy6

Aliceacc said:


> I think the fat, the thin, the harnessed, the scootered, the strollered... they should all come and have fun.
> 
> The ill-mannered, the all-knowing and the ignorant (and, no, those groups are certainly not mutually exclusive)  should stay home.





Wow~just wow. So much judgement.

I once gave my seat up for a pregnant woman that in turn gave it to her husband who appeared to be fine.  I never once though negatively.  In fact, I felt there must be a reason she did that and who am I to judge?  If he didn't need it and she decided to give it to him anyway then that was between them, I did the right thing.

My mom was in a wheelchair (paralyzed) and tried to stay out of the sun.  If lines were long and there was no shade at the bus stop then she waited inside for the bus while we waited in line.  She came out with my dad when they saw the bus coming. Most people were very good to her, a few were irritated when rides had to slow or stop to allow her to get on them. We didn't allow their irritation to ruin our good time. She has since passed away and we have wonderful memories of our time with her at Disney.  

The one thing I absolutely hate to see is when a parent is screaming at a small child or teenager.  My family doesn't need to hear the rantings of a parent that needs to take a nap.  We once saw a dad punch his teenager in the sternum dropping the boy to his knees. Really?  Who does that?  

Bottom line, it is nearly impossible with so many people and children to be in the parks without seeing something that could be irritating to everyone. We go there knowing this and have to make the best of it.


----------



## DisneyPrideBaby

What irks me is when I have been sitting on the curb for an hour or two waiting for the parade, and then people start trying to squeeze their kids next to us or between us. We planned ahead so we could comfortably sit. We didn't do it so we could reserve a seat for your kid.


----------



## DarleneP

Kpskyman said:


> Ok more random rants...
> 
> Finally if you have your child on a leash, you are not a parent, you are a failure.



 I have to comment . . . . I care enough about my child to make sure she cannot be snatched.  That does not mean I ignore her and shop because we are attached.  It does mean I would lose my mind if anything happened to her so I take every precaution.


----------



## ronandannette

DarleneP said:


> I have to comment . . . . I care enough about my child to make sure she cannot be snatched.  That does not mean I ignore her and shop because we are attached.  It does mean I would lose my mind if anything happened to her so I take every precaution.



The "real world" notwithstanding, they say there has apparently never been a verified report of a child abduction from Disney.  Not that I'm suggesting you let your guard down, just don't lose sleep over that particular fear.


----------



## tsme

DisneyPrideBaby said:


> What irks me is when I have been sitting on the curb for an hour or two waiting for the parade, and then people start trying to squeeze their kids next to us or between us. We planned ahead so we could comfortably sit. We didn't do it so we could reserve a seat for your kid.



I totally agree with you. We sit & wait for a parade very early & for a long time so we have a spot. And just because someone didn't & they have kids doesn't mean they get to push their little angel on me where I am sitting. Get there early!

I also have an issue with No. 3. I hate it when people in lines, including children, are up on my backside. I don't care how many times a cm says fill in the space, there's no reason for me to either feel someone's nasty breath on the back of my neck or feel their children's hands on my backside. And yes this has happened.  There should always be at least a ruler's distance between strangers, no matter their ages!! At least in my book


----------



## HuntandFisch

tsme said:


> I totally agree with you. We sit & wait for a parade very early & for a long time so we have a spot. And just because someone didn't & they have kids doesn't mean they get to push their little angel on me where I am sitting. Get there early!
> 
> I also have an issue with No. 3. I hate it when people in lines, including children, are up on my backside. I don't care how many times a cm says fill in the space, there's no reason for me to either feel someone's nasty breath on the back of my neck or feel their children's hands on my backside. And yes this has happened.  There should always be at least a ruler's distance between strangers, no matter their ages!! At least in my book



I always get the people that want to be right up behind me too, like it's somehow going to make the line move faster. And most of the time they talk under their breath about how you or someone else needs to move up because there's a gap in the line.... still not gonna make it move any faster, there are still the same amount of people in line, so why does it matter if I haven't moved up 3 feet?!


----------



## MPB82

HuntandFisch said:


> I always get the people that want to be right up behind me too, like it's somehow going to make the line move faster. And most of the time they talk under their breath about how you or someone else needs to move up because there's a gap in the line.... still not gonna make it move any faster, there are still the same amount of people in line, so why does it matter if I haven't moved up 3 feet?!



Maybe they think if there is a gap, the gap will get the seat on the ride instead of a human.

If people are riding your backside make sure you eat tacos or something for lunch, that will teach them, especially short children


----------



## TJLG

DisneyPrideBaby said:


> What irks me is when I have been sitting on the curb for an hour or two waiting for the parade, and then people start trying to squeeze their kids next to us or between us. We planned ahead so we could comfortably sit. We didn't do it so we could reserve a seat for your kid.


This happened to us in Jan.We were sitting on top of the tape on the pavement. A lady came up 15 minutes before the parade with 5 children ( Loud bratty unsupervised nasty acting children). We linked arms and said no when she demanded we move back, and acted like we don't speak english. We just laughed it off. She squeezed them behind  us and left them unsupervised during the parade. The kids were probally about ages 3-8 years old. If they were mine I may have left them also, they were terrible.


----------



## mickeymouse108

MickeyChix said:


> If I got my parade spot and am sitting down with no one in front of me, don't presume I'll be ok with you stepping out in front of me so you can see.  That one kills me---I've had to speak up and use my voice several times over on this one.  The funny thing is it's more of a problem with people that are older vs younger.  One woman actually said too bad I'm not moving to which I said wanna bet?  I had a park employee close by and snagged him --he then proceeded to tell this woman to either move it or they would be ejected from the park!  Hahahaha.



so true I have a bad knee so I scope out a seat early for parades and wait a long time them people come up and stand right in front of me I hate that.


----------



## mickeymouse108

maxiesmom said:


> I'm always a bit torn on #3.  I do agree it is nice if people offer up their seats to others if they chose to do so.  But they should not be stared at or shamed into doing so.  None of us know what is going on in the lives of the other guests on the bus.  We have no way of knowing if that healthy looking man just had his knee replaced or had heart surgery.
> 
> I'm also torn because I think we all have the responsibility to see to the safety and well being of our own family members.  If you have a family member who can't stand on a bus, then see to it that they don't.  Wait for a bus with available seating, grab a taxi, or rent a car.  Don't be careless with their safety and then get all mad when total strangers don't see to it for you.
> 
> My manner alert would be, please don't stop right at the top or bottom of the escalator.  My last time at WDW so many people would step off of an escalator, and just stop dead in their tracks.  Move to the side please!!!  Don't cause a pile-up behind you!



I agree with you on this I have a bad knee but to look at me you would not know that so if I get a seat I am not giving it up my family tries to get me a seat while they stand.  but to add to this make your children squeeze in to make room for others I see some kids sitting with legs and feet stretched across the seat so no one else can sit teach your children manners and how to share.


----------



## mickeymouse108

One of my biggest pet peeves is that I like to meet the characters as much as the kids do and I wait in the lines to do this but there is always some parent complaining that a adult is holding up the line so her children cant see the character faster and what does a adult need to meet Mickeymouse for anyway.
  I went to Disney the first time when I was about seven years old and I have pictures of me and my brother as kids with many characters my parents took us when we were kids two years in a row and then again when I was in high school.  my mom died when I was 21 and my dad died when I was 23.  to me getting in line to see the characters makes me feel very happy I know I am a adult but I waited in line to see the characters please do not make rude comments because you think I should step aside so your kids can meet the characters a little faster I have a right to do this as well.  it makes me feel close to my mom and dad and brings back happy memories of our great family vacations. 

not to mention I am crazy about mickeymouse.


----------



## Kristina4109

There is absolutely nothing wrong with an adult wanting to meet characters!  Do not let those people who are grumbling guilt you out of your experience.  I've waited on line with my best friend to see Mickey - I was in my 30's and she was in her 40's.  If anyone grumbled I sure as heck didn't hear it.  You paid your admission just like anyone else.


----------



## Aliceacc

mickeymouse108 said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is that I like to meet the characters as much as the kids do and I wait in the lines to do this but there is always some parent complaining that a adult is holding up the line so her children cant see the character faster and what does a adult need to meet Mickeymouse for anyway.
> I went to Disney the first time when I was about seven years old and I have pictures of me and my brother as kids with many characters my parents took us when we were kids two years in a row and then again when I was in high school.  my mom died when I was 21 and my dad died when I was 23.  to me getting in line to see the characters makes me feel very happy I know I am a adult but I waited in line to see the characters please do not make rude comments because you think I should step aside so your kids can meet the characters a little faster I have a right to do this as well.  it makes me feel close to my mom and dad and brings back happy memories of our great family vacations.
> 
> not to mention I am crazy about mickeymouse.



The reality is that YOU have every bit as much a right to enjoy your vacation as their children have to enjoy theirs.

If meeting the characters gives you joy, then ignore those who think their wants outweigh yours.


----------



## alicat8

HuntandFisch said:
			
		

> I always get the people that want to be right up behind me too, like it's somehow going to make the line move faster. And most of the time they talk under their breath about how you or someone else needs to move up because there's a gap in the line.... still not gonna make it move any faster, there are still the same amount of people in line, so why does it matter if I haven't moved up 3 feet?!



Finally some play for #3!


----------



## flutterby3744

3Gsandme said:


> One of my three was a serious stroller escape artist when she was quite little. There was no way to secure her in the stroller without her getting out. It was scary and frustrating. I literally couldn't turn my head from her.  She's not an brat, but she's extremely determined. I guess we could have tightened the straps to be painfully tight, but we opted for a compromise that kept her safe and everyone happy.  I'm comfortable with that.  My eldest child was the sort that if you said "don't move!" She wouldn't. I never even child proofed. I told her not to touch it and she didn't. Then I had two more kids and they're NOT the same.



I'll jump on the leash bandwagon....count me in as a failure too!  Same scenario, I had 3 kids ALL of them didn't even have to hold my hand to stay by me.....enter DS #4. My sprinting escape artist.  He's VERY independent, and HATED holding my hand or being in a stroller (unless he was tired of walking of course). So when we went to WDW when he was 2, you betcha I spent the $10 on a harness!  He loved it!  He could walk "like a big boy" and still be safe. In fact he loved it so much he used to wear it at home for fun (it was a monkey). I think that monkey is still floating around here somewhere.....


----------



## KathleenlovesMickey

Waiting for the parades! I normally will let a child go in front of me to watch a parade no problem that does not include the parents. This happened to me yesterday. We got fast passes for the parade I decided that because I gave up a valuable ride pass for this I was going to take my space up front. I was nearly pushed out of the way by others. I got in line early and got my place. You could have done the same. I ask had my own child with me this time too. 
Years ago I was standing waiting for the parade and I had a women literally push her head between my legs!!!! She also pulled the "no english" card not going to fly with me! Really what planet are these people from?


----------



## North of Mouse

What really gets me is when in lines and someone has a really loaded backpack on and turns and hits you with it. I try to stay back from the ones in front, but those behind that crowd, then quickly turn around to talk behind them or whatever. I hate when they, or their children are bashing me. They don't seem to understand 'personal space' and have zero respect for it.


----------



## HuntandFisch

MPB82 said:


> Maybe they think if there is a gap, the gap will get the seat on the ride instead of a human.
> 
> If people are riding your backside make sure you eat tacos or something for lunch, that will teach them, especially short children


 Literally made me lol.


----------



## LSchrow

if your child is behaving like a demon-child, "that lady" will not yell at him/her.

that is *your* job - it's called parenting, and it's best done by the actual parents


----------



## lt90

flutterby3744 said:
			
		

> I'll jump on the leash bandwagon....count me in as a failure too!  Same scenario, I had 3 kids ALL of them didn't even have to hold my hand to stay by me.....enter DS #4. My sprinting escape artist.  He's VERY independent, and HATED holding my hand or being in a stroller (unless he was tired of walking of course). So when we went to WDW when he was 2, you betcha I spent the $10 on a harness!  He loved it!  He could walk "like a big boy" and still be safe. In fact he loved it so much he used to wear it at home for fun (it was a monkey). I think that monkey is still floating around here somewhere.....



Safety teethers in uk and europe on the whole are normal and commonplace. They allow a child to explore independantly but safely within an area that may be very crowded. Please do not think using a 'leash' is being a failure as a parent, here they are usually a sign of great parenting by giving a child a safe and measured amount of independance. I watched a modern family episode where they used a leash on lily and were being judged in disney - we didnt really 'get' that episode over here as like a say its normal and most people in uk prefer it to constantly sticking a child in a stroller or restricting their natural curiousity by holding hands. So please please do not feel judged or a failure, and if you do just adopt a british accent in wdw!!!!!!


----------



## lauralarissa

And PLEASE PLEASE listen to your little ones in the lines when they say Mommy, Daddy I've got to go potty. And for the love of all don't laugh and shrug it off when they pee all over the concrete in the Soarin line.. True Story!!!


----------



## MPB82

mickeymouse108 said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is that I like to meet the characters as much as the kids do and I wait in the lines to do this but there is always some parent complaining that a adult is holding up the line so her children cant see the character faster and what does a adult need to meet Mickeymouse for anyway.
> I went to Disney the first time when I was about seven years old and I have pictures of me and my brother as kids with many characters my parents took us when we were kids two years in a row and then again when I was in high school.  my mom died when I was 21 and my dad died when I was 23.  to me getting in line to see the characters makes me feel very happy I know I am a adult but I waited in line to see the characters please do not make rude comments because you think I should step aside so your kids can meet the characters a little faster I have a right to do this as well.  it makes me feel close to my mom and dad and brings back happy memories of our great family vacations.
> 
> not to mention I am crazy about mickeymouse.



Disney is really made up of 2 type of people...those who get/love Disney and those who put up with it. Most are fine the entire trip, but those who get it, love it tend to get overly exicted and laugh when something spills on their shirt, when they fall over ,when a character makes you the butt of a joke, when it starts to poor and you just laugh.

The others accept what the park is, mobbed crowded multi launguages etc but they just lose it sometimes, weather its the heat, the stress, the loudness the kids etc.

Those who complain, I always have a hard time not biting my lip, one time me (30) and my fiancé (then girlfriend 27) were waiting in line to see Buzz Lightyear and this woman behind me who was flipping through her phone, sighing as if she was an 18 wheeler releasing air breaks was like "I thought this was a child line" and I looked at her and said "could be, you are whining like one" and she looked at me like "HOW DARE YOU"  and her kids started to laugh...boy was she embarrassed. I hope I am "that punk young man" for all her family stories of Disney.


----------



## mickeymouse108

MPB82 said:


> Disney is really made up of 2 type of people...those who get/love Disney and those who put up with it. Most are fine the entire trip, but those who get it, love it tend to get overly exicted and laugh when something spills on their shirt, when they fall over ,when a character makes you the butt of a joke, when it starts to poor and you just laugh.
> 
> The others accept what the park is, mobbed crowded multi launguages etc but they just lose it sometimes, weather its the heat, the stress, the loudness the kids etc.
> 
> Those who complain, I always have a hard time not biting my lip, one time me (30) and my fiancé (then girlfriend 27) were waiting in line to see Buzz Lightyear and this woman behind me who was flipping through her phone, sighing as if she was an 18 wheeler releasing air breaks was like "I thought this was a child line" and I looked at her and said "could be, you are whining like one" and she looked at me like "HOW DARE YOU"  and her kids started to laugh...boy was she embarrassed. I hope I am "that punk young man" for all her family stories of Disney.



too funny I would love to have seen her face I never say anything to the moms who complain but I know they do it hoping I will let their kid jump in front of me in line.


----------



## curlyblonde

1. I am a bit ambivalent on this one. On the one hand, if you've got 5, 6, 7, 8 people, no, one person cannot hold your spot, that's just annoying. 
But on the other hand, if its a case of, a family is heading to the line, and their toddler gives them the "mommy, I need to go potty" kind of call...well, having dad hold the line (with other kids of there are any) while mom takes the child to the bathroom sounds better that than a mess in the line. 

2. **THIS** yes. Let your kids be kids, sure. Let them squee and be excited and dance about. But don't let them ruin the experience for other people. 

3. This one doesn't really bother me too much. But if you're standing so close I can smell what you had for breakfast on your breath, don't be mad when I accidentally step on your foot or smack you with my backpack. 

4. There are two sides to this one. If you're healthy and able-bodied, courtesy dictates that you give up your seat to people who need it more than you do. Its not a hard-and-fast rule, but it's kind and its polite. 
*BUT*, that being said, it's impossible for you to tell the difference between someone who is able-bodied and someone who does actually need the seat. So cut it out with the dirty looks or muttered comments, ok? Everyone is on vacation, try to keep things positive! 

5&6: This. Not everyone travels the same speed. People who move more slowly or who want to stop and look at everything should move to the side and let the speedy ones through. 
(And you speedy people, you're not off the hook for politeness. "Excuse me, do you mind if I get by?" works a lot better than pushing or cutting through family groups) 

My only other one is this: texting in the middle of dark rides/shows. This is not OK. I get the whole smartphone addiction, but if you have a text that can't wait the length of the ride/show/whatever, maybe you should just wait outside.


----------



## mandyyyrose

My rant list:
Adults can want to see characters too. Just because I was done taking a picture with goofy doesnt mean my dad didnt want one. Please dont shove your entire family over before I've even moved.

Dark rides are dark for a reason and NO FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY means NO FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY. I've probably ruined someone's day by screaming at them on POTC for this before (oops)

No, I am not letting 10 people in front of me in line. Even for the bus. At 12-1am trying to get back to the hotel when we are 2nd in line for the bus dont walk up and say "my mom is gonna kill us if we dont get on this bus" your poor planning is not my fault.

Basically, follow the rules and show me respect and I will do the same for you.

Last one: Cursing in line and blaming the CMs for the ride breaking down is not helping anything. Be mature adults please.


----------



## tonyhoop

Not sure if this has been mentioned but scooters seem to run me over every trip. I now keep my head on a swivel and have a built in radar on them that way I know when there is incoming. I also dont like seats on the bus. If they just got rid of them and everyone stood up maybe the bus line would be shorter.


----------



## alicat8

Saw this on Fb and it reminded me of the rant thread  and it's funny
http://www.buzzfeed.com/joannaborns/types-of-people-waiting-in-line?bffb&s=mobile


----------



## AJ1983

I believe in the saying, you catch more flies with honey than vinegar. My Dfi and I, who are thankfully young, able bodied people, would be happy to give up a bus seat to someone who needed it more. When WON'T we move? When someone huffs and puffs as if we should automatically move to accommodate them.

Would I let a little kid in front of my 6'0 fiance so they can see better at a parade, absolutely! But if Mom encourages the kid to sit on my feet when I have been there for an hour, I will politely ask that parent to take their child back with them.


----------



## Kpskyman

Sorry I have caused such an uproar over my leash comment, so I am going to clarify it as I do understand a reason for them and am not a totally uncompassionate person. We travel to WDW during the slow months, when the parks are not so crowded that it is impossible to move.  I allow my children to either ride in a stroller , walk freely, hold my hand, even ride on my shoulders if the area we are in allows it.  I have seen way too many times, at least 50, areas where kids need to be let free to play, and the parent has them on a tether, and are not paying any attention to the child at all. The poor kid is trying to go play with something, or see something that they can not get to, and are literally crying because they can't, and the parent just yanks on the tether to stop them.  I have seen this is many of the play areas, in interactive queues, around characters, etc. I have seen parents knock their child to the ground with tethers because they are not paying attention to their child.  So all I am saying, is though I am sure the majority that think I am evil for ranting about leashes most likely use them properly, I am addressing the the ones that use them as a babysitter, and don't let their kids be kids.


----------



## Goldfish8

maxiesmom said:


> In fact people should keep in mind that if Disney was held to the letter of the law, they would have to stop filling the buses as soon as the scooter spots were full and another scooter pulls up.  Equal access would mean that as soon as no scooters can board neither can anyone else.



I'm not being snarky, just curious. Please remove any snark the internet may imbue on this question:

Does that mean that, according to the letter of the law, if there are three patrons in scooters waiting along with, let's say, twenty ambulatory guests (not nearly a full load, and everyone is politely waiting in an orderly line), all of whom have been waiting an equal amount of time, and a bus pulls up with only room for two scooters, then no one but the two of the guests on scooters can board the bus? I don't know what the law states in this case, so I am genuinely interested if you can tell me.

My general feeling is that while yes, I can be quite tired after a long day in the park, and yes, it would be lovely to get back to my hotel and relax or go to bed, if I have to wait 20 minutes (20 WHOLE MINUTES??!) for another bus, at least I'm waiting after finishing a fantastically fun day at the happiest place on earth and not, as I do in real life, in the polar vortex of Boston. If I miss a bus here, or it's too full, who knows when the next will be. 

And maybe I've had a lot of luck on my many trips, or am ridiculously good with timing, but I've never had to wait more than 20 minutes for a bus, and often far less. And if I'm leaving a park at closing time, yes, the bus will be packed, but in my experience they have been much more frequent. 

If you're so concerned about other people on scooters getting "preferential treatment," go rent one for yourself and get in on the action!


----------



## Goldfish8

HuntandFisch said:


> THIS! I've never had to use a harness on my children, but my sister in law has one for my nephew because he doesn't want to sit all day and he's 3 so he can get a little stir crazy. I know that no child has ever been abducted from Disney (that I'm aware of) but I can't imagine how scary it would be to have one of my kids wander off. It only takes a split second, and in that second they're scared, you're scared, and they could possibly get hurt at a place with all those rides and people! You go ahead and use your leash! You're not a failure as a parent, you're a responsible parent! I bet you that some people that give you the "omg her kids on a leash" looks are the very same people that get angry that kids are wandering or running off! Forget them and do you thing



PLUS, if you get one of those leashes that have a backpack that looks like a teddy bear or something, you don't even need a purse for the day, your kid can be your pack mule. Modern technology, you've done it again!

(I say it as a joke, but should I ever have kids I'm entirely serious about this).


----------



## maxiesmom

Goldfish8;51029228 

And maybe I've had a lot of luck on my many trips said:
			
		

> Disney does aim to have buses every 20 minutes, so they are doing great going by your experiences!  I can say that it is the exception when I have had to wait longer, not the rule.
> 
> And there is no way I am concerned at all with people on scooters getting preferential treatment.  I have no problem at all with them loading on the buses first.  I get why Disney does it that way, and I will defend them on that issue.  My sister had to spend some time in a wheelchair during one trip to WDW, and you find out quickly how not fun/expedient it is.


----------



## Stephaniesue

I'm with everyone on the personal space thing! 

Unfortunately I know from experience that my DH and DS are locked and loaded at all times, so don't get close to us! 

I experienced this on the monorail from Chef Mickey's to the parks.


----------



## ShelliRenee

maxiesmom said:


> I'm always a bit torn on #3.  I do agree it is nice if people offer up their seats to others if they chose to do so.  But they should not be stared at or shamed into doing so.  None of us know what is going on in the lives of the other guests on the bus.  We have no way of knowing if that healthy looking man just had his knee replaced or had heart surgery.
> 
> I'm also torn because I think we all have the responsibility to see to the safety and well being of our own family members.  If you have a family member who can't stand on a bus, then see to it that they don't.  Wait for a bus with available seating, grab a taxi, or rent a car.  Don't be careless with their safety and then get all mad when total strangers don't see to it for you.
> 
> My manner alert would be, please don't stop right at the top or bottom of the escalator.  My last time at WDW so many people would step off of an escalator, and just stop dead in their tracks.  Move to the side please!!!  Don't cause a pile-up behind you!



Well I am going to sound off here. I teach my DS(15) manners. On our last trip, the bus was crowded and an elderly lady got on the bus. My son got up and offered his seats. Before she had the chance to sit down, some lady moved her child (who looked to be around 10) into the seat. I then stood up and offered the lady my seat and stared down the mother. I couldn't believe someone could be that rude.


----------



## KathleenlovesMickey

Stephaniesue said:


> I'm with everyone on the personal space thing!
> 
> Unfortunately I know from experience that my DH and DS are locked and loaded at all times, so don't get close to us!
> 
> I experienced this on the monorail from Chef Mickey's to the parks.



Ha Ha rare you referring to the passing of wind?? Let me tell you I have and the other night when we were at MK my DH wanted to do that so badly because of people getting in his space but he was afraid that more than wind would have happened (is that TMI?) It's just so frustrating when people push in between your legs !


----------



## BeckFam08

Continuing with bus drama... Put kids on your lap!! I have seen buses nearly bursting at the seams and kids sprawled across multiple seats. Having rode with a sleeping 5 year old on my lap and a backpack on my back, I know it's not always comfortable. But, I also know that it allows someone else to sit with their sleeping child rather than try to stand and balance themselves and 40lbs of sleeping weight.


----------



## Texas Crude

BeckFam08 said:


> Continuing with bus drama... Put kids on your lap!! I have seen buses nearly bursting at the seams and kids sprawled across multiple seats. Having rode with a sleeping 5 year old on my lap and a backpack on my back, I know it's not always comfortable. But, I also know that it allows someone else to sit with their sleeping child rather than try to stand and balance themselves and 40lbs of sleeping weight.



What you don't understand is that some of us have Chronic Fatigued Lap Syndrome (CFLS) and get really tired if we have to hold someone on our lap for any period if time.  Please try to show some understanding before rushing to judge, because you don't know my life.


----------



## CarlaLovesDisney

I don't know if this counts or not, but I get really annoyed when I see people that have been excessively drinking at Epcot. I was meeting Jasmine, one of my favorite princesses, and a loud, rowdy group of men started shouted very inappropriate things to her, basically things like, "You're so hot."  She looked very much annoyed and actually broke character for a little bit. I felt so bad for her! I've had other unfortunate encounters with people like this, but this one was the worst.


----------



## maxiesmom

Texas Crude said:


> What you don't understand is that some of us have Chronic Fatigued Lap Syndrome (CFLS) and get really tired if we have to hold someone on our lap for any period if time.  Please try to show some understanding before rushing to judge, because you don't know my life.



You joke but there are times when I have been walking the parks all day that it would be very painful to have someone sitting on my lap.  And there are people with conditions such as Fibromylagia where it can be very painful to have someone sitting on your lap.  So no, you truly don't know.  And it is much nicer to give people the benefit of the doubt that to walk around judging everyone.  

Btw, the last big trip I held my 16 year old niece on my lap so that someone could have a seat.  I'll take any chance I can to hold them, when I am able to.


----------



## Stephaniesue

KathleenlovesMickey said:


> Ha Ha rare you referring to the passing of wind?? Let me tell you I have and the other night when we were at MK my DH wanted to do that so badly because of people getting in his space but he was afraid that more than wind would have happened (is that TMI?) It's just so frustrating when people push in between your legs !





DH would have done it anyhow, then announced that he over trusted his fart. He's horrible to take in public. I tell him he just needs to wear his bib overalls and play a banjo, they will forgive him.


----------



## BeckFam08

So many sensitive comments! One of the pieces I mentioned was kids laying across multiple seats. I am well aware that there may be extenuating circumstances from time to time but by no means does it apply to everyone. 

This post as a whole was intended for general reference rather than calling out a specific person. I think primarily it is intended to bring things to people's awareness as a whole.


----------



## TNDisneyNut

Stephaniesue said:


> DH would have done it anyhow, then announced that he over trusted his fart. He's horrible to take in public. I tell him he just needs to wear his bib overalls and play a banjo, they will forgive him.



Well, this makes me have to tell my funniest Disney story!  Not that I condone my family doing it in public, but sometimes it just happens.  The first time I took my oldest son to Disney he was 7.  We were waiting for the Spectromagic parade and sitting on the sidewalk.  He accidentally let one "slip" and it rippled on the pavement.  We would have just let it go, but there was a young teenager with Down syndrome in front of us, and he was highly upset.  He whispered to his mom, "He farted."  His mom tried to quieten him down and said "shhh," which really upset him, so he stood up, pointed at my son and yelled "he farted, he farted!"  Then he ran up the street yelling this.  His mother had to chase him down.  I was so embarrassed but cracking up at the same time.  That's a memory me and my now 30-year-old son will never forget!


----------



## plutoloversmom

TNDisneyNut said:


> Well, this makes me have to tell my funniest Disney story!  Not that I condone my family doing it in public, but sometimes it just happens.  The first time I took my oldest son to Disney he was 7.  We were waiting for the Spectromagic parade and sitting on the sidewalk.  He accidentally let one "slip" and it rippled on the pavement.  We would have just let it go, but there was a young teenager with Down syndrome in front of us, and he was highly upset.  He whispered to his mom, "He farted."  His mom tried to quieten him down and said "shhh," which really upset him, so he stood up, pointed at my son and yelled "he farted, he farted!"  Then he ran up the street yelling this.  His mother had to chase him down.  I was so embarrassed but cracking up at the same time.  That's a memory me and my now 30-year-old son will never forget!



This made me laugh so hard! How embarrassing for your son.  I would have been cracking up too


----------



## MarineVet

mickeymouse108 said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is that I like to meet the characters as much as the kids do and I wait in the lines to do this but there is always some parent complaining that a adult is holding up the line so her children cant see the character faster and what does a adult need to meet Mickeymouse for anyway.
> I went to Disney the first time when I was about seven years old and I have pictures of me and my brother as kids with many characters my parents took us when we were kids two years in a row and then again when I was in high school.  my mom died when I was 21 and my dad died when I was 23.  to me getting in line to see the characters makes me feel very happy I know I am a adult but I waited in line to see the characters please do not make rude comments because you think I should step aside so your kids can meet the characters a little faster I have a right to do this as well.  it makes me feel close to my mom and dad and brings back happy memories of our great family vacations.
> 
> not to mention I am crazy about mickeymouse.



Oh, this gets me too! I didn't get to go to WDW as a kid and I am making up for it now, in my 50s. I have heard the remarks too, that I am "taking up" a place in line, or a table at Chef Mickey, that a child has now been "deprived of". Do these young parents expect that when their kids are grown and gone, they themselves will stop visiting Disney? I bet they have never thought about it that way. 

I wait my turn to meet characters in resturants or in meet and greet lines, and like some previous posters have mentioned, I want my minute with them, with just me and Minnie Mouse, or whoever it is, in the photo. I know kids get excited and especially the little ones just run to the character while someone else is trying to have a picture taken.Their folks usually retrieve them pretty quickly, and its cute.  But there are some tweens and teens that do this too, and Mom and Dad just start laughing at them and snapping pictures. Please don't photobomb me or squeeze in on the other side of Minnie, as I want her whole body in the picture and I'm not that creative to photoshop you out.


----------



## pieface

The fart story was hysterical I let one slip once and it brought tears to your eyes. Thank goodness there was a service dog next to me that I blamed.


----------



## MarineVet

BeckFam08 said:


> So many sensitive comments! One of the pieces I mentioned was kids laying across multiple seats. I am well aware that there may be extenuating circumstances from time to time but by no means does it apply to everyone.
> 
> This post as a whole was intended for general reference rather than calling out a specific person. I think primarily it is intended to bring things to people's awareness as a whole.



I have been thinking this exact thing while reading through all the posts. I also took it to be an "in general" type of thing and the original post was entitled "RANT". People rush in to defend and explain their circumstances and the debates begin. No need to take it so personally. And no need to shame people into being more politically correct either. 

For instance, if the rant is about people not giving up bus seats, and if you are someone who does NOT abuse this, who does NOT have their shopping bag on the seat next to you, or someone who does NOT allow your DD to let her stuffed Duffy take up a seat on a full bus, then it does not apply to you. No need to get yourself upset. There are almost always exceptions and reasons for every circumstance we see. If you are doing what you are supposed to be doing, and not knowingly taking advantage of others, try not to worry too much about opinions on this board or while at the park.


----------



## Stephaniesue

TNDisneyNut said:


> Well, this makes me have to tell my funniest Disney story!  Not that I condone my family doing it in public, but sometimes it just happens.  The first time I took my oldest son to Disney he was 7.  We were waiting for the Spectromagic parade and sitting on the sidewalk.  He accidentally let one "slip" and it rippled on the pavement.  We would have just let it go, but there was a young teenager with Down syndrome in front of us, and he was highly upset.  He whispered to his mom, "He farted."  His mom tried to quieten him down and said "shhh," which really upset him, so he stood up, pointed at my son and yelled "he farted, he farted!"  Then he ran up the street yelling this.  His mother had to chase him down.  I was so embarrassed but cracking up at the same time.  That's a memory me and my now 30-year-old son will never forget!



This is hilarious. My DH has taught the kids that passing gas is natural . So, you can imagine what life is like for me. Even my sweet little princess will toot, announce it, and laugh hysterically.


----------



## Maytai

My biggest pet peeves are people trying to cut in line! AtcAK, after waiting in line for 10 minutes, I usually ended up talking to the gentleman in front of me and I started up a conversation about our missing photos. When he was being served and I was next to be served after him, I noticed some kids starting to look at some merchandise by the counter, and then their mother came by to stand next to them. Another CM came to start helping and said she'd help whoever was next, so I stepped up to the counter. The mother of those kids piped up and said she was in line and that she was next. Well there was no way I was going to let her cut in front of me. I told her I was next after the gentleman still at the counter and that she had to wait her turn.

Right after that incident we had to wait for the trolleys to take us to parking. We were waiting in the row so we could get the ones with two seats facing each other.  When the trolley came to let people on, a man came around from another row to try and get the seats. This time, my husband was the one to say No and that we were in the correct section, and that he needed to go to where he was waiting with his family. I didn't see it happen...

While waiting for all to be loaded, I mentioned to my husband that the lady that tried to cut me in line was on the trolley with us.  He turned around and was disgusted because it was her husband that tried to cut in line for the seats.


----------



## NickyKnack

emilie2013 said:


> I just don't get why if there's a line of 40+ people and a scooter rolls up 10 seconds before the bus arrives and they get to get on. They should have to wait just like everyone else period. There are people that could have disabilities and not use a scooter and wait in line, they along with everyone else don't deserve to have to wait longer.



You know I would understand this attitude better if the busses weren't the one place in the park where those who are scooter bound "come out ahead".

Those in scooters quite often have to wait a lot longer for rides, because they have to wait for the 1 or 2 cars that can accommodate them, while they watch many who came to the line after them get on and off the ride while they still wait.

They get stuck in the back of all shows (the worst seats in the house) because that is the only place they can sit.  They have to wait for those shows if the back row is filled, while an entire theater of ambulatory people can move around them, even after showing up after they did.

The lucky few who can transfer, get stuck waiting for seemingly endless rivers of people to stream past them once they do go pick up their scooter because those walking past them don't notice them, or just don't care so they have to wait for EVERYONE to leave before they can.

And I know there's more - but I've made my point so there's no need to go further.  If they get a break at the busses?  I'd say that still doesn't put them even close to breaking even.


----------



## NickyKnack

ronandannette said:


> Waiting for someone to post a list of reasons why some 8 y.o.'s DO need pacifiers... .



Still waiting for the list of reasons this is anyone but the kid and the parents of the kid's business.


----------



## NickyKnack

stasijane said:


> Maybe its just me not letting stuff get to me, or the fact that my 4 weekly trips a year have just been super lucky but I never experience half the stuff people mention. I do believe they happen I guess I just am just so excited about where I am I fail to see everything around me



Neither have I, but then I don't ride the bus.


----------



## NickyKnack

FairestOfThemAll37 said:


> For so many people obsessed with manners and propriety, how about a little tolerance?
> 
> It must be really something to have been elected as the ultimate judge of all people and exactly how everyone should behave and when.  I can't imagine the pressure.
> 
> Too bad, it seems, that you missed a couple lessons in humility and humanity yourselves.



You do see the irony in this post right?


----------



## NickyKnack

Pumpkin meme said:


> that really doesn't sound anything different to the american cheer squads  in december, except you can understand every crude and annoying thing they say in english.....teen girls the world over are annoying...regardless of where they come from.



To be fair it isn't just the teen girls - the teen boys aren't exactly saints either.


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

My one trip to Disney with a scooter did seem to work out a little (not a lot) in favor of the scooter. We had to wait for some rides (like the jungle cruise ) but got in way ahead on others like Peter Pan. We also got a prime viewing spot for Wishes. I has just broken 2 ribs, so the scooter was a must.

I will say taking the stares from people who assumed I was faking it added to the inconvenience of the scooter.  I will also say that CMs changed their instructions for me when they saw me get off the scooter and put my arms around hubby's shoulders.

Since I usually walk miles and miles with foot pain...I'll say this. If ranking how to go (like a disboards thread ranking hotels or attractions) you could say this:

Best way to go ...being fit and able bodied. You are on the go from park open to park close, walking miles and miles without the first thought about your feet, knees, or back.

2nd best - using a scooter to make your trip doable and enjoyable for everybody, but not having an ongoing debilitating illness.

3rd way -- not being able bodied, but not needing or not breaking down and renting the scooter either. 

4th way - having a severe on-going illness. (Nobody wants that) 

I think a lot of irritation about the scooters comes from people in group 1 deciding they are instead in group 2, or folks in group 1 who doesn't know how bad it feels to be in group 3. People in groups 1 or 3 who can't tell that somebody in group 4 doesn't belong in group 1.

PS, I would love to see an hour or more wait for Soarin and say...drats! I'll see fewer attractions today and the line will be boring...not oh no! I'm not sure I can do that. Maybe if I sit and rest for 10 minutes before and after I will be ok. No, it's just not worth it. Y'all go on in. Have fun. I don't like Soarin that much anyway.


----------



## AddictedtoDoleWhip

Some of the things that annoy me: 

1. People who cut in line, it's really not that difficult to wait your turn. We all want to get on the ride rather quickly, but that doesn't mean we are all going to push through people so that we can get on faster. Same when we are waiting for food, we are all hungry and would like to eat.

2. Parents who think its funny when their kid misbehaves, or don't do anything when the child is clearly crying and distressed and ignores them. 

3. Expecting people to give up their seat on the bus, I'm sorry but I'm not going to give up my seat for you.


----------



## NickyKnack

KathleenlovesMickey said:


> Waiting for the parades! I normally will let a child go in front of me to watch a parade no problem that does not include the parents. This happened to me yesterday. We got fast passes for the parade I decided that because I gave up a valuable ride pass for this I was going to take my space up front. I was nearly pushed out of the way by others. I got in line early and got my place. You could have done the same. I ask had my own child with me this time too.
> Years ago I was standing waiting for the parade and I had a women literally push her head between my legs!!!! She also pulled the "no english" card not going to fly with me! Really what planet are these people from?



If someone shoved there head between my legs I'd call a Cm and report her for harassment.  I don't care what her reason was, that's invading a very (looking for the dis safe word here) sensitive part of my body, and you have no business putting any part of your body there without my permission...  and certainly not before you buy me dinner and a movie.


----------



## NickyKnack

Kpskyman said:


> Sorry I have caused such an uproar over my leash comment, so I am going to clarify it as I do understand a reason for them and am not a totally uncompassionate person. We travel to WDW during the slow months, when the parks are not so crowded that it is impossible to move.  I allow my children to either ride in a stroller , walk freely, hold my hand, even ride on my shoulders if the area we are in allows it.  I have seen way too many times, at least 50, areas where kids need to be let free to play, and the parent has them on a tether, and are not paying any attention to the child at all. The poor kid is trying to go play with something, or see something that they can not get to, and are literally crying because they can't, and the parent just yanks on the tether to stop them.  I have seen this is many of the play areas, in interactive queues, around characters, etc. I have seen parents knock their child to the ground with tethers because they are not paying attention to their child.  So all I am saying, is though I am sure the majority that think I am evil for ranting about leashes most likely use them properly, I am addressing the the ones that use them as a babysitter, and don't let their kids be kids.



But wouldn't this be more about parents who aren't attentive then parents who use leads?  And shouldn't that apply to all parents whether they use the leads or not?  Don't ignore your kids seems like a pretty good rule across the board.


----------



## BeckFam08

AddictedtoDoleWhip said:


> Some of the things that annoy me:  3. Expecting people to give up their seat on the bus, I'm sorry but I'm not going to give up my seat for you.



This seems to be a very be statement. Is there really no one that you would give it up for? Or are you more emphasizing the fact that there is an expectation to do so?


----------



## scrappinaway

snarlingcoyote said:


> I swear, it's like an alarm clock - I can hear kids crying at WDW, so it must be early afternoon.  The smart parents are taking breaks and have sleeping kids.  The rest have kids who are melting down into the pavement.  Poor kids!  Poor parents!  Poor every-other-person-in-hearing-range!



Lol, we always joke that we can tell its 3pm when all of the kids start crying and screaming and when it's 6pm when all of the parents start crying and screaming!


----------



## rosiegmendez

Pet peeve - people taking pictures of the images rotating on the various screens when you exit a ride (like Splash Mountain). My son was always excited to see the picture and decide if we should get the picture (we didnt pay for the photo pass before hand - wont happen again!)

It never failed that there was always some family on the ride with us sharing the same shot and they would block the image on the screen with their camera or phone trying to take a picture up close so they wouldnt have to buy the picture. We would then have to walk over to the counter to view the image and decide if we wanted to purchase.

Be considerate and let others enjoy the picture on the screen! One guy blocked the picture continuously getting multiple shots.  Thanks a lot dude!

At least it provided a good teaching moment for my kids on the ethics of copyrights!


----------



## prettylittlelady

My only pet peeve: don't throw your water bottles (or other trash) on the ground! I don't enjoy being smacked in the ankle by a bottle flying across the walkway or stepping in garbage. 

There are garbage cans all around..please use them!


----------



## stobaugh6

I am so laid back about things, especially when i'm at Disney. I don't mind waiting in lines, giving up my seat for someone who looks like they need it more than me, and I enjoy watching children enjoy the magic. I have 7 kids of my own, so I have plenty of patience. That being said, I do have one thing that sends me over the edge...

On our last WDW vacation back in 2010, we were staying at the Polynesian resort. It was in the evening and we were all hanging out in the pool. My hubby and I were enjoying watching our 6 children play and have fun (#7 wasn't born yet). There were a couple of young couples with small children in the pool with us. I could tell they had been drinking quite a bit and none of them were watching their children. None of the little ones had on life jackets or floaties either. I'm all about water safety so it was making me a bit nervous. Sure enough one of the toddlers in their group went under and none of the parents noticed. Thankfully my hubby got to the little one pretty quick and pulled him up. Poor baby was coughing and crying. Parents still didn't notice. My hubby then had to ask around and figure out who he belonged to. Finally found his parents and gave the boy to them. They just laughed and went back to socializing with their friends. Didn't say thank you or anything. Hubby was so mad! At that point we wanted to leave with our kids, but I felt this need to sit there and make sure the baby didn't drown. It was ridiculous! I get that your on vacation, but seriously, watch your kids around water. 

Heather


----------



## cteddiesgirl

seus-mouse said:


> My only rant is that I get bummed when I see meanness, sometimes between strangers and sometimes within families. All I can say is be good to each other and be good to yourself too.
> 
> 
> Holly





dawnhaze said:


> Here's some manners guidelines: Don't assume you know everything about everyone. Mind your own business and don't be a jerk. These can apply everywhere in life, not just at Disney!








seenellie81 said:


> I understand the phones being with you in the parks incase you need them. I just don't understand the desire to carry an iPad or tablet around. They are so much larger then a phone. I don't like taking anything into the parks though. A water bottle and that's it. We do also being in our camera.  We have a really nice camera but it's to large for me to want to carry around so I usually just bring a small point and shoot. That I can fit in my pocket.



I don't have a camera and my cell phone is "dumb", so I have to take my 7" tablet for photos and info.  I can't go anywhere without having a bag of some sort.  I have allergies and skin issues so I need to carry things like tissues, sunscreen and my own soap.  So not a big deal to carry my tablet with me.  I'm also not going to spend the money on a camera that would rarely get used or a "smart" phone when I rarely make phone calls or text.



siskaren said:


> That's supposed to be exactly why they were instituted. And with regards to the second problem, I've often heard it recommended that parties of 1 or 3 book for 2 or 4 because for some reason, the system doesn't always show availability for 1 or 3. And since a party of 1 is going to get seated at a table for 2 and a party of 3 is going to get seated at a table for 4, I don't see what the issue is.



Yep.  I am going to be traveling by myself.  I so far have one ADR and I booked it for two since the system couldn't find a place for one.


----------



## niffer5150

hey ladies, how about everyone use the butt gaskets in the bathroom or put down tp instead of backing up to the toilet and hover spraying like a feral cat? having to wipe someone elses urine soaked seat for the hundredth time gets old.


----------



## maxiesmom

niffer5150 said:


> hey ladies, how about everyone use the butt gaskets in the bathroom or put down tp instead of backing up to the toilet and hover spraying like a feral cat? having to wipe someone elses urine soaked seat for the hundredth time gets old.



OMG, this makes me  But you are so right!  May I add, that if you put tp on the seat or use a seatcover, flush the darned thing down the toilet!  Don't leave it for the next person!


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

niffer5150 said:


> hey ladies, how about everyone use the butt gaskets in the bathroom or put down tp instead of backing up to the toilet and hover spraying like a feral cat? having to wipe someone elses urine soaked seat for the hundredth time gets old.



Hey...the girls that line the commodes with 1000' of paper are the ones that clog the commode with paper and leave urine soaked or worse TP half in and half out. Anything, I mean ANYTHING Is better than that.   

It makes me want to toss my cookies.


----------



## leebee

Since we are ranting please do not feel that you need to be the entertainment on the ride. I don't want to listen to you scream bloody murder in the dark on ToT (BEFORE the drop), or listen to you make howling ghost sounds while in HM, or make fart noises in Sounds Dangerous. Yes, we ALL scream when the Splash Mountain log takes the big plunge THAT's not what I am talking about. You know what I mean. Disney is providing the entertainment; your assistance is unnecessary and unappreciated!


----------



## plutofan0902

My biggest pet peeves are when people take pictures on the attractions with a flash and when people pretend as if scooters aren't there and walk right in front of them. 
I used to be rather critical of people on scooters until it became necessary for my mom to use on in order to be able to go to the parks. She and I usually travel just the two of us or with my sister. Although we are allowed on the bus first, we always stand if there are not enough seats for those waiting in line. We have had many instances where people just walk in front on her and stop or refuse to move. The hardest times are after the parades. We learned the hard way to stay put until the crowds die down and then try to move because no one would allow her to get through.


----------



## pandille

Was just at MK last night, ended up leaving early because the crowds were just terrible (and I ate too much Dole Whip after a trip to the Plaza and felt sick...lessons learned). A few things to get off my chest...

-I know it's been said but please don't chant if you're in large groups. It really doesn't matter what language it's in, it's really intrusive and irritating when I can't talk to my group because yours is yelling so loudly. Large spring break groups are the worst.

-again, I know it's been said, but LINE CUDDLERS. Mostly overexcited teenagers screaming in my ear and breathing down my neck, or kids with absent minded parents who can't help constantly bumping into me for the duration of a 40+ minute wait. For some reason, they are always the worst on Space Mountain. Seeing excited kids is part of the magic of WDW (especially little girls from the BBB! So adorable!!), but if you're old enough to go to the parks without supervision then you're old enough to have an understanding of personal space and appropriate volume levels. And if you are the supervision, do some supervising of your children instead of just your iphone!

-I don't mind the ipadographers, except for when they're shoving the iPad in my face and obstructing my view. We were at AK before MK and on KS there was a large group in the row in front of us who would pass the iPad around to different people depending on where the animals were. That's fine, but I prefer to see the animals with my eyes instead of on a screen...

-if you need to speak to a CM or see if your child is tall enough for a ride and you have a large party, it would be really nice if you tried to leave enough space for other people to get by in line. It's not a huge deal but it does get uncomfortable when parents are arguing with a CM over the height restrictions forever and we just have to wait and listen to that painful conversation...

On that note, I do want to say that just being a patient, kind, and polite person goes a long way. I always smile and thank CMs, apologize when I bump into someone, happily let people catch up with their parties in line, etc and more often than not, it makes what could have been an unpleasant situation into a pleasant one. You never know what someone else's story is, and that smile could make all the difference in their day


----------



## 20yBWDW

I agree with the line cuddles. Lack of personal space is my definite pet peeve. 

Reading many of these, though, made me feel a little weary. We do our best as parents, but our children are a little unpredictable when we take them to new places. Our first time in Disney World, we had to learn the hard way that the kids who had given up naps three years earlier would, in fact, need one. We also had to learn the hard way that the excitement would greatly increase their general energy level. And we had to learn the hard way that we would have to wait until our children are much older before we see a nighttime parade. When we waited until the parade was ready to start to find a spot, they could not see, and obviously, we did not allow them in front of someone else, where we could not properly correct them, nor did we put them on our shoulders, where we would block someone else's view. When we lined up when the front row seats started to fill, the kids' Disney excitement got the better of them and they twirled and danced and bounced and started to annoy the people squeezing in around them.  We left without seeing the parade. Fortunately, they really enjoyed the daytime parade and stage show, and we accepted that they can enjoy the nighttime parades when they are old enough to sit for an hour even at Disney World or tall enough to see over a row or two of other people. 

The funny thing is that my DH and I had some tension because he felt it was Disney World, people expect kids, and they expect kids to be excited, so they will be understanding of the unpredictable behaviors. I wanted to believe him, and tried to tell myself that, but reading this thread has made me realize he was completely wrong.


----------



## DisDream09

Pumpkin meme said:


> that really doesn't sound anything different to the american cheer squads  in december, except you can understand every crude and annoying thing they say in english.....teen girls the world over are annoying...regardless of where they come from.



I guess you were never a Teenage girl.


----------



## plutoloversmom

20yBWDW said:


> I agree with the line cuddles. Lack of personal space is my definite pet peeve.  Reading many of these, though, made me feel a little weary. We do our best as parents, but our children are a little unpredictable when we take them to new places. Our first time in Disney World, we had to learn the hard way that the kids who had given up naps three years earlier would, in fact, need one. We also had to learn the hard way that the excitement would greatly increase their general energy level. And we had to learn the hard way that we would have to wait until our children are much older before we see a nighttime parade. When we waited until the parade was ready to start to find a spot, they could not see, and obviously, we did not allow them in front of someone else, where we could not properly correct them, nor did we put them on our shoulders, where we would block someone else's view. When we lined up when the front row seats started to fill, the kids' Disney excitement got the better of them and they twirled and danced and bounced and started to annoy the people squeezing in around them.  We left without seeing the parade. Fortunately, they really enjoyed the daytime parade and stage show, and we accepted that they can enjoy the nighttime parades when they are old enough to sit for an hour even at Disney World or tall enough to see over a row or two of other people.  The funny thing is that my DH and I had some tension because he felt it was Disney World, people expect kids, and they expect kids to be excited, so they will be understanding of the unpredictable behaviors. I wanted to believe him, and tried to tell myself that, but reading this thread has made me realize he was completely wrong.




I hope that you really don't believe all of these rants!  When a post is labelled as rant alert it means that the people posting on it are all thinking in the negatives.  When I am in Disney World and I see little kids twirling and dancing while waiting for a parade it makes me smile. It helps me get the feeling of being a little kid again and experiencing the magic as if it was my first trip.  I always look at the little ones (mine and others) and it whisks me back in time.  Don't ever feel that your little ones shouldn't be little.  These years are precious and go by so fast.  Treasure the excitement and the spontaneity that the have.   I'm sorry that some people made you feel this way.


----------



## imabeimabe

3Gsandme said:


> No. No, I'm not. What I am is a parent who understands both my own limitations and my child's needs.  I've used a harness for each of my three at different times throughout their toddler years and considered one for my four year old this year for our trip. It is more important, to me, to insure my child's safety than it is for me to impress judgmental  people I'll never meet again.



This!!!


----------



## DisFanAmI

alicat8 said:


> Why oh whyyyyyyy do people think they will get to the front of a line faster if they are hot-breathing down my neck? I get that there are going to be crowds, but there is no reason why in a line queue you can't leave a few inches between you and the people in front of you.  When I take a step, you can take a breath, THEN take a step.
> 
> The others are definitely annoying, but I can deal.  The line cuddlers put me over the edge.



LOL!  "line cuddlers"  LOL!


----------



## DisFanAmI

Paging Tom Morrow said:


> My only rule: Don't sweat the small stuff.
> 
> No reason to have your day ruined by worrying about how someone else behaves.  At the end of the day, their rudeness may cost you a few of minutes.  Those minutes are not worth the extended aggravation that people sometimes carry with them for hours during their vacation.



Amen!


----------



## usnuzuloose

I think Disney can afford this, but they should have a few buses that drive around for the chairs only. I am not in any hurry to board a bus, and I don't have a problem waiting for someone using them. But it may be a little easier for the person in the chairs to be able to get on a bus that is just for them.


----------



## DisFanAmI

Aliceacc said:


> Reinforcing the idea of "Do unto others" is more important than catching the next bus or my aching feet. And we're not in the parks to anyone's breaking point. We learned long ago that our family vacation is only as much fun as the most miserable person. So when one person has had enough, either we split up or we all go back for a swim. Sure, we may not use that Soarin' fastpass. But we'll have a great vacation.



Wonderful words to vacation by...  This will be our mantra in May!


----------



## ZOOMAMA

niffer5150 said:


> hey ladies, how about everyone use the butt gaskets in the bathroom or put down tp instead of backing up to the toilet and hover spraying like a feral cat? having to wipe someone elses urine soaked seat for the hundredth time gets old.



This.


----------



## angelia denise

Amen to the original post!  

This makes me think of the time we were in line for Toy Story for a very long time.  There was a group in front of us that turned into a bigger group as we got closer.  They were not speaking English, and my husband informed them, "This is America, and we don't do that here!"  My teenage stepson was mortified and I kind of was too, but boy I was not happy about them cutting.  I also remember going into some movie type attraction and the party in front of us refused to go all the way down the aisle because they wanted a center view.  So we had to squeeze past them.  They also did not speak English.  I also have had numerous experiences of people waaayyyy to close to me!  I always say people are so afraid to miss out on something.  They don't even really know what it is.  I think they just see a big swarm of people going in a direction, and they just HAVE to go there.  You just have to put your patience pants on when you go to Disney!!


----------



## maxiesmom

usnuzuloose said:


> I think Disney can afford this, but they should have a few buses that drive around for the chairs only. I am not in any hurry to board a bus, and I don't have a problem waiting for someone using them. But it may be a little easier for the person in the chairs to be able to get on a bus that is just for them.



But just think about how long the bus ride would be for them.  To be on a bus that was only loading and unloading scooters.  That would take quite a while!


----------



## angelia denise

TrulyMadlyDisney said:


> Rant--If you are a teenage Brazilian girl, stay home until you learn manners. What a bad example these large groups are or maybe just poor parenting at home! My opinion. as I was there in Feb and overheard (i understand their language) them talking about how funny it is to make the "americans" mad as they were singing at the top of there lungs as we waited for a parade. I told a couple of them that we weren't mad. That they were bad ambassadors for their country. they were surprise i spoke and just laughed and kept on singing.



 Good for you.  All big groups tend to be rude because there is safety in numbers.  They sometimes get a kick out of having that kind of power in numbers.  Although, once we were in Epcot, and a huge Brazilian group came past us with their flag as we were taking pictures with my little girl who I think was around 2?  Anyway, she was in her stroller, and they were so attentive to her and gave her the flag and were very hospitable at that moment.


----------



## MsDiz

Don't change your kids diaper on the table next to where I'm eating!  Yuck!  That is what restrooms or at least out of the restaurant areas are for.


----------



## MarineVet

angelia denise said:


> Amen to the original post!
> 
> This makes me think of the time we were in line for Toy Story for a very long time.  There was a group in front of us that turned into a bigger group as we got closer.  They were not speaking English, and my husband informed them, "This is America, and we don't do that here!"  My teenage stepson was mortified and I kind of was too, but boy I was not happy about them cutting.  I also remember going into some movie type attraction and the party in front of us refused to go all the way down the aisle because they wanted a center view.  So we had to squeeze past them.  They also did not speak English.  I also have had numerous experiences of people waaayyyy to close to me!  I always say people are so afraid to miss out on something.  They don't even really know what it is.  I think they just see a big swarm of people going in a direction, and they just HAVE to go there.  You just have to put your patience pants on when you go to Disney!!



Traveling with a language barrier is challenging, but can be overcome by just paying attention to the CMs and what others around you are doing!!!! My family visited my Navy son in Japan last year and this year, and of course, we had to go to Tokyo Disney. CMs speak a little English, but when we entered a ride queue, or got to a loading area, the CMs were usually shouting to be heard and it was always in Japanese. I speak about 50 words of that language, so I usually didn't understand them. But they were also waving their arms or pointing along with shouting, and the rest of the people were following their directions, so we just followed the people. If we started to go the wrong way, we were politely corrected with gesturing and bowing. 

I think anyone can understand most of what they are to do if they watch the CMs and their fellow guests. And that goes for English speakers too, LOL!


----------



## mommyofsamson

To the original poster: 
#1: yes but does not apply to groups where only 2 or 3 people join. Restrooms breaks do happen!
#2: YES!!! I have a son and I don't even like him running around the restaurant when we finish eating. He can run in my room not the hotel like a mad man!
#3: I have always carried a backpack when I am in the parks. I am a packer and I like to carry more than I should. If you can get hit from it, you are way too close. If I feel your kid (or you) on my bag, I will "accidentally" hit you and say "my bad. maybe you were a little too close."
#5&6: I have a very impatient person. I can walk faster with my stroller than without! I will bump into you if you suddenly stop and run around you like a mad woman because I do get very anxious waiting for slow people to go by. If you stop, I will try to hit you, but I can't promise anything but that my son will throw his food at you because you are now in his way.

To everyone else: I really don't care about scooters. I do care about people that think that strollers are the only way to maneuver through a crowd quickly for them. I use my stroller, but I know how to use and when it is not safe. I also carry when I know a stroller is not safe. ;-) 
Oh, I do have "leash" but you don't really know it is one. I got one that is actually a mini backpack, so he can have his milk, shoes, and a diaper because it is all need for one stop. The "leash" is put away and you don't know it until he is walking away from me. I do let him run wild around playgrounds and open areas with supervision, but when we are walking, we are going.

Other rants (mostly from working at theme parks): Look at the height checks before you even get to a ride! I hate waiting in line and then a parent (and kid) get mad because the kid isn't tall enough to ride. 
Read all signs! If there is one stroller line, find it, not just whatever line is open. Read people! It's vacation like jail!
Know the prices (mostly for other theme parks). Do not be sticker shocked and think you can get a better deal when you wanted to wait to buy it. Now you just bought $20 parking and a jacked up ticket price. Nice going.
Judging looks. I am 24. I have a 1 year old. Do not look at him because you think he is my brother. I am his mother. He knows that and you will if you cross me.

General Disney that people haven't mention:
When people try to take a picture of the characters (Not character dining) and take pictures of the characters with children in them!!!! CMs do try to stop them, but you really want the pictures that bad, wait in line. Everyone else does. My child is not free game for you to take a picture of because you didn't want to wait your turn!

I have read some really funny stuff (spray like a feral cat; DH&DS on the monorail; "He farted. He farted." Poor kid though) but I think people over judge. I used to judge parents (and still do sometimes when I know what they are doing is unsafe, from a parent's perspective and from a ride operator's perspective) but I don't as much. I used to hate leash but I know my son needs one because he likes to walk and do his own thing. Boy am I glad I bought one that didn't look like monkey and had extra storage!

*end rant*


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

- Strollers are not battering rams. Double strollers should not be used as human bulldozers. For one, your kids are in that thing, be careful! Two, those hurt!!
*** & I am not talking about accidental bumps, I am talking about literally plowing through crows to get to the front for parade/wishes/whatnot

- Adults, if you have a great spot for something, there is no harm in letting a child stand in front of you. You know you are tall enough to see over them, & it means so much to kids to be able to see things. This is especially true at the wishes dessert party when everyone crowds the rails! Let the dang 4 year olds see!

- Don't push. At all. For any reason. It is just rude. We are adults.

- Let the mom with the potty training toddler who really, really can't hold it anymore cut in the bathroom line ladies. It's just common courtesy, I don't even have children and I know this.

*- NEVER gripe or make a scene about a make a wish child skipping the line. Ever. It's a great way to have everyone around you thinking you are an awful human being. *


----------



## livndisney

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> -
> 
> - Adults, if you have a great spot for something, there is no harm in letting a child stand in front of you. You know you are tall enough to see over them, & it means so much to kids to be able to see things. This is especially true at the wishes dessert party when everyone crowds the rails! Let the dang 4 year olds see!
> 
> [/B]



We have learned there is great harm in letting a child stand in front of you. The rest of the family! We used to let smaller children up front-then had a dad SIT on my child(claiming the whole time there was room)so the child we let in front had a place to sit in his lap. We tried again to let another small one up front-Mom came too because she really could not miss her baby experiencing the parade for the first time. Then grandma had to see-by the time the parade started we were two rows back. 

Now the trend seems to be-Mom goes with the kid to stand in front and then pulls out a tablet to further block everyone's view.

So, sorry if we are in the front-we are staying.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

livndisney said:


> We have learned there is great harm in letting a child stand in front of you. The rest of the family! We used to let smaller children up front-then had a dad SIT on my child(claiming the whole time there was room)so the child we let in front had a place to sit in his lap. We tried again to let another small one up front-Mom came too because she really could not miss her baby experiencing the parade for the first time. Then grandma had to see-by the time the parade started we were two rows back.
> 
> Now the trend seems to be-Mom goes with the kid to stand in front and then pulls out a tablet to further block everyone's view.
> 
> So, sorry if we are in the front-we are staying.



It's more of if there is a family with small children directly behind you, and you are right up at a rail, there is no harm in offering for the children (& them only!) to sneak in front in order to see. It's polite. I have found most families are really appreciative of this and I have never had it be an issue, or be abused. Maybe I am just lucky  ? My husband and I are both 5'11+, so I know us being in front really limits views for kids right behind us. I can deal with a toddler being in my bubble for 15 minutes, when that 15 minutes is basically the most amazing thing ever for them. I am an adult and LOVE disney, heck adore it, but we have to remember it means SO much to the kids.


----------



## livndisney

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> It's more of if there is a family with small children directly behind you, and you are right up at a rail, there is no harm in offering for the children (& them only!) to sneak in front in order to see. It's polite. I have found most families are really appreciative of this and I have never had it be an issue, or be abused. Maybe I am just lucky  ? My husband and I are both 5'11+, so I know us being in front really limits views for kids right behind us. I can deal with a toddler being in my bubble for 15 minutes, when that 15 minutes is basically the most amazing thing ever for them. I am an adult and LOVE disney, heck adore it, but we have to remember it means SO much to the kids.



5 11 and with no children? Some on here might argue you don't belong in WDW LOL,

It is clear we are not going to agree as you claim to have had very different experiences. I will agree with you that WDW does mean so much alot too kids-my kid is my responsibility. If I want her to be able to see it is my job to parent and make sure I get there in time. 

As far as your "bubble" comment-not everyone is able to tolerate people in their space (as show in many comments on here) and should not be judged  harshly.


----------



## BellsFam

kP72 said:


> Yes, the strollers are cruel to ankles, but so are the Scooters.  Please be mindful of where you are driving those bad boys.  And please don't let kids have control... DD was ran into by a grandparent who thought it was cute to let grandson drive!



I can't stand scooters!!!  They drive me crazy!!! 

I once was walking in front of a lady down a narrow exit (one person wide) and while I was by no means slow...she said to me, "if you don't move faster I'm going to ram you with my scooter!"... BITE ME LADY!

GET YOUR KIDS/GRANDKIDS OFF YOUR LAP ON YOUR SCOOTER!!!  I don't CARE why they are on it, if they are tired GO BACK TO YOUR HOTEL!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

livndisney said:


> 5 11 and with no children? Some on here might argue you don't belong in WDW LOL,
> 
> It is clear we are not going to agree as you claim to have had very different experiences. I will agree with you that WDW does mean so much alot too kids-my kid is my responsibility. If I want her to be able to see it is my job to parent and make sure I get there in time.
> 
> As far as your "bubble" comment-not everyone is able to tolerate people in their space (as show in many comments on here) and should not be judged  harshly.



I don't feel I was judging anyone harshly. You do not have to agree with me, but personally I feel that in general,  people should be more tolerant and aware of children at disney. It is disney after all! Everyone has their rant, that is mine.


----------



## livndisney

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I don't feel I was judging anyone harshly. You do not have to agree with me, but personally I feel that in general,  people should be more tolerant and aware of children at disney. It is disney after all! Everyone has their rant, that is mine.



I get this is a "thing" for you. So how about this- if YOU want to give up your space go ahead. But maybe you could be more "tolerant" of those that don't as they don't have the same opinion/experience as you.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

livndisney said:


> I get this is a "thing" for you. So how about this- if YOU want to give up your space go ahead. But maybe you could be more "tolerant" of those that don't as they don't have the same opinion/experience as you.



I do not see why you are so offended. Obviously,  nobody "has" to do this. You have as much right to that spot as anyone around you regardless of age, and do not have to move if you don't want to/can't/don't feel like it. You got there first. Personally,  I find it to be the polite thing to do, and if I was there with say children or my nephew/niece,  I would appreciate someone offering to let them see. Due to this, I offer, because that is how I would want to be treated. That really is all. I don't go around slamming people who choose not to offer to others, as they are under no obligation to. I just offer when I have the opportunity, because I believe in treating people how you would like to be treated. My rant is not many people seem to share that feeling.


----------



## livndisney

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I do not see why you are so offended. Obviously,  nobody "has" to do this. You have as much right to that spot as anyone around you regardless of age, and do not have to move if you don't want to/can't/don't feel like it. You got there first. Personally,  I find it to be the polite thing to do, and if I was there with say children or my nephew/niece,  I would appreciate someone offering to let them see. Due to this, I offer, because that is how I would want to be treated. That really is all. I don't go around slamming people who choose not to offer to others, as they are under no obligation to. I just offer when I have the opportunity, because I believe in treating people how you would like to be treated. My rant is not many people seem to share that feeling.



You are polite and I am "offended". Got it! LOL


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

livndisney said:


> You are polite and I am "offended". Got it! LOL



Okay. Well I am sorry you feel that way.


----------



## livndisney

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Okay. Well I am sorry you feel that way.



No, I am not offended-I only copied what you said.

Clearly, there is no point is continuing this "chat" as we will not agree.


----------



## LSchrow

mommyofsamson said:


> ... I like to carry more than I should. If you can get hit from it, you are way too close. If I feel your kid (or you) on my bag, *I will "accidentally" hit you* and say "my bad. maybe you were a little too close."
> .. I have <sic> a very impatient person. I can walk faster with my stroller than without! *I will bump into you* if you suddenly stop and run around you like a mad woman because I do get very anxious waiting for slow people to go by. If you stop, *I will try to hit you*, but I can't promise anything but that *my son will throw his food at you* because you are now in his way.
> & on.....


----------



## dawnmichele

Don't talk on the rides!

I don't mean don't speak a word, but the time for idle chit chat is not when you've finally gotten on the ride. I hate it when I've finally gotten on a ride I've been waiting who knows how long for (both in the possibly long line and for months while I was at home), and the people in the next row or car are chatting so loudly I can't hear the ride.

Seriously, no ride is more than just a few minutes long. Wait til the it's come to a full and complete stop before you discuss what you'll have for lunch (or etc).


----------



## cteddiesgirl

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> It's more of if there is a family with small children directly behind you, and you are right up at a rail, there is no harm in offering for the children (& them only!) to sneak in front in order to see. It's polite. I have found most families are really appreciative of this and I have never had it be an issue, or be abused. Maybe I am just lucky  ? My husband and I are both 5'11+, so I know us being in front really limits views for kids right behind us. I can deal with a toddler being in my bubble for 15 minutes, when that 15 minutes is basically the most amazing thing ever for them. I am an adult and LOVE disney, heck adore it, but we have to remember it means SO much to the kids.



At 5'11+, not too many people will try to shove in front of you.  When you're shorter, people will try to take advantage of any kindness you might show them.  Especially if they are taller than you.

Personally, I love to let kids shorter than me in front of me for things like parades.  But, sometimes, their parents will not let them go more than 3 feet away from their sides.  So the parents will "naturally" try to go in front with them.


----------



## North of Mouse

maxiesmom said:


> It is not always a self imposed condition.  There are many medical conditions that can cause someone to gain a lot of weight.  And there are many medications that cause weight gain.  There is not one of us who can know by looking at someone if they are heavy from bad diet and lack of exercise or heavy from a medical condition.




That's true, we cannot know for certain the 'reason', but having said that, according to Doctors, there are 'very' few conditions that 'cause' severe obesity!!! There are 'many' that can cause a person to gain easier than others, and makes it 'harder' to take off/control  -  but it 'can' be done! I am one of the latter. Yes, it is very frustrating, and takes lots of effort and 'desire' to do it, but I fight extra pounds all the time, and exercise (with lots of pain) more than most, because I 'refuse' to be obese!! I 'will' win - may not be super thin, but I'm not packing too many extra pounds either - I'm also 67!! 

So, I'll be honest, I do, to a degree, get frustrated at seeing very obese people on scooters and seeing them eating heavy snacks and their baskets loaded with them also. I have a cousin that is a dear, but she has several bad health conditions - most/all caused by over eating and not exercising, according to her doctor.



EsmeCullen said:


> Please don't force your terrified child to ride rides like Tower of Terror. I witnessed this when I went to Disneyland last March. The girl was maybe 9 or 10 and was bawling her eyes out in the line and making a scene. Her dad was basically telling her to suck it up. They were directly behind us. If the poor kid isn't ready, don't ride it or do the rider swap. Forcing them only leads to panic which can traumatize the child and disturb the other guests.



This!! It really upsets me to see this, and I have more than once. I also blame the CM's. If a child is obviously scared, screaming they don't want to ride, etc. the CM's should not allow them to board, period!!!! Plus, it doesn't make for such an enjoyable ride for anyone around them either!


----------



## Talking Hands

cjbcam said:


> Actually you have no clue what my life is like. I know if I was in a scooter and the bus was clearly going to be full without us on and we got there last I would wait for the next one that's what is fair. Everyone has difficulties in life and no one knows who is dealing with what (whether you walk or not). If them getting on means I have to stand, no big deal. If it means I have to wait however long for another bus yeah that does annoy me.


I am in a power wheelchair and have waited for as many as  4 buses before a bus arrived that could board me at times. I have offered to wait for the next bus when there is along line and have been told by the driver to board and not wait. The drivers are in control not me. 
 Would you want me left alone at an empty stop at night because you can push on the bus and I can't because that is what happened the time
I waited through 4 buses and it would have been longer had a relief driver insisted that I be loaded on the bus even though it was SRO.  2 hour wait.


----------



## Talking Hands

Texas Crude said:


> This may be, but it doesn't take a dietitian to realize that the 32 ounce soda and large bucket of popcorn isn't helping the situation.



Just because it is 32 oz doesn't mean it is soda. Mine always contains unsweetened iced tea not soda. Disney has none I can safely drink.  And a large bucket of popcorn is not really high in calories and can last all day.  You are judging on a snippet of time. Not a valid judgment.


----------



## Talking Hands

BellsFam said:


> I can't stand scooters!!! They drive me crazy!!!
> 
> I once was walking in front of a lady down a narrow exit (one person wide) and while I was by no means slow...she said to me, "if you don't move faster I'm going to ram you with my scooter!"... BITE ME LADY!
> 
> GET YOUR KIDS/GRANDKIDS OFF YOUR LAP ON YOUR SCOOTER!!! I don't CARE why they are on it, if they are tired GO BACK TO YOUR HOTEL!



While my grandson is not on my lap, he is usually on my footrest.  Has nothing to do with tiredness.  He is there so he doesn't get too. close to my wheels and this is when it is just the 2 of us.  Otherwise Mom, Dad or Grandpa holds on to him.


----------



## GillianP1301

If everyone just used common sense and manners, imagine how wonderful it would be?  But they don't, so here's my list:

1)  Line cutting, get your crap and your group together before you enter into a line.  You aren't any more important than the rest of us, you can wait.

2)  Personal space.  Breathing down my neck will not get you to the front of the line any faster.  There are still x number of people in front of you whether you're a foot away or an inch away, that number does not change.  In fact, breathing down my neck will increase the amount of space I leave between me and the person in front of me, just to annoy you.

3)  Be aware of who/what is around you.  I don't care if you're pushing a stroller, riding scooter or just walking, you are not the centre of the universe and you need to be aware of your surroundings so you don't cut people off or block them.  And if you do so by mistake (it happens to us all), a simple apology goes a long way.

4)  QS/snack carts, etc... Know what you want before you get in line, or if it's a long line, at the very least use your wait time to figure it out.  You should pretty much know what you want or what questions you need to ask before you get to the cashier.


I'm sure there are others, but those are my top ones.  As an aside, I have no bus rants listed because I always rent a car to avoid the bus nonsense.  Based on the amount of ranting on this thread about them, I'll stick with the car.


----------



## UFyellowfin

Scooters in lines for rides.  We were in line for Maelstrom and two "elderly" people refused to get off their ecv's. The lady ended up crashing through the rope on one of the tight turns.  Then we had too wait and have the ride held up so they could park their little cars. They both looked very capable of walking from the ecv's to the boats. As soon as we get out of the ride and head to the exit we catch both of them smoking electronic cigarettes.  Now I'm no rocket scientist but  this just pissed me off.  I have to park my stroller and tote my 25 pound DS through that maze of a line, yet too old farts that have more than likely smoked so much that they can't stand in a line get catered too like royalty. 

I also don't like the other alternative I see at some places where people in wheelchairs and so forth get to go a special way and bypass the line altogether and hop right on.  Easy fix too this problem is if you can't get out of your scooter or wheelchair, take a number from a CM and if the wait is 30 minutes when you arrive at a ride, then you may take your scooter through an optional way to the front of the line but you will wait the 30 min. 

I'm thrilled handicapped or handicap able people get special treatment but we all did pay the same amount for this ticket at a "private" buisness.  I apologize if I offended anyone but there is a small % of people that have abused the "scooter" thing and that has really jaded my opinion.

The other thing that bothers me is people congregating or waiting or whatever it is they do right in the middle of the walkway or path.  Please slide to a side or bunch up near an object like a column or something.


----------



## maxiesmom

A couple of comments to the previous poster:

First off, most of the lines at WDW are mainstreemed, meaning that people in scooters and wheelchairs are allowed to stay in them.  I'm not sure if Malestrom is one of those rides, but I wanted you to be aware that for most rides, the scooters are sent through the queue.

Second, Disney has a new policy meant to help those with disabilities.  They go to the ride and get a time to come back.  It is very similar to a Fast Pass.

I want to add that people in scooters don't get what I would call "special" treatment.  You make it sound preferential, and it is definitely not.  they are accommodated, which means Disney does what it can to make people with special challenges able to tour the parks.  There is no line skipping, except in very extreme cases.  Usually there is more waiting in line, waiting for a certain ride vehicle, instead of hopping in the next one that shows up.  It is not faster or easier to tour the parks in a scooter or wheelchair.


----------



## seenellie81

UFyellowfin said:


> .  I also don't like the other alternative I see at some places where people in wheelchairs and so forth get to go a special way and bypass the line altogether and hop right on.  Easy fix too this problem is if you can't get out of your scooter or wheelchair, take a number from a CM and if the wait is 30 minutes when you arrive at a ride, then you may take your scooter through an optional way to the front of the line but you will wait the 30 min.  .


For the attractions that do not have accessible lines this is what they do. You are given a return time to use the accessible entrance. You can have only one attraction return time at a time. So basically it is like having someone wait in line for you. People are so quick to think a w/c just gets to go through the fastpass line and not have to wait. I wish that people would know the policies in which they complain of before they complain. Not you specifically I mean in general a lot of times people in line will see a wheelchair go through the fastpass line and say rude things without knowing the facts... Like that wheelchair also just waited an hour.


----------



## UFyellowfin

maxiesmom said:


> A couple of comments to the previous poster:
> 
> First off, most of the lines at WDW are mainstreemed, meaning that people in scooters and wheelchairs are allowed to stay in them.  I'm not sure if Malestrom is one of those rides, but I wanted you to be aware that for most rides, the scooters are sent through the queue.
> 
> Second, Disney has a new policy meant to help those with disabilities.  They go to the ride and get a time to come back.  It is very similar to a Fast Pass.
> 
> I want to add that people in scooters don't get what I would call "special" treatment.  You make it sound preferential, and it is definitely not.  they are accommodated, which means Disney does what it can to make people with special challenges able to tour the parks.  There is no line skipping, except in very extreme cases.  Usually there is more waiting in line, waiting for a certain ride vehicle, instead of hopping in the next one that shows up.  It is not faster or easier to tour the parks in a scooter or wheelchair.



1:  I understand this.... but this is an opinion poll if i am not mistaken.  I don't like the scooters in the line, it's dangerous , period.  Wheelchair I have no issue with but this lady was out of control and had she ran one of my kids over (which could have very well happened if they had been there) "crap" would have hit the fan. 

2: So then there is special treatment for people in wheelchairs or with scooters.  If they are given a pass and told to come back at a certain point to ride that is like a fastpass.  Now if I am not mistaken I only get three fastpasses per day, yet what you are saying is that wheelchair bound or scooter bound people technically get an unlimited supply. Im sure they get their 3 FP+ and then they are getting what is essentially the old fastpass.  It irks me because I paid the same amount of money they did to the parks.

( I just read the next posters comments and my question is how do they monitor if I go ride another ride with a shorter wait time and come back and get to hop right on this ride.  Or get my special pass go grab some lunch come back and hop on it?)

3: And I would agree it is not easy to tour the park in a wheelchair however it is extremely easy to do so in a scooter, I've done it at Universal for my daughters bday party 2 weeks after ACL/MCL reconstruction. And i didnt ride any rides or use my "disability" in any lines for others to ride.

4: Please don't think I am heartless.  I have no quarrel letting a child with a disablility and their family go all the way to the front if thats what they want.  I have an issue with people , and trust me I could point out plenty at any given time in any park that are not what I would consider medically needed, or wheelchair bound.  Just because you are fat or have not taken care of yourself by smoking so much you cant walk more than 50 feet without resting does not make you any more special than those of us holding onto that 25 pound baby in a 30-45 minute line.


----------



## dawnhaze

UFyellowfin said:


> Scooters in lines for rides.  We were in line for Maelstrom and two "elderly" people refused to get off their ecv's. The lady ended up crashing through the rope on one of the tight turns.  Then we had too wait and have the ride held up so they could park their little cars. They both looked very capable of walking from the ecv's to the boats. As soon as we get out of the ride and head to the exit we catch both of them smoking electronic cigarettes.  Now I'm no rocket scientist but  this just pissed me off.  I have to park my stroller and tote my 25 pound DS through that maze of a line, yet too old farts that have more than likely smoked so much that they can't stand in a line get catered too like royalty.



How are they getting catered to like royalty? They waited in the same line you did, using mobility devices they spent money to rent, AND they probably put up with ignorant assumptions and judgmental stares from jerks like you for their whole trip.  



> I also don't like the other alternative I see at some places where people in wheelchairs and so forth get to go a special way and bypass the line altogether and hop right on.  Easy fix too this problem is if you can't get out of your scooter or wheelchair, take a number from a CM and if the wait is 30 minutes when you arrive at a ride, then you may take your scooter through an optional way to the front of the line but you will wait the 30 min.



FWIW, Disney does give return times at the small minority of attractions without mainstreamed queues, like BTMRR - nobody skips lines except MAW kids. So those people who got you all knotted up and frothy at the mouth with their ECVs were doing exactly the right thing since Maelstrom's queue is mainstreamed - they waited in line.

But honestly, you seem to love making assumptions, so wouldn't you most likely end up assuming that someone who had a return time is just skipping the line and be on here whining about it later?  

EDIT: Oh, you spewed more garbage.


UFyellowfin said:


> 1:  I understand this.... but this is an opinion poll if i am not mistaken.  I don't like the scooters in the line, it's dangerous , period.  Wheelchair I have no issue with but this lady was out of control and had she ran one of my kids over (which could have very well happened if they had been there) "crap" would have hit the fan.



Not everyone can self-propel in a wheelchair or has someone to push them. The lady should have practiced more at driving the ECV, and probably turned her speed down, but that's not a good reason to ban a class of mobility devices from lines. 



> 2: So then there is special treatment for people in wheelchairs or with scooters.  If they are given a pass and told to come back at a certain point to ride that is like a fastpass.  Now if I am not mistaken I only get three fastpasses per day, yet what you are saying is that wheelchair bound or scooter bound people technically get an unlimited supply. Im sure they get their 3 FP+ and then they are getting what is essentially the old fastpass.  It irks me because I paid the same amount of money they did to the parks.



The DAS is not given out to people for mobility disabilities. The poster who indicated it was is wrong. (And honestly, the DAS is basically a perpetual return time card, which you liked the idea of a few posts ago.)



> 4: Please don't think I am heartless.  I have no quarrel letting a child with a disablility and their family go all the way to the front if thats what they want.  I have an issue with people , and trust me I could point out plenty at any given time in any park that are not what I would consider medically needed, or wheelchair bound.  Just because you are fat or have not taken care of yourself by smoking so much you cant walk more than 50 feet without resting does not make you any more special than those of us holding onto that 25 pound baby in a 30-45 minute line.



Your Wikipedia MD doesn't actually qualify you to diagnose the medical conditions of complete strangers by looking at them, and your opinion on the supposed validity of someone else's medical conditions literally does not matter anyway.


----------



## UFyellowfin

dawnhaze said:


> How are they getting catered to like royalty? They waited in the same line you did, using mobility devices they spent money to rent, AND they probably put up with ignorant assumptions and judgmental stares from jerks like you for their whole trip.
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, Disney does give return times at the small minority of attractions without mainstreamed queues, like BTMRR - nobody skips lines except MAW kids. So those people who got you all knotted up and frothy at the mouth with their ECVs were doing exactly the right thing since Maelstrom's queue is mainstreamed - they waited in line.
> 
> But honestly, you seem to love making assumptions, so wouldn't you most likely end up assuming that someone who had a return time is just skipping the line and be on here whining about it later?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, you spewed more garbage.
> 
> 
> Not everyone can self-propel in a wheelchair or has someone to push them. The lady should have practiced more at driving the ECV, and probably turned her speed down, but that's not a good reason to ban a class of mobility devices from lines.
> 
> 
> 
> The DAS is not given out to people for mobility disabilities. The poster who indicated it was is wrong. (And honestly, the DAS is basically a perpetual return time card, which you liked the idea of a few posts ago.)
> 
> 
> 
> Your Wikipedia MD doesn't actually qualify you to diagnose the medical conditions of complete strangers by looking at them, and your opinion on the supposed validity of someone else's medical conditions literally does not matter anyway.



Oh well I guess you just get left with a bad taste in your mouth when you nearly get ran over by one and the lady is non apologetic and actually thinks its funny.  Or by the senile (im assuming using my wikipedia MD) old man who is yelling at my wife to take our sleeping child out and  fold up our stroller on the monorail so he can try and wedge his ecv into the car.  

Anyhow i own some stock in the company but am not on the board so my opinion doesnt matter a hill of beans. I thought this post was to rant and I understand that not everyone will agree with everything so with that being said.....  Have a lovely day.


----------



## maxiesmom

UFyellowfin said:


> Oh well I guess you just get left with a bad taste in your mouth when you nearly get ran over by one and the lady is non apologetic and actually thinks its funny.  Or by the senile (im assuming using my wikipedia MD) old man who is yelling at my wife to take our sleeping child out and  fold up our stroller on the monorail so he can try and wedge his ecv into the car.
> 
> Anyhow i own some stock in the company but am not on the board so my opinion doesnt matter a hill of beans. I thought this post was to rant and I understand that not everyone will agree with everything so with that being said.....  Have a lovely day.



Fwiw, when the monorails are full Disney has been known to ask people to fold up their strollers.  So the "senile" person, while maybe a bit rude, wasn't that far off from what is normal.  And from what some would consider the courteous thing to do.


----------



## dawnmichele

Talking Hands said:


> Just because it is 32 oz doesn't mean it is soda.



Oh my goodness, so much THIS.
It's something that has made me crazy since NYC tried to ban 32 oz beverages.
I don't know why anyone would assume everything in a cup with a lid and a straw is sugar filled soda. Look at any beverage dispenser in any location, and there are several different types of beverages dispensed - not all containing sugar or caffeine -- including Water.

At Disney more than most places, everyone needs to stay hydrated - young, old and in between. You see people with giant beverages everywhere you look. But there's no way on god's green earth you can tell what they have in that cup unless you were in their personal space when they filled it.

As usual, people's assumptions say more about themselves than anything else.


----------



## seenellie81

dawnhaze said:


> .
> The DAS is not given out to people for mobility disabilities. The poster who indicated it was is wrong. (And honestly, the DAS is basically a perpetual return time card, which you liked the idea of a few posts ago.)



A DAS card is not given out to individuals who have ONLY mobility disabilities in which they use a scooter or wheelchair.  However if they use a scooter or a wheelchair and have another disability Disney may deem it appropriate to provide them with a DAS card.  However a return time is given to a wheelchair or a scooter.  A Person can only hold one return time at a time.
Directly from disneys website:
 Does a Guest whose disability is based on the necessity to use a wheelchair or scooter need a DAS Card?
No, a Guest whose disability is based on the necessity to use a wheelchair or scooter does not need a DAS Card. Depending on the attraction, the Guest will either wait in the standard queue or receive a return time at the attraction based on the current wait time. For some attractions at Disneyland Resort, these guests will go directly to an alternate entrance. Guests with additional needs should discuss them with Guest Relations.

I am confused with the poster who brought up how the two ladies couldnt work their scooters, how they thought the mainstream line was no place for the scooters and how it is dangerous etc.  The suggestion was made by the same poster that it would be better if the scooters waited somewhere else.  When it is brought to the attention that the scooters and wheelchairs in fact can wait in another location for their return time this poster says that it is not fair because they can go do other things while they wait.  Where else should the scooters or wheelchairs wait?  Would it be better if they had a holding area for them? Would that then make it ok for you?  I guess i am just trying to understand your idea of how this should be handled because you dont seem ok with them being in mainstream queues or being able to receive a return time so that they dont have to wait in the mainstream queues.


----------



## UFyellowfin

seenellie81 said:


> A DAS card is not given out to individuals who have ONLY mobility disabilities in which they use a scooter or wheelchair.  However if they use a scooter or a wheelchair and have another disability Disney may deem it appropriate to provide them with a DAS card.  However a return time is given to a wheelchair or a scooter.  A Person can only hold one return time at a time.
> Directly from disneys website:
> Does a Guest whose disability is based on the necessity to use a wheelchair or scooter need a DAS Card?
> No, a Guest whose disability is based on the necessity to use a wheelchair or scooter does not need a DAS Card. Depending on the attraction, the Guest will either wait in the standard queue or receive a return time at the attraction based on the current wait time. For some attractions at Disneyland Resort, these guests will go directly to an alternate entrance. Guests with additional needs should discuss them with Guest Relations.
> 
> I am confused with the poster who brought up how the two ladies couldnt work their scooters, how they thought the mainstream line was no place for the scooters and how it is dangerous etc.  The suggestion was made by the same poster that it would be better if the scooters waited somewhere else.  When it is brought to the attention that the scooters and wheelchairs in fact can wait in another location for their return time this poster says that it is not fair because they can go do other things while they wait.  Where else should the scooters or wheelchairs wait?  Would it be better if they had a holding area for them? Would that then make it ok for you?  I guess i am just trying to understand your idea of how this should be handled because you don't seem ok with them being in mainstream queues or being able to receive a return time so that they don't have to wait in the mainstream queues.



Well never once did i say wheelchairs in the mainstream lines were an issue. I think Disney could be setting themselves up for a lawsuit should someone in the line get ran over by an ECV in one of them.  Make no mistake had my kids been with me the lady at Maelstrom probably would have hit one of them as careless as she was.  And she thought it was funny, that was what made me the most irritated.

Yes i think a separate waiting are would be the best option for a number of reasons from practical to petty if you will.

1. It is safer for everyone involved.
2. Many people complain that CM's are not stopping the moving walkways for wheelchairs and I would agree that they may have been told during busy times try not to stop the ride.  If they were to group people with DAS in an area and have a running clock where every 10 minutes (or on an as needed basis) or so they let those people on.
3. Personally I don't like the fact that because you have a DAS card you can essentially get an "old style FP" ticket then go ride something you have set up on FP+ perhaps grab a quick bite then head back to your ride that has the DAS que and then repeat throughout the day.  Unless you paid extra for that DAS i see it as an added benefit that not all can participate in.

And yes, originally I did post that they should get a ticket and wait to ride like the rest of us, but I don't like the fact that the card gives them the right to go and take in the rest of the park until their time comes up, while others have to wait in a 40-50 minute line and don't have the same option.  I guess a middle ground would be (and again maybe Disney already does this, i don't know) but if you use the DAS it is only good for the person and one guest not a the entire crew.

To the person that wrote back saying I was in the wrong on the monorail, actually I wasn't.  I don't have to wake a sleeping baby so that Mr. "ImOldYouBetterRespectME" can have his whole family in the same car as he.  The CM spoke up and told him there was room for him in the handicapped car and plenty of room for others in his group in other cars.


----------



## Rebekkap

UFyellowfin said:


> 2. Many people complain that CM's are not stopping the moving walkways for wheelchairs and I would agree that they may have been told during busy times try not to stop the ride.  If they were to group people with DAS in an area and have a running clock where every 10 minutes (or on an as needed basis) or so they let those people on.



Really, "those people"? I guess you don't realise how disrespectful that sounds.



UFyellowfin said:


> 3. Personally I don't like the fact that because you have a DAS card you can essentially get an "old style FP" ticket then go ride something you have set up on FP+ perhaps grab a quick bite then head back to your ride that has the DAS que and then repeat throughout the day.  Unless you paid extra for that DAS i see it as an added benefit that not all can participate in.



You do realise you can't get a DAS unless you have another disability, not only a mobility issue that means you need a scooter? People with a DAS literally can't wait in the line - it's not a benefit to give them a pass that says they can come back later, it's helping them enjoy the park like everyone else. 



UFyellowfin said:


> And yes, originally I did post that they should get a ticket and wait to ride like the rest of us, but I don't like the fact that the card gives them the right to go and take in the rest of the park until their time comes up, while others have to wait in a 40-50 minute line and don't have the same option.  I guess a middle ground would be (and again maybe Disney already does this, i don't know) but if you use the DAS it is only good for the person and one guest not a the entire crew.


Once again, they have a disability that means they can't wait in the line. I'm sure they'd love to be able to wait in line like everyone else. 

But more importantly, how would you like to be told you couldn't ride with all of your family and instead had to pick just one? It sucks that you'd even think of suggesting that to someone with a disability - they're people who want to enjoy the parks with their families too, not just one person because you're jealous that they don't have to wait in the line and can instead wait somewhere else.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I feel like this has simply become the scooter thread


----------



## fairygodmomma

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I feel like this has simply become the scooter thread



 totally agree! although after reading all this, I may pack steel toe shoes instead of sneakers to protect myself from scooters and strollers ouch


----------



## TheGreatGafsby

This is deviating a bit from the current topic of scooters / DAS. Btw, I've no issues myself with people being allowed to wait outside the main line that require it, as long as it can't be abused. I believe the new policy addresses all of the old complaints (can't wait in line for whatever reason), while keeping things fair for all guests and ensuring the potential for abuse is low (come back at allotted time - one attraction to be held at a time). As expected people are complaining about the new system because it is not as good as the old - however, it does keep things more or less fair for everyone, and addresses the main concerns of those who are unable to wait in long lines etc. 

All of that aside, I wanted to bring up the general lack of manners we noticed when we visited in 2012. I was waiting outside one of the attractions, for my two daughters to come out. When they did, my youngest (7 yrs) held the door open for the people coming through behind her, as is common courtesy, and everyone behind her just trundled through without taking the door from her, or even saying thank-you. I counted 20+ people, most adults just walk through - looking at her (it wasn't that they didn't notice) - no-one taking the door for themselves or their party, and not a single one of them saying thank-you. Mostly adults; disgusting. Only when the flow of people stopped, did she let go. She took the experience in stride, but I was shocked.


----------



## livndisney

TheGreatGafsby said:


> This is deviating a bit from the current topic of scooters / DAS. Btw, I've no issues myself with people being allowed to wait outside the main line that require it, as long as it can't be abused. I believe the new policy addresses all of the old complaints (can't wait in line for whatever reason), while keeping things fair for all guests and ensuring the potential for abuse is low (come back at allotted time - one attraction to be held at a time). As expected people are complaining about the new system because it is not as good as the old - however, it does keep things more or less fair for everyone, and addresses the main concerns of those who are unable to wait in long lines etc.
> 
> All of that aside, I wanted to bring up the general lack of manners we noticed when we visited in 2012. I was waiting outside one of the attractions, for my two daughters to come out. When they did, my youngest (7 yrs) held the door open for the people coming through behind her, as is common courtesy, and everyone behind her just trundled through without taking the door from her, or even saying thank-you. I counted 20+ people, most adults just walk through - looking at her (it wasn't that they didn't notice) - no-one taking the door for themselves or their party, and not a single one of them saying thank-you. Mostly adults; disgusting. Only when the flow of people stopped, did she let go. She took the experience in stride, but I was shocked.



Sadly, we see this all the time. My dd will hold the door/gate all day if I let her. Rarely does ANYONE say "Thank you". People do get mad when there is a break in traffic and I tell dd we have to go-and no one is holding the door for them.


----------



## seenellie81

UFyellowfin said:


> Well never once did i say wheelchairs in the mainstream lines were an issue. I think Disney could be setting themselves up for a lawsuit should someone in the line get ran over by an ECV in one of them.  Make no mistake had my kids been with me the lady at Maelstrom probably would have hit one of them as careless as she was.  And she thought it was funny, that was what made me the most irritated.





UFyellowfin said:


> 1:  I understand this.... but this is an opinion poll if i am not mistaken.  I don't like the scooters in the line, it's dangerous , period.  Wheelchair I have no issue with but this lady was out of control and had she ran one of my kids over (which could have very well happened if they had been there) "crap" would have hit the fan.



I apologize you are right you didnt say wheelchairs you said scooters.  Sorry in my eyes they are both the same as in they are both mobility devices with wheels that one sits on. Although they do make standing scooters now for those who are in need of that.  Just dont see them around as much.  

Ok to keep this thread on topic with rants here i go..... i do not like it when people assume that they know what type of issues an individual that uses a scooter or wheelchair goes through.  I also dislike when someone bases an opinion or openly rejects a system such as the DAS or the accessible entrance without having been in the persons shoes that is using it in a way that best fits their own individual situation within the terms set forth by disney. People who are using the system have to do as disney has set forth and designed their system around to make the attractions accessible.  To make personal assumptions about why someone is in need of a scooter or to make comments about a persons age and need for a scooter or assuming that  unhealthy life choices are what puts a specific person into a wheelchair or scooter are unkind and hurtful.  Again we are not in the shoes of that person, to pass judgement is just mean!! So much for the happiest place on earth, right?  Why cant people just be nice?


----------



## JLKennedy

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong....

Isn't it true that it is:
 1. Illegal for Disney Guest Relations to ask what your disability is; thus when I or anyone (for that matter) asks for a GAC it will be given and there is no proof needed?

I think the pp's issue is this (and again, correct me if I'm wrong).....hypothetically guest with a GAC has already scheduled their hypothetical FP+ from home (the 3 they're alloted).....while waiting for those FP+ times to mature (so to speak), they take their GAC and get it "stamped" for a return time.....thus.....abusing the system still.

What will end up happening is the same as before, people will end up purchasing a "service dog" vest off of amazon/ebay, slapping it on their peek-a-poo and getting a pass and double dip....IMO


----------



## UFyellowfin

JLKennedy said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong....
> 
> Isn't it true that it is:
> 1. Illegal for Disney Guest Relations to ask what your disability is; thus when I or anyone (for that matter) asks for a GAC it will be given and there is no proof needed?
> 
> I think the pp's issue is this (and again, correct me if I'm wrong).....hypothetically guest with a GAC has already scheduled their hypothetical FP+ from home (the 3 they're alloted).....while waiting for those FP+ times to mature (so to speak), they take their GAC and get it "stamped" for a return time.....thus.....abusing the system still.
> 
> What will end up happening is the same as before, people will end up purchasing a "service dog" vest off of amazon/ebay, slapping it on their peek-a-poo and getting a pass and double dip....IMO



That's exactly what I was attempting to say.  They should have a waiting area for people with disabilities ("those people" sorry i didnt feel like tying it out in previous post, i meant zero disrespect by it).  I dont understand what would be "wrong" or "degrading" about that.  If the wait is 30 minutes then have them wait for 30 minutes or move into a wheelchair and wait in line with the rest of their party.


----------



## maxiesmom

UFyellowfin said:


> That's exactly what I was attempting to say.  They should have a waiting area for people with disabilities ("those people" sorry i didnt feel like tying it out in previous post, i meant zero disrespect by it).  I dont understand what would be "wrong" or "degrading" about that.  If the wait is 30 minutes then have them wait for 30 minutes or move into a wheelchair and wait in line with the rest of their party.



Any time you take a group of people, be it people with disabilities or people of a different ethnicity, and try to segregate them because of that difference, it comes off as "keep those people away from me so they don't bother me".  No matter how it is meant.

Anyway as Disney is now allowing everyone to pull more than 3 FP+ a day, the complaint that people with GAC somehow get more is moot.


----------



## JessseJ

20yBWDW said:


> The funny thing is that my DH and I had some tension because he felt it was Disney World, people expect kids, and they expect kids to be excited, so they will be understanding of the unpredictable behaviors. I wanted to believe him, and tried to tell myself that, but reading this thread has made me realize he was completely wrong.





plutoloversmom said:


> I hope that you really don't believe all of these rants!  When a post is labelled as rant alert it means that the people posting on it are all thinking in the negatives.  When I am in Disney World and I see little kids twirling and dancing while waiting for a parade it makes me smile. It helps me get the feeling of being a little kid again and experiencing the magic as if it was my first trip.  I always look at the little ones (mine and others) and it whisks me back in time.  Don't ever feel that your little ones shouldn't be little.  These years are precious and go by so fast.  Treasure the excitement and the spontaneity that the have.   I'm sorry that some people made you feel this way.



Plutoloversmom, I agree with you! I think most people who are at WDW, just enjoy it--the atmosphere and the kids (big and small!) are what make the magic.

20yBWDW, let your kids be kids and just enjoy the magic!


----------



## ronandannette

maxiesmom said:


> *Any time you take a group of people, be it people with disabilities or people of a different ethnicity, and try to segregate them because of that difference, it comes off as "keep those people away from me so they don't bother me".  No matter how it is meant.
> *
> Anyway as Disney is now allowing everyone to pull more than 3 FP+ a day, the complaint that people with GAC somehow get more is moot.



Ridiculous, especially when the discussion is about a separate access area that is designed specifically for the benefit and convenience of the mobility-impaired people. And throwing ethnicity in out of the blue for good measure?? Waaaay off base from what that PP was trying to express.  I guess that's why a thread on bad manners goes on forever - some people can find offence in anything.


----------



## AJ1983

dawnmichele said:


> Don't talk on the rides!
> 
> I don't mean don't speak a word, but the time for idle chit chat is not when you've finally gotten on the ride. I hate it when I've finally gotten on a ride I've been waiting who knows how long for (both in the possibly long line and for months while I was at home), and the people in the next row or car are chatting so loudly I can't hear the ride.
> 
> Seriously, no ride is more than just a few minutes long. Wait til the it's come to a full and complete stop before you discuss what you'll have for lunch (or etc).



THIS! We had a Russian couple next to us on POTC and they weren't even looking at the ride, just chatting and laughing amongst themselves. It was my DFi's first time so that was a bit disappointing. Then on Splash a couple of 20 something girls screamed the ENTIRE time. Luckily it wasn't our only trip on Splash so we could actually hear the songs/story the second time around


----------



## dawnmichele

AJ1983 said:


> THIS! We had a Russian couple next to us on POTC and they weren't even looking at the ride, just chatting and laughing amongst themselves. It was my DFi's first time so that was a bit disappointing. Then on Splash a couple of 20 something girls screamed the ENTIRE time. Luckily it wasn't our only trip on Splash so we could actually hear the songs/story the second time around



Thank you. I just so don't get it. Why wait in a boring line for 20 minutes (plus or minus) just to sit in a car and ignore everything around you? And I guess if that's what you want to do it's your business, but sheesh, don't chatter on and ruin it for everyone else. It makes me all GRRRRy.


----------



## maxiesmom

ronandannette said:


> Ridiculous, especially when the discussion is about a separate access area that is designed specifically for the benefit and convenience of the mobility-impaired people. And throwing ethnicity in out of the blue for good measure?? Waaaay off base from what that PP was trying to express.  I guess that's why a thread on bad manners goes on forever - some people can find offence in anything.



The way it was worded, it wasn't for the benefit of the mobility-impaired.  It was for the benefit of others.  I don't know why they would need a separate waiting are for people with disabilities to begin with.  The vast majority lines are main-streamed, so there is no need for a separate area for their convenience.  Most people in scooters don't race through them running people over, any more than most able bodied guests don't run around pushing people down.


----------



## JLKennedy

maxiesmom said:


> The way it was worded, it wasn't for the benefit of the mobility-impaired.  It was for the benefit of others.  I don't know why they would need a separate waiting are for people with disabilities to begin with.  The vast majority lines are main-streamed, so there is no need for a separate area for their convenience.  Most people in scooters don't race through them running people over, any more than most able bodied guests don't run around pushing people down.



No no no Maxiesmom...we've got an able-bodied stroller commando looking for ankles to sever.....

That being said (tongue-in-cheek) - I see both sides, since I like to play devils advocate most times....I've seen able bodied people steam-roll through parks with a child in tow knocking over slower people just as frequently as I've seen scooter people plow through people because they've never used a scooter before.

Maybe they (Disney) should just make days for each group of people, if you'r of the stroller commando group you go on Sunday, if you're of the 32oz unsweetened iced tea group, you go on Monday, if you're of the leashed kid group you go on Tuesday or we can just all deal with the realization that we live in a very diverse world and the world doesn't revolve around us, we evolve in it.


----------



## mommyofsamson

JLKennedy said:


> No no no Maxiesmom...we've got an able-bodied stroller commando looking for ankles to sever.....
> 
> That being said (tongue-in-cheek) - I see both sides, since I like to play devils advocate most times....I've seen able bodied people steam-roll through parks with a child in tow knocking over slower people just as frequently as I've seen scooter people plow through people because they've never used a scooter before.
> 
> Maybe they (Disney) should just make days for each group of people, if you'r of the stroller commando group you go on Sunday, if you're of the 32oz unsweetened iced tea group, you go on Monday, if you're of the leashed kid group you go on Tuesday or we can just all deal with the realization that we live in a very diverse world and the world doesn't revolve around us, we evolve in it.



But Tuesdays are my son's worst days. How about Mondays? 

I think we all need to learn to deal with idiots. They are all around us. No matter where we go.


----------



## 20yBWDW

JessseJ said:


> Plutoloversmom, I agree with you! I think most people who are at WDW, just enjoy it--the atmosphere and the kids (big and small!) are what make the magic.
> 
> 20yBWDW, let your kids be kids and just enjoy the magic!



Thanks to both of you! There are times when I feel like parenting decisions are no-win in the court of public opinion. You've reminded me to stop worrying about it, because there are people who are too involved in enjoying their own vacation to be critiquing other people's parenting, and that I should do the same.


----------



## Talking Hands

UFyellowfin said:


> Well never once did i say wheelchairs in the mainstream lines were an issue. I think Disney could be setting themselves up for a lawsuit should someone in the line get ran over by an ECV in one of them. Make no mistake had my kids been with me the lady at Maelstrom probably would have hit one of them as careless as she was. And she thought it was funny, that was what made me the most irritated.
> 
> Yes i think a separate waiting are would be the best option for a number of reasons from practical to petty if you will.
> 
> 1. It is safer for everyone involved.
> 2. Many people complain that CM's are not stopping the moving walkways for wheelchairs and I would agree that they may have been told during busy times try not to stop the ride. If they were to group people with DAS in an area and have a running clock where every 10 minutes (or on an as needed basis) or so they let those people on.
> 3. Personally I don't like the fact that because you have a DAS card you can essentially get an "old style FP" ticket then go ride something you have set up on FP+ perhaps grab a quick bite then head back to your ride that has the DAS que and then repeat throughout the day. Unless you paid extra for that DAS i see it as an added benefit that not all can participate in.
> 
> And yes, originally I did post that they should get a ticket and wait to ride like the rest of us, but I don't like the fact that the card gives them the right to go and take in the rest of the park until their time comes up, while others have to wait in a 40-50 minute line and don't have the same option. I guess a middle ground would be (and again maybe Disney already does this, i don't know) but if you use the DAS it is only good for the person and one guest not a the entire crew.
> 
> To the person that wrote back saying I was in the wrong on the monorail, actually I wasn't. I don't have to wake a sleeping baby so that Mr. "ImOldYouBetterRespectME" can have his whole family in the same car as he. The CM spoke up and told him there was room for him in the handicapped car and plenty of room for others in his group in other cars.



I use a power wheelchair and have other disabilities that make
  DAS use necessary.  If I could I would much prefer going through the standby line if I do not use FP+.  Because I do use DAS I am not in line with you and don't have to worry about your child hitting my controller and causing my wheelchair to run over someone's feet,  I do not startle when someone bumps me because I don't hear them come up behind me, I don't get hit in the face when someone turns and their backpack comes into my space. 
 I can only have one DAS time at a time.  I have to go to the ride, get the time from the CM and then come back to ride.  Then I have to repeat for the next ride I want to go on.  And often I wait longer than the standby line because no matter how long the FP+ line is I have to go through that as well.  So it is Standby wait minus 10 minutes plus the time to go through the FP+ line.  Equal access, not really but it is how it is being dealt with.  
 You will see me occasionally arrive at a line, speak with the CM and be ushered into the line w/o DAS or FP+.  It is when the show is interpreted for the deaf and hard of hearing.  The show is interpreted at that 1 show on the scheduled day so the interpreting is considered our FP.  We are still asked to arrive at least 20 minutes prior to the show time.  
 As to the monorail, as long as there was space in a handicapped car for the man then you should not have to fold up your stroller.  I don't always get to ride with my entire group on the monorail but always have 1 member with me. No big deal unless I have my husband and grandkids with me and then we wait until we can all be together as they are too young to go on their own.


----------



## DisDream09

Just WOW!!!


----------



## wubs37

unfortunately everyone thinks they are more important than anyone else .
Why don't you all stay home when I go  LOl


----------



## kaytieeldr

UFyellowfin said:


> 1:  I understand this.... but this is an opinion poll if i am not mistaken.


No poll, it's a discussion.





UFyellowfin said:


> I don't like the scooters in the line, it's dangerous , period.  Wheelchair I have no issue with but this lady was out of control and had she ran one of my kids over (which could have very well happened if they had been there) "crap" would have hit the fan.


So, first you're assuming one person's inability to navigate one turn extrapolates to all ECV users never being able to properly operate any ECV anywhere under any conditions. Then you're fabricating an incident which couldn't possibly have occurred becaue _your children weren't there! _



UFyellowfin said:


> I also don't like the other alternative I see at some places where people in wheelchairs and so forth get to go a special way and bypass the line altogether and hop right on.  Easy fix too this problem is if you can't get out of your scooter or wheelchair, take a number from a CM and if the wait is 30 minutes when you arrive at a ride, then you may take your scooter through an optional way to the front of the line but you will wait the 30 min.
> 2: So then there is special treatment for people in wheelchairs or with scooters.  If they are given a pass and told to come back at a certain point to ride that is like a fastpass.  Now if I am not mistaken I only get three fastpasses per day, yet what you are saying is that wheelchair bound or scooter bound people technically get an unlimited supply. Im sure they get their 3 FP+ and then they are getting what is essentially the old fastpass.  It irks me because I paid the same amount of money they did to the parks.


So, first you think giving mobility-impaired guests a number (time) to come is the perfect solution to letting us wait in line with everyone else - then when you find out this is exactly what WDW does, it's unfair? 




UFyellowfin said:


> 3: And I would agree it is not easy to tour the park in a wheelchair however it is extremely easy to do so in a scooter, I've done it at Universal for my daughters bday party 2 weeks after ACL/MCL reconstruction. And i didnt ride any rides or use my "disability" in any lines for others to ride.



If you didn't ride any rides, you can't compare your experience to anyone using an ECV who *does* ride the rides.



UFyellowfin said:


> 4: *Please don't think I am heartless.*  I have no quarrel letting a child with a disablility and their family go all the way to the front if thats what they want.  I have an issue with people , and trust me I could point out plenty at any given time in any park that are not what I would consider medically needed, or wheelchair bound.  Just because you are fat or have not taken care of yourself by smoking so much you cant walk more than 50 feet without resting does not make you any more special than those of us holding onto that 25 pound baby in a 30-45 minute line.



Only seriously ill Wish Trip children (and their parties) go to the front of the line. It's sad you don't have any compassion for adults to whom you mistakenly consider yourself superior.


----------



## kermiebudge

kP72 said:


> Don't allow your children chase and kick the ducks.  That's just in poor taste.



This drives me nuts!!!  And it's made worse when the parents are just sitting back and watching their kids do it.


----------



## SugarQuill

I was just reminded of one the other day.

People who eat.... "Expressively" in line.

No, I'm not talking about your fruit snacks, granola bar, popcorn eating people. I'm talking about the full Turkey Leg open mouth chewing in your ear kinds.

It happened at least twice the last time I was at WDW. Cuddling and chewing? No thank you.

(I should mention that both times this did happen they were grown adults. It was bad.) 

Please eat before you enter the line and refrain from gesturing back at the CM who finally sees it and asks you to wait until you're done.


----------



## Adventure1

EsmeCullen said:


> Please don't force your terrified child to ride rides like Tower of Terror. I witnessed this when I went to Disneyland last March. The girl was maybe 9 or 10 and was bawling her eyes out in the line and making a scene. Her dad was basically telling her to suck it up. They were directly behind us. If the poor kid isn't ready, don't ride it or do the rider swap. Forcing them only leads to panic which can traumatize the child and disturb the other guests.



Haha!  My son and I were talked into this one by DH and Grandpa.  Everything was going ok until the doors shut and we fell into a free fall.  I had no idea how the ride operated!  Then I thought the ride was over but nope! We had to endure it at least 5 more times.  My son was screaming for his grandma and I was crying for my mom (he knows I'm weak) it was awful, awful, awful!  

Don't try to make others do this if you know they prefer The People Mover and Carousel of Progress.


----------



## DisneyPride072308

What bothers me is PDA in the parks. 
My gf and I were yelled at by a parent when I just kissed my partners cheek during Wishes. He said he didn't want his kids to see that as an example and stormed off all angry. It was frustrating because I see a lot of young, opposite sex couples making out all the time (once right in front of us in the line for Splash Mountain! ) and, to me, that full on making out, regardless of orientation, is inappropriate in a family park. 
I would rather NOT see two folks going at it when that would be better suited for their bedrooms -_-. What's even more frustrating is that nobody seems to say anything about that to those folks! I would, but tend to want to avoid confrontation. 
End rant. lol


----------



## mlynn

We just came back Saturday.  The one thing that really made me mad!!!  2 elderly men were in front of us coming off the  Ferry on their motorized wheelchairs.  A women and child cut them off to get out of the gate 1st.  But then the women didn't even hold the gate for them she just swing closed right in front of them. I ran up and held the gate for them.   It only takes a min to be nice.


----------



## CAS239

Couple things that are annoying..

When family members stick there kids on their shoulders during parade or fireworks (makes no sense for fireworks) and completely block the view from those around them. Understand you want them to be able to see everything. But arrive a little early or get to a special spot where you know you'll have a great view. No need to block the view for multiple people behind you.

Families that walk in a single horizontal line and block the walkways. Perfectly fine to walk side by side or be talking to each other..but there's no need to be walking slow 5+ wide and blocking the people from getting around you

At the end of the night (mainly Magic Kingdom) when everyone is trying to get home and the shuttles to the parking lot are packed. What's annoying is those people who don't stay in their line and try to jump in another row to get on board. By either not wanting to wait for the next one, or not realizing they have a family of 11 and the seat only holds 5. Pretty annoying about to get on, then you see people cutting over trying to get in your row. Almost saw a fight break out over this recently.


----------



## mommyofsamson

DisneyPride072308 said:


> What bothers me is PDA in the parks.
> My gf and I were yelled at by a parent when I just kissed my partners cheek during Wishes. He said he didn't want his kids to see that as an example and stormed off all angry. It was frustrating because I see a lot of young, opposite sex couples making out all the time (once right in front of us in the line for Splash Mountain! ) and, to me, that full on making out, regardless of orientation, is inappropriate in a family park.
> I would rather NOT see two folks going at it when that would be better suited for their bedrooms -_-. What's even more frustrating is that nobody seems to say anything about that to those folks! I would, but tend to want to avoid confrontation.
> End rant. lol



I totally agree! I don't care who you are, I don't want to see stuff that makes babies! I think the most I have done with my bf is kiss him but that's it. PDA makes me feel awkward, no matter who you are. (BTW, I don't you were setting a bad example. We care about all people in the world equally.)


----------



## BounceWalker

alicat8 said:


> Why oh whyyyyyyy do people think they will get to the front of a line faster if they are hot-breathing down my neck? I get that there are going to be crowds, but there is no reason why in a line queue you can't leave a few inches between you and the people in front of you.  When I take a step, you can take a breath, THEN take a step.
> 
> The others are definitely annoying, but I can deal.  The line cuddlers put me over the edge.



Sorry to pull this post all the way from page 2, but I'm just now reading this thread and will have to stop as it is raising my blood pressure!  

That said, THIS!  I appreciate everyones' input so far, but I emphatically relate to these statements.  "Line cuddlers" made me giggle.  So many people let their kids do it, too.  Look, kid -- those bars in the queue are not for your climbing pleasure, and they CERTAINLY aren't so you can gently weasel past me.  Get BACK...get OFF the bars, and get OFF my butt!   DH and I get so tired of these people in the parks that we adopt a stance where we either turn sideways and put our hands on our hips so that our elbows poke the cuddlers in the chest or stomach as they try to encroach upon our space...or DH tells me to "go ahead of him" and he holds both rails, sometimes hunching over a bit so his butt sticks out and the only way people could get close would be VERY awkward.  So far it's worked every time.  Still, I wish we didn't have to resort to these techniques.


----------



## piccolopat

maxiesmom said:


> I can see where you are coming from.  But keep in mind it is safer for everyone if the scooters load first.  It gives them more room to maneuver, and less toes for them to run over.  Plus there are those sections that state that if a scooter boards the people in those seats must move.  Easier to avoid having to shuffle people around by loading the scooters first too.
> 
> The fair way for Disney to handle this is for the family to wait in the same line as everyone else but be allowed to board the scooter only first when their group is due to board. The rest would get on in order so they don't take seats before others waiting longer.


----------



## Talking Hands

UFyellowfin said:


> That's exactly what I was attempting to say. They should have a waiting area for people with disabilities ("those people" sorry i didnt feel like tying it out in previous post, i meant zero disrespect by it). I dont understand what would be "wrong" or "degrading" about that. If the wait is 30 minutes then have them wait for 30 minutes or move into a wheelchair and wait in line with the rest of their party.


Because people with a disability are not cattle to be herded into a holding area to wait for their group to get through the line.


----------



## Talking Hands

piccolopat said:


> maxiesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see where you are coming from. But keep in mind it is safer for everyone if the scooters load first. It gives them more room to maneuver, and less toes for them to run over. Plus there are those sections that state that if a scooter boards the people in those seats must move. Easier to avoid having to shuffle people around by loading the scooters first too.
> 
> The fair way for Disney to handle this is for the family to wait in the same line as everyone else but be allowed to board the scooter only first when their group is due to board. The rest would get on in order so they don't take seats before others waiting longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not fair for a person in a wheelchair to have to wait alone while their family go through the line and then get on.
> 1. Why should we have to separate from our family.
> 2. You have the issue of guests refusing to give up the seats in the area where the tie downs are located.
> 3. Safer to maneuver without peoples feet in the way.  This is why they do not board wheelchairs after the have started regular boarding.
> 
> There is a limit of the guest in the wheelchair plus 5.  That does need to be enforced.  If we had our entire family with us we would need to separate because it would be a total of 8.  Then we would meet up at the park.
Click to expand...


----------



## maxiesmom

I just want to clarify Talking Hands that the second part of the post you quoted was not my comment.  And not one I agree with.


----------



## Epcotfan64

1.  Kid spitting Cheerios onto the floor at the Indiana Jones show in DHS.  Parents' attention is directed elsewhere.
2.  Kid terrorizing ducks with stroller in World Showcase in Epcot--mom and dad observe, say nothing.
3.  Kid kicking walls of Fast Pass line in Soarin'.  Mom observes, then continues to talk to husband.
4.  Kids pulls down chain in Soarin' line.  Father reconnects it and says nothing.  Same kid pulls down the chain again.
5.  Mom buckles kid into Soarin', then promptly pulls out her smartphone and fiddles with it during the entire ride.
6.  Guest blows his nose into sink in men's room in Frontierland, then walks out.


----------



## Kiki La Reu

Oh boy...I know lots of complaints about the ankle ramming stroller parents...and I have never done that (on purpose) however if you don't have kids you may not realize that strollers can be HEAVY...very heavy and if you put two toddlers in a double imagine how difficult that may be to stop on a dime if you decide to cut in front of one and then STOP...YIKES!  My kids are all too big for strollers now, but one thing I found so completely horrifying is that some people are so put off by the idea of strollers that they completely disregard that a little human being is in it!  I've had SEVERAL teenagers and young adults STEP OVER MY STROLLER WITH MY CHILD IN IT   One teenage boy while stepping over my child, stumbled, kicking my infant in the head while nearly knocking the stroller sideways, nearly tipping him over! Didn't even apologize, he actually laughed and ran off.  I understand being ticked off by getting rammed in the ankles by one, but not all parents do that intentionally...keep in mind that a baby is in the stroller and it's probably heavy and difficult to maneuver sometimes and be patient...best to walk around and away from a stroller rather than dart in front of one...


----------



## Annadesu

I had a woman (in her 50s), attempt to pass my husband and I atleast... 5 times while waiting in line. Everytime we left a small gap between us, she attempted to rush forward, and get further ahead with her family. I saw her mentally calculating if she had enough time/space to shove past us, at several points. I ended up putting my arms across the line, like a human barrier. When I started doing this, she started talking smack about me in Spanish ( assuming I didn't understand her  )

There was also a kid hanging on the bars in line... I normally don't care, but the bars were not solid. They were swaying everywhere, and not really safe. Not to mention, the metal scraping noise was really annoying.

I also saw a guy flipping out at a CM because he was 2 hours late for his fastpass time (this was before fastpass+)

And finally, I saw a kid grab a little lizard in epcot (a wild one, I assume), and baseball pitch it into the water. The parents laughed.


----------



## quigs3

Kiki La Reu said:


> I've had SEVERAL teenagers and young adults STEP OVER MY STROLLER WITH MY CHILD IN IT   One teenage boy while stepping over my child, stumbled, kicking my infant in the head while nearly knocking the stroller sideways, nearly tipping him over! Didn't even apologize, he actually laughed and ran off. .



That's assault!!! How did you refrain yourself from chasing after him and tearing him a new one?


----------



## delilah

quigs3 said:


> That's assault!!! How did you refrain yourself from chasing after him and tearing him a new one?


Since we are talking about ill behaved children, and parents doing nothing, here goes.  Last spring break, I was walking on the path between Asia heading toward Africa. A young lady, about 10, judging from her height, approached doing a spinning backward run in front of her parents, and lands on my foot, breaking my first two toes, on the first day of our trip.  Ouch.  She and her family continue their journey, without apology or acknowledgement, and certainly not asking their daughter to turn around and watch where she is spinning and jumping.


----------



## Kiki La Reu

quigs3 said:


> That's assault!!! How did you refrain yourself from chasing after him and tearing him a new one?



Believe me I wanted to and I did have to restrain my husband briefly...the fact is, he was a teen, if my husband tore into him we'd have a lawsuit and probably been thrown out of the park.  

I myself was tending to my child.  He was ok, just shaken up.  He was sleeping then all of the sudden he was being tripped over...yikes. When something like that happens as a mom the first reaction is to check on the baby...he was long gone by the time I assessed my son... My daughter was toddling around too so we had our hands full.  The point is I cannot tell you how many times people step over strollers I've actually pushed people away and said 'Do NOT step over my child!' After that happened.


----------



## BounceWalker

Kiki La Reu said:


> One teenage boy while stepping over my child, stumbled, kicking my infant in the head while nearly knocking the stroller sideways, nearly tipping him over! Didn't even apologize, he actually laughed and ran off.



While my story is nowhere near as heinous as this, the "teenage boy" element reminded me of something that happened to me at EPCOT's Food & Wine Festival last year.  DH and I were exiting the line with an "Adult" Dole Whip and I was at one of those utensil dispensers grabbing us a couple of spoons.  Out of nowhere comes this boy of about 12 or 13 and he YELLS at me "Hey!  GIMME A SPOON!"  I was stunned, and said "What did you just say to me?"  In the same manner he shouts "GIMME A SPOON!"  So I said "Sure, but you have to say please."  In a sing-song voice he says "It's my birthday.  I don't HAVE to say please!!!"  Now, I realize I may catch some heat from some of you for this next part, but I just couldn't help myself -- to this very entitled young man I replied "Get your own f$@king spoon" and walked away.


----------



## awalker1015

BounceWalker said:


> While my story is nowhere near as heinous as this, the "teenage boy" element reminded me of something that happened to me at EPCOT's Food & Wine Festival last year.  DH and I were exiting the line with an "Adult" Dole Whip and I was at one of those utensil dispensers grabbing us a couple of spoons.  Out of nowhere comes this boy of about 12 or 13 and he YELLS at me "Hey!  GIMME A SPOON!"  I was stunned, and said "What did you just say to me?"  In the same manner he shouts "GIMME A SPOON!"  So I said "Sure, but you have to say please."  In a sing-song voice he says "It's my birthday.  I don't HAVE to say please!!!"  Now, I realize I may catch some heat from some of you for this next part, but I just couldn't help myself -- to this very entitled young man I replied "Get your own f$@king spoon" and walked away.



No judgment here- love it!!!  Who is raising these rude and vulgar kids???


----------



## TJLG

BounceWalker said:


> While my story is nowhere near as heinous as this, the "teenage boy" element reminded me of something that happened to me at EPCOT's Food & Wine Festival last year.  DH and I were exiting the line with an "Adult" Dole Whip and I was at one of those utensil dispensers grabbing us a couple of spoons.  Out of nowhere comes this boy of about 12 or 13 and he YELLS at me "Hey!  GIMME A SPOON!"  I was stunned, and said "What did you just say to me?"  In the same manner he shouts "GIMME A SPOON!"  So I said "Sure, but you have to say please."  In a sing-song voice he says "It's my birthday.  I don't HAVE to say please!!!"  Now, I realize I may catch some heat from some of you for this next part, but I just couldn't help myself -- to this very entitled young man I replied "Get your own f$@king spoon" and walked away.



You should have picked up a spoon, licked it and then  handed it to him with a big smile and said here you go Sugar. Like a true southern bell.


----------



## SugarQuill

TJLG said:


> You should have picked up a spoon, licked it and then  handed it to him with a big smile and said here you go Sugar. Like a true southern bell.



Don't forget to say "Bless your pointy little head."


----------



## Viva Las Disney

Epcotfan64 said:


> Kids pulls down chain in Soarin' line.  Father reconnects it and says nothing.  Same kid pulls down the chain again.



I'm pretty easy going in the parks and can ignore just about anything but the clanging of the chains in the lines drives me crazy, it's like nails on a chalkboard and makes me tense.  I love listening to the atmosphere in the parks but I've started bringing ear bud headphones just for those occasions when I'm stuck next to a bunch of kids playing with the chains.  

I don't even blame the kids, they are bored from standing in line and Disney provided something that is a noise maker, they can twirl, they can spin, they can wrap around poles, and they can hook/unhook/hook/unhook through the entire line.  To adults they are a queue device but to a kid the chains are just a toy intentionally put there to keep them busy.


----------



## Partyof8

TJLG said:


> You should have picked up a spoon, licked it and then  handed it to him with a big smile and said here you go Sugar. Like a true southern bell.



Love this!


----------



## Kiki La Reu

awalker1015 said:


> No judgment here- love it!!!  Who is raising these rude and vulgar kids???



Oh honey, I'm probably gonna need to duck and cover after this comment, but my guess is the people who gave the army of nannies off for their vacation...


----------



## ssphillips

Epcotfan64 said:


> 1.  Kid spitting Cheerios onto the floor at the Indiana Jones show in DHS.  Parents' attention is directed elsewhere. 2.  Kid terrorizing ducks with stroller in World Showcase in Epcot--mom and dad observe, say nothing. 3.  Kid kicking walls of Fast Pass line in Soarin'.  Mom observes, then continues to talk to husband. 4.  Kids pulls down chain in Soarin' line.  Father reconnects it and says nothing.  Same kid pulls down the chain again. 5.  Mom buckles kid into Soarin', then promptly pulls out her smartphone and fiddles with it during the entire ride. 6.  Guest blows his nose into sink in men's room in Frontierland, then walks out.



Not a Disney rant, but I teach school, and see lots of kids who seem to have a sense of "entitlement."


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

Epcotfan64 said:


> 1.  Kid spitting Cheerios onto the floor at the Indiana Jones show in DHS.  Parents' attention is directed elsewhere. 2.  Kid terrorizing ducks with stroller in World Showcase in Epcot--mom and dad observe, say nothing. 3.  Kid kicking walls of Fast Pass line in Soarin'.  Mom observes, then continues to talk to husband. 4.  Kids pulls down chain in Soarin' line.  Father reconnects it and says nothing.  Same kid pulls down the chain again. 5.  Mom buckles kid into Soarin', then promptly pulls out her smartphone and fiddles with it during the entire ride. 6.  Guest blows his nose into sink in men's room in Frontierland, then walks out.



I was in a moving line for Finding Nemo one time while the grown woman in front of me was eating something kind of messy. It was something like nachos with cheese and lettuce and sour cream. She then dropped it on the ground and kept walking. She intentionally dropped this gooey awful mess for hundreds of people to walk around, and appeared to never give another thought to her careless action. I may be showing my age, but back in my day someone who did something that rude and obnoxious at least took some pleasure in being rude and obnoxious.


----------



## maxiesmom

One trip we were waiting at the Poly for our ADR time.  I was hanging out downstairs by the soon to be gone fountain and there was the little brat who was ripping the plants out and then tossing them into the water.  I looked around for an adult, and when I didn't see one, I said something like" What are you Doing" to him.    He stopped.

Another time waiting for an ADR at the Crystal Palace another brat was throwing his ball into the flower beds and then climbing in after it.  Repeatedly.  With his parents standing right there, watching him.


----------



## BounceWalker

TJLG said:


> You should have picked up a spoon, licked it and then  handed it to him with a big smile and said here you go Sugar. Like a true southern bell.



Ooooooh you are RIGHT!  That would have been a much better (and classier) way to handle the situation.    I was just so taken aback at his demanding and completely unapologetic attitude that my military mouth instantly took over and...well...he got what he got...bless his heart.


----------



## MPB82

Mickey'sApprentice said:


> I was in a moving line for Finding Nemo one time while the grown woman in front of me was eating something kind of messy. It was something like nachos with cheese and lettuce and sour cream. She then dropped it on the ground and kept walking. She intentionally dropped this gooey awful mess for hundreds of people to walk around, and appeared to never give another thought to her careless action. I may be showing my age, but back in my day someone who did something that rude and obnoxious at least took some pleasure in being rude and obnoxious.



You should have done something.


And to everyone here who has had an overt lack of respect done to you (the spoon kid) or seen someone just act like a complete ******, you should do something. Publicy embarrass them with a smile so that everyone knows how much of an *** they are, or a slob, or just with a lack of respect for someone older and/or younger.

I always, ALWAYS will go up to a parent of a child and try to embarrass the child infront of their parents, most of the times the parents are embarrassed and apologize to me and then you hear under their breath "OMG HOW COULD YOU...I WILL..."  and if they don't I make it a point to then "pass it forward" and contact someone who works there and embarrass the entire family.

If someone dropped their nachos on the floor I would politely tap them on the shoulder and say "excuse me, you dropped your refuse on the floor can you please put it in a garbage so nobody steps on it or no animals gather and eat it?" and if he or she refused I would get out of line (leaving my fiancé there to keep the space) and get someone from Disney to come over and then say loudly "excuse me, that man (or woman) in green just dropped their garbage here instead of putting it in the trash, can you have someone come to clean it up so nobody steps in it?"  

Public shaming is the only way people learn


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

MPB82 said:


> You should have done something.
> 
> 
> And to everyone here who has had an overt lack of respect done to you (the spoon kid) or seen someone just act like a complete ******, you should do something. Publicy embarrass them with a smile so that everyone knows how much of an *** they are, or a slob, or just with a lack of respect for someone older and/or younger.
> 
> I always, ALWAYS will go up to a parent of a child and try to embarrass the child infront of their parents, most of the times the parents are embarrassed and apologize to me and then you hear under their breath "OMG HOW COULD YOU...I WILL..."  and if they don't I make it a point to then "pass it forward" and contact someone who works there and embarrass the entire family.
> 
> If someone dropped their nachos on the floor I would politely tap them on the shoulder and say "excuse me, you dropped your refuse on the floor can you please put it in a garbage so nobody steps on it or no animals gather and eat it?" and if he or she refused I would get out of line (leaving my fiancé there to keep the space) and get someone from Disney to come over and then say loudly "excuse me, that man (or woman) in green just dropped their garbage here instead of putting it in the trash, can you have someone come to clean it up so nobody steps in it?"
> 
> Public shaming is the only way people learn



I LOUDLY told the next cast member I saw that, THAT WOMAN RIGHT THERE threw her nasty dish on the ground right back there. It's a mess and will have to be cleaned up immediately.


----------



## sydsdad

tjlg said:


> you should have picked up a spoon, licked it and then  handed it to him with a big smile and said here you go sugar. Like a true southern bell.



absolutely perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel0205

Recently, we were watching the "movie under the stars" at POFQ.  All during the movie, a handful of children were shrieking, running around, and torturing a frog.  Ironically, the movie being shown was "Princess and the Frog."  My DD8 said, "Momma, they're killing the frog!  Do something!"  I hopped up, walked over, snatched the frog up, put it into the bushes, and nicely asked the children to stop so the frog could rest.  Not ten minutes later, they had returned to their disruptive, pseudo-sadistic game.  I got back up, snatched the frog up AGAIN, and said in my very best teacher voice, "Go find your ADULTS and SIT with them!"  I got dirty looks the rest of the movie, but afterwards another parent thanked me.  Can't turn off the teacher, even on vacation.


----------



## piccolopat

I can't stand the total lack of respect that some people have for others.  Why go sit down for the movie in France and talk loudly (did you never learn how to whisper?) about something unrelated?  As annoyed as I would be if the talking was just commentary on the movie, most of the time it is not and it ruins the atmosphere.  I really don't want to hear about your (fill in the blank).  I certainly don't want to deal with your out of control kids because you are too lazy to parent them.  If people simply showed respect for others, almost none of the rants here would be an issue.


----------



## SKTiger

We're on our way home now and this was one trip where I really noticed people having no concern for others. 

On the Great Movie Ride, two guys behind us discussed Game of Thrones the entire ride and when they got to the big Joffrey episode a couple of weeks ago I finally whipped around and informed them not everyone had seen that episode and to kindly stop talking.

The big one though was that we had to detour to the emergency room after being attacked by a woman manically driving a stroller who knocked me over. I'm now rocking a pink cast covered in Mickey stickers thanks to her really wanting to get to Toy Story Mania.


----------



## rcklein5269

Ok here is when I feel old but I was so disappointed at Epcot last October.  The amazing amount of people so extremely intoxicated at the food and wine event was shocking.  Didn't get there until later in the day and tried to go visit some of the countries but it was pointless. Sloppy drunks everywhere!!!! Fall down loud annoying wayyyy over served drunks.  I will go in October again but will never be anywhere near the countries after midday.  And let me say I have no problem with people drinking I drink often socially and sometime in excess but come on. I did have my kids (14 and 2) and of course played a role but still that was the first time I had been to something like that and was very disappointed.


----------



## piccolopat

It's really amazing that Disney continues to serve visibly inebriated guests more alcohol.  There are serious liability issues fof them if someone leaves the park after drinking all day and night, and then drives.  We love the F&W festival as long we avoid the weekends when most of the out of control drinking seems to occur.


----------



## maxiesmom

piccolopat said:


> It's really amazing that Disney continues to serve visibly inebriated guests more alcohol.  There are serious liability issues fof them if someone leaves the park after drinking all day and night, and then drives.  We love the F&W festival as long we avoid the weekends when most of the out of control drinking seems to occur.



Aren't people allowed to buy 2 drinks though?  It could be the really drunk ones are the ones who have their friends getting the drinks for them.

All I can say is that I have been to many Food and Wine Festivals, and if I saw anyone falling down drunk, I don't remember it.  And many people are loud and annoying when they are not drunk too.  You can't just blame that on the booze.


----------



## livndisney

If you insist on parking your double stroller in front of a shelf of merchandise in a store and bring out lunch for your kids-don't get pissy when someone asks you to move so they can reach the merchandise you are camped in front of. It is a STORE!


----------



## adc

SKTiger said:


> We're on our way home now and this was one trip where I really noticed people having no concern for others.  On the Great Movie Ride, two guys behind us discussed Game of Thrones the entire ride and when they got to the big Joffrey episode a couple of weeks ago I finally whipped around and informed them not everyone had seen that episode and to kindly stop talking.  The big one though was that we had to detour to the emergency room after being attacked by a woman manically driving a stroller who knocked me over. I'm now rocking a pink cast covered in Mickey stickers thanks to her really wanting to get to Toy Story Mania.



I think we need to hear this whole story!  Were you able to report her?


----------



## SKTiger

adc said:


> I think we need to hear this whole story!  Were you able to report her?



She never stopped. Luckily a cast member saw the whole thing. Disney was great about it however! And in case anyone is curious, Celebration Hospital is as much like Disney as a hospital can be. Clean, efficient, and very resort like!


----------



## EMom

Kpskyman said:


> Finally if you have your child on a leash, you are not a parent, you are a failure.



I have to address this one.  You are just wrong.  I never had to use on with my DD, as she was the sort who would happily hold my hand and walk next to me for ages.  I would love to say that was due to my superior parenting skills  but in large part, it was just her nature.  I got lucky.  

My mother had 4 kids and only one was a runner/darter.  Back in the 50s when he was a toddler, she had him in a downtown store and he broke and ran.  She gave chase, but was several feet behind him.  As he neared the exit doors, someone came in and he ran out through the open door, just a sidewalk's width away from traffic.  My mother was closing in, but he was going to run into traffic before she could reach him.  Luckily, someone on the sidewalk spotted what was happening and grabbed him just before he made it to the street.

After that, she put him on a leash for his own protection.  Not a child harness, as they didn't have those back then.....but an honest to goodness dog leash.  I think it was around his waist.  He eventually stopped running.  As an adult, he would huff about being put on a leash and she would mutter, "At least you're still alive."  She was a good mother who raised 4 productive children, and was not a failure.  A failure would have thrown up their hands and done nothing.

I had a friend with a child who hated holding hands, but loved the harness.  The toddler got the feeling of independence without having to walk with her arm UP for ages and she was safe just a few feet from her parents.  The kid ASKED for the harness.  It worked for them.

As I said, I never had to use one, but I didn't have an escapee runner.  If I had, I would have considered using one.


----------



## HeatherLassell

TJLG said:


> You should have picked up a spoon, licked it and then  handed it to him with a big smile and said here you go Sugar. Like a true southern bell.



bahahahahaha


----------



## rcklein5269

maxiesmom said:


> Aren't people allowed to buy 2 drinks though?  It could be the really drunk ones are the ones who have their friends getting the drinks for them.  All I can say is that I have been to many Food and Wine Festivals, and if I saw anyone falling down drunk, I don't remember it.  And many people are loud and annoying when they are not drunk too.  You can't just blame that on the booze.



Yeah I don't think Disney could do much about it and it was a Saturday evening.  Just really shocked watching people being held up so they didn't fall and just overall people just trashed.  We walked the entire showcase without hardly stopping for a moment.... I love Disney and have been going since it opened. It was a learning experience if when to go there and when to pick a different park during that time of day. (And btw I'm on the east side of the mitten).


----------



## EMom

A few thoughts.....



mommyofsamson said:


> #3: I have always carried a backpack when I am in the parks. I am a packer and* I[*B] like to carry more than I should.[/B] If you can get hit from it, you are way too close. *If I feel your kid (or you) on my bag, I will "accidentally" hit you and say "my bad. maybe you were a little too close."* When I see a backpack about to hit me, I sometimes do a preemptive strike and shove it away from me.  So if you lose your balance over that, ooops.
> 
> #5&6: I have a very impatient person. I can walk faster with my stroller than without! I will bump into you if you suddenly stop and run around you like a mad woman because I do get very anxious waiting for slow people to go by. If you stop, *I will try to hit you, but I can't promise anything but that my son will throw his food at you because you are now in his way.* If you hit me when you could have stopped that stroller in time, you will probably find yourself kicked hard in the ankle.  And if a kid throws food on me, it will likely come right back to him.  He can wear that food all day.  In your case, I'd say I was performing a public service.
> 
> Judging looks. I am 24. I have a 1 year old. Do not look at him because you think he is my brother. I am his mother. He knows that and you will if you cross me.  Anger issues?  You can't stop anyone from looking at your kid in a public place.  Lighten up, Francis.  (Spawn of Francis?)  If they are looking at you, maybe it is because you are not acting like a 24 y.o. parent.


----------



## Thom72

I do agree if I see a child or elderly person, I will offer up my wife's seat first JK. 

But the one thing that really bothers me is the parents that hold up CS lines that fill up 10 mugs of soda for their kids. I mean come on your 12 -14 year old kids can fill up a cup and get their own ketchup and mayo....


----------



## BounceWalker

EMom said:


> A few thoughts.....



...and then one day when this little food-throwing "angel" is 13, his impatient mother will bring him to EPCOT on his birthday, and he will find me getting a spoon out of a dispenser, and he will come up to me and say "GIMME A SPOON!" and...well...you know the rest.


----------



## piccolopat

Here's my rant - Parents, if you absolutely must bring your children to a table service restaurant, please be sure they know how to behave properly in that setting.  If the restaurant's atmosphere is loud and family friendly, fine, but if it is quiet and fancier, it might not be the best choice for you.  It's unfair to other people that are trying to enjoy a nice, quiet (and expensive) meal only to have your Johnny or Susie running, kicking, throwing things, speaking loudly, shrieking or whatever he is doing because you are not in control of the situation.  Some kids are just happier with a Happy Meal.


----------



## It's A Happy Day

1. If your whole party isn't with you, don't get in line. Not for a ride, not for a bus, don't do it. There's nothing worse than having a party of one or two in front of you turn into an extended family of ten cutting in front of you in line. Not cool. Sorry, but I have been known to not allow cutters to pass.  I've only done it once at WDW and I very politely told the FOUR people that so and so was welcome to COME BACK to his new spot in line but that he would not be going ahead of my family....  I think I would have gotten a standing ovation had we all not been standing in line already.  I got several comments stating they wished they could have say no to the line jumper.  I'm not talking about the little kid & mom/dad trying to get back from a potty break.  And yes, you can usually tell the difference.  If your party can't go on without you I'm sure they will step aside and wait for you to catch up 

2. Yes your kids are in vacation, but don't let them run wild outside others room doors. Find a better place for them to expend their energy. My kids are repeatedly told to use "in door voices" when/if I think they are getting too loud.  Luckily as they are now entering the teenage years they "get it" and I have to say it less 

3. Don't get right up on me in line to enter the park, ride a ride or anywhere. Yes it's crowded, but a small amount of personal space is appreciated. agreed

4. Be courteous on buses. Elderly, pregnant women, small children, people holding children, do the right thing, give them your seat. Yes you paid good money to go on this trip too, but doesn't it feel good to do what is right? We've been known to step aside and let people go, we'll wait for the next one because we prefer not to be sardines.  At the parks till closing... we wait a little bit and stroll to the exits knowing crowds are going to be ridiculous.  In the grand scheme of things, does that 1/2 hour really make a difference in getting back to your resort?  Especially if you didn't have to fight your way through/with the crowd of out of control strollers and scooters 

5. Don't stop in the middle of crowded walkways. 
6. Don't walk at the pace of a snail 3 or more people wide. 

These 2 are HUGE pet peeves of mine.  I don't mind if you stroll, I don't care if you walk side by side, but if you are going to, please  be aware of the people around you and step aside so they can pass. If you are lost, need to answer your phone, need to take care of your child in your stroller, etc.,please realize that someone is most likely behind you and step off to the side to take care of whatever task is at hand instead of stopping dead in the middle of all the activity.

As for the other "hot" topics - scooters on the busses... IMO, the busses are a perk of WDW not a right.  They are not mandatory and you are not required to take them.  When we go to WDW we drive so that we have the convenience of our vehicle.  We opt not to take the busses 99% of the time because we do not want to wait for them, be packed in w/o a seat, etc.  If you are so frustrated with the "free" complimentary transportation, you do not have to take it.

I do not care if your 12yo rides in a stroller, has a pacifier, pitches a fit, has a leash on, hair is blue.  I do not care if you have tattoos and/or piercings all over your body.  Feel free to dress in whatever attire you like.... HOWEVER, do not be surprised if you overhear me discussing my observations with my husband.  They are my observations and I'm entitled to my opinion.  Generally speaking, unless it impacts my vacation in a negative manner, you won't even know it but if it does, I will say it directly to you or have a CM handle the situation.

Realize that we are all on vacation including yourself.  Think before you act...will that moment matter in 10 minutes, an hour, tomorrow.  Don't judge a book by it's cover, you are seeing 1 paragraph in that persons story!  Realize that alot of people are on a ONCE in a lifetime vacation, some people are there on a Make a Wish trip (children) or have a life threatening condition where this is the last memory making opportunity for those families - do you want YOUR actions to be the memory they have?  Wouldn't you want it to be a positive one?


----------



## circhead

I have 2 pet peeves -

1.  The parades - I scope out my seat 2 hours before they begin only to have the last minute arrivals feel that they have a right to my spot.  I've been to Disney so many times I don't care about what I will miss this trip but the MK evening parade is a must do on every vacation for me.

2.  My son is extremely tall - 6'6" + and he will usually stand up and move to the back row for the parades because even sitting little kids can't see over his head.  He has had people tell him to kneel down and some have even asked him if their child could sit on his shoulders.  Really - not his fault you're vertically impaired.


----------



## JLKennedy

It's A Happy Day said:


> 1. If your whole party isn't with you, don't get in line. Not for a ride, not for a bus, don't do it. There's nothing worse than having a party of one or two in front of you turn into an extended family of ten cutting in front of you in line. Not cool. Sorry, but I have been known to not allow cutters to pass.  I've only done it once at WDW and I very politely told the FOUR people that so and so was welcome to COME BACK to his new spot in line but that he would not be going ahead of my family....  I think I would have gotten a standing ovation had we all not been standing in line already.  I got several comments stating they wished they could have say no to the line jumper.  I'm not talking about the little kid & mom/dad trying to get back from a potty break.  And yes, you can usually tell the difference.  If your party can't go on without you I'm sure they will step aside and wait for you to catch up



And here I thought I was the only person to do this.  I always say the same thing, no you may not cut in front of me, regardless where your party is.  How about you pull out your cellphone and ask them to meet you at your position.  I've been cussed at.....but I'm a thick skinned Jersey Girl and can take it!


----------



## Kiki La Reu

rcklein5269 said:


> Ok here is when I feel old but I was so disappointed at Epcot last October.  The amazing amount of people so extremely intoxicated at the food and wine event was shocking.  Didn't get there until later in the day and tried to go visit some of the countries but it was pointless. Sloppy drunks everywhere!!!! Fall down loud annoying wayyyy over served drunks.  I will go in October again but will never be anywhere near the countries after midday.  And let me say I have no problem with people drinking I drink often socially and sometime in excess but come on. I did have my kids (14 and 2) and of course played a role but still that was the first time I had been to something like that and was very disappointed.



Oh yes...I was there during food and wine festival a few years back.  My family and I were eating at Rose and Crown and my daughter who was 9 at the time had to go to the bathroom.  Unfortunately the only bathroom is in the pub area and so I brought her in the bathroom (it's very small only 2 stalls) and both were occupied so we waiting...well, a very drunk middle aged 'mom' barges in and asks her friend (who was in the stall) WHAT THE F ARE YOU DOING IN THERE?? my daughter was absolutely horrified, but the reply was worse...she kicked the door open (she was in the handicapped stall with the sink) and it ricocheted against the wall, almost slamming her in the face before she drunkenly stopped it with her hand and replies 'I WAS WASHING 'S' OFF OF MY HANDS, WHAT DO YOU THINK I WAS DOING??' ummmm my daughter got a very awkward education that day about 'what was that lady's problem mom?' I muttled through it with a lot of ummm and errs but what was more sad was both ladies joined their families back in the pub for some more rounds...saw their kids on my way back yikes!  Make no mistake I LOVE me some wine and I do enjoy it a LOT...but never in my life have I taken it to THAT LEVEL and in front of their kids...woah!  I think it's usually the people who DON'T normally drink and want to 'live it up!' because 'they are on vacation, darn it!'....the people who DO drink regularly know when to stop and how to enjoy it properly because it's not a novelty.


----------



## awalker1015

Kiki La Reu said:


> Oh yes...I was there during food and wine festival a few years back.  My family and I were eating at Rose and Crown and my daughter who was 9 at the time had to go to the bathroom.  Unfortunately the only bathroom is in the pub area and so I brought her in the bathroom (it's very small only 2 stalls) and both were occupied so we waiting...well, a very drunk middle aged 'mom' barges in and asks her friend (who was in the stall) WHAT THE F ARE YOU DOING IN THERE?? my daughter was absolutely horrified, but the reply was worse...she kicked the door open (she was in the handicapped stall with the sink) and it ricocheted against the wall, almost slamming her in the face before she drunkenly stopped it with her hand and replies 'I WAS WASHING 'S' OFF OF MY HANDS, WHAT DO YOU THINK I WAS DOING??' ummmm my daughter got a very awkward education that day about 'what was that lady's problem mom?' I muttled through it with a lot of ummm and errs but what was more sad was both ladies joined their families back in the pub for some more rounds...saw their kids on my way back yikes!  Make no mistake I LOVE me some wine and I do enjoy it a LOT...but never in my life have I taken it to THAT LEVEL and in front of their kids...woah!  I think it's usually the people who DON'T normally drink and want to 'live it up!' because 'they are on vacation, darn it!'....the people who DO drink regularly know when to stop and how to enjoy it properly because it's not a novelty.


  Wow!!   Look, I enjoy my wine too, but I can't  even fathom behaving like that on vacation with or without my kids!!


----------



## Kiki La Reu

awalker1015 said:


> Wow!!   Look, I enjoy my wine too, but I can't  even fathom behaving like that on vacation with or without my kids!!


----------



## Nezumi Fan

jwoods703 said:


> Then you scooter tip the rude person whom hit your kid...
> 
> ...I Kid...I kid
> 
> 
> It honestly has to go both ways, be respectful to both scooter individuals and those who do not need them.  I have seen both sides very rude with each other.  I definitely agree with the line cutting.  I understand taking little jimmy to the restroom and coming back with him while in line, but it is annoying to have 8-9 people think one person can hold all of their spots.
> 
> I would add just blowing up on your children in public.  Act like the adult and take your child to the side and defuse the situation.  Don't retaliate the temper tantrum with your own.



I've had the urge to go absolutely tharn when waiting in line for RSR at DLR. People (usually teen girls) cut back out of line, displacing everyone in back of them...and then show back up ten minutes later...clutching churros for their entire party. 

Churros. 

New Rule: If you're going to disrupt a line by cutting out and then cutting back in, one must bring churros for _everyone_.


----------



## Nezumi Fan

maxiesmom said:


> You may find it annoying to have to wait, but I bet anyone in a scooter would love the chance to be in your shoes, instead of on the scooter.


That is not really a relevant argument, though, is it? We all have hardships in our lives. It's not for us to judge each other on what those hardships may be. If I've learned something from threads like this, it's to show understanding and compassion to others. Who knows what they have going on in their lives? Being "fair" has no relevance -- there is no fairness in the world but that which we, as people, show to each other.


----------



## Nezumi Fan

Goldfish8 said:


> PLUS, if you get one of those leashes that have a backpack that looks like a teddy bear or something, you don't even need a purse for the day, your kid can be your pack mule. Modern technology, you've done it again!
> 
> (I say it as a joke, but should I ever have kids I'm entirely serious about this).


The little animal pack-leashes hold so little, though. Perhaps if you corralled half a dozen tots, all attached to tethers, maybe then you could fit in the water bottles, sunscreen, cameras, etc.? You know, like dogwalkers do.


----------



## Nezumi Fan

TNDisneyNut said:


> Well, this makes me have to tell my funniest Disney story!  Not that I condone my family doing it in public, but sometimes it just happens.  The first time I took my oldest son to Disney he was 7.  We were waiting for the Spectromagic parade and sitting on the sidewalk.  He accidentally let one "slip" and it rippled on the pavement.  We would have just let it go, but there was a young teenager with Down syndrome in front of us, and he was highly upset.  He whispered to his mom, "He farted."  His mom tried to quieten him down and said "shhh," which really upset him, so he stood up, pointed at my son and yelled "he farted, he farted!"  Then he ran up the street yelling this.  His mother had to chase him down.  I was so embarrassed but cracking up at the same time.  That's a memory me and my now 30-year-old son will never forget!


You know the receiving room in Tower of Terror? The one where they show you the video? That's a bad place for a SBD to hit. 

But I'm, y'know, just guessing.


----------



## Nezumi Fan

UFyellowfin said:


> 3. Personally I don't like the fact that because you have a DAS card you can essentially get an "old style FP" ticket then go ride something you have set up on FP+ perhaps grab a quick bite then head back to your ride that has the DAS que and then repeat throughout the day.  Unless you paid extra for that DAS i see it as an added benefit that not all can participate in.



"What's great about this country is that America started the tradition where the richest consumers buy essentially the same things as the poorest. You can be watching TV and see Coca-Cola, and you know that the President drinks Coke, Liz Taylor drinks Coke, and just think, you can drink Coke, too. A Coke is a Coke and no amount of money can get you a better Coke than the one the bum on the corner is drinking. All the Cokes are the same and all the Cokes are good. Liz Taylor knows it, the President knows it, the bum knows it, and you know it." --Andy Warhol 

I wish I'd never learned about VIP tours. It brings out the class warrior in me, in an ugly way. I wish I didn't have to file past the first-class passengers on my way to economy. I wish that, at Disney, that most American of companies, we could all enjoy the same Coke.


----------



## Nezumi Fan

SugarQuill said:


> I was just reminded of one the other day.
> 
> People who eat.... "Expressively" in line.
> 
> No, I'm not talking about your fruit snacks, granola bar, popcorn eating people. I'm talking about the full Turkey Leg open mouth chewing in your ear kinds.
> 
> It happened at least twice the last time I was at WDW. Cuddling and chewing? No thank you.
> 
> (I should mention that both times this did happen they were grown adults. It was bad.)
> 
> Please eat before you enter the line and refrain from gesturing back at the CM who finally sees it and asks you to wait until you're done.


...Turkey Legs! 

I'm no vegetarian but I find the open-mouthed eating of turkey legs while walking or waiting in line or wherever you have to be a part of it to be _disgusting_. Again, I'm no vegetarian, but the smell of it -- not to mention the smacking and mouth noises -- ugh. I blame you, Toluca.


----------



## typewrittenwolf

Those who do not know how to properly operate their ecvs or allow their children or grandchildren to steer for them. I do not mind if you ride your little ones. I did it when my nieces were that size because it was safer then them darting in front of me when I was on my own with them but DO NOT LET THEM STEER.
Do not ask me to move repeatedly from my table when you already took all the chairs from it for the table you are occupying. I am either eating my meal or waiting for my party to bring a meal which is why I asked you to please not take the chair. If I was not using an EVC then yes I'd be at the counter with them not at a table but hey look I am contributing something here.
Please do not glare at me when I am loaded on the bus. I do not like loading first then getting stepped on or smacked with your strollers, backpacks, and butts but I am told to do so by the driver so I don't drive over your feet. 
Also do not believe that I always get on the bus first. I am happy if it is the first bus or even the second. On busy peak weekends I have waited up to 4 or more buses before one had room or a working lift. It's even worse if older buses have been thrown into service because of the demand.
When I am walking yes I may be slow. I try to stay out of the way but just like I am slow I can also be slow to stop. So if I trip over the stroller you just slammed in front of me I apologize. My first concern will always be for your child if they are in the stroller even when I am laying on the ground bleeding. But I do not deserve to be screamed at by you.


----------



## Quasialamodo

Nezumi Fan said:


> I've had the urge to go absolutely tharn when waiting in line for RSR at DLR. People (usually teen girls) cut back out of line, displacing everyone in back of them...and then show back up ten minutes later...clutching churros for their entire party.
> 
> Churros.
> 
> New Rule: If you're going to disrupt a line by cutting out and then cutting back in, one must bring churros for _everyone_.



Oprah voice: You get a churro!  You get a churro!  Everyone gets a churro!

In all seriousness though, I've read through this entire thread and except for a few items, really, most of the gripes seemed to be consideration related and either for safety or hygiene issues.  My hope is that the pixie dust can help in some of these, though- not always.

I will admit that Disney is my "kid place".  I don't get excited about much due to my ptsd and Disney is the one place where I feel safe to get excited about meeting Elsa and riding Splash Mountain and being a little silly (go ahead, ask me about my single rider prowess- I'm impressive).  

I made the mistake once of going to Disneyland close to Christmas and it was awful.  It was a weekday and school was still in session but there were hordes of people, sometimes with four strollers across.  

And I will admit that I was not a perfect angel, and that I got impatient (and that my ice cream sundae was not on par with what I expected) but overall, I felt like the madness at rope drop and the four by side strollers really did disrupt the magic.

I myself love California Adventure now because I see the value in it.  As a less "historic" park, it doesn't have large crowds at two in the afternoon and I can sit in a cool Muppet theater and be immersed and have a lovely time without worrying if Indy is going to break down or if I'm going to have a breakdown when I realize how much I'm being charged for a bowl of orange chicken at lunch.  

Btw, one really valuable thing I've learned is that if you're fiancee is tall n large, he won't fit into either the Matterhorn (though he will try valiantly) or be able to share a Doom Buggy at the Mansion.  He will however, love the swinging gondolas at Paradise Pier *shudder*.


----------



## Quasialamodo

Nezumi Fan said:


> "What's great about this country is that America started the tradition where the richest consumers buy essentially the same things as the poorest. You can be watching TV and see Coca-Cola, and you know that the President drinks Coke, Liz Taylor drinks Coke, and just think, you can drink Coke, too. A Coke is a Coke and no amount of money can get you a better Coke than the one the bum on the corner is drinking. All the Cokes are the same and all the Cokes are good. Liz Taylor knows it, the President knows it, the bum knows it, and you know it." --Andy Warhol
> 
> I wish I'd never learned about VIP tours. It brings out the class warrior in me, in an ugly way. I wish I didn't have to file past the first-class passengers on my way to economy. I wish that, at Disney, that most American of companies, we could all enjoy the same Coke.



I don't think Liz Taylor does drink Coke though.  She seems more like a Cuba Libre person to me.  I dunno.


----------



## Tricia1103

Husbands and wives:  Be sweet to each other.  Talk nice and kind to each other.  I am always SO amazed at how ugly husbands and wives are to each other in the parks...which they must be that way at home too....which is super sad.  :-(


----------



## awalker1015

Tricia1103 said:


> Husbands and wives:  Be sweet to each other.  Talk nice and kind to each other.  I am always SO amazed at how ugly husbands and wives are to each other in the parks...which they must be that way at home too....which is super sad.  :-(



Agreed- saw some rough spats last trip.  However, as fun as Disney is, with the crowds, overly excited kids, I can see how spouses could get irritable with each other and I don't think that means they necessarily fight like that at home all the time. 

I went with my kids and my mom last time.  this spring DH is going so we will see I guess.


----------



## DisneyWitch

I have gone through every post here and although it was alluded to on page 19 (I told you I read it all!!) and 20, I think it needs to be reiterated. 

I suppose this is not just for Disney, but public places in general. Especially places that have a high concentration of kids. And – hooray – my gripe is not about scooters! (I have no problem with scooters – if they hit me on purpose, the cops and lawyers get called. If they hit me by accident, I get over it and buy myself a Mickey bar!) 

Now for the rant. 

Look, I am not a puritanical fuddy-duddy by any stretch, but I would like to ask people to please stop using a public venue to prove to the world how attractive they find their significant others to be. I don’t mind when couples hold hands, or have their arms around each other, or even give each other a kiss. Heck, I’m not offended if I see a same-sex couple do that either. But when your actions are rated R and the only thing missing from your public display of affection is a bed and a red light, that’s where I draw the line. It’s Disney World, not the back bleachers at Prom! 

When WookiePants & I were at the Food & Wine Festival in 2012, we came across several people who obviously took the “Wine” part of the F&WF very seriously (another of my pet peeves, but it’s already been mentioned on pages 21 & 23). Apparently they also left their inhibitions back at their resorts. I actually saw mothers cover their kids’ eyes and saw little ones gawking, wondering where the guy’s hands had disappeared to. Even adults telling them to get a room wasn’t working – I think they saw that as validation of how “edgy” they were. Either that or it added to the excitement. Whatever. 

Yeah...they're in love. I get it, and I'm all for being in love and sharing the happiest place on earth with your favorite person. But if you’re so hot & heavy about each other and gettin’ it on can’t wait, find a private room and don’t feel you have to provide the rest of us with an exclusive peep show. There are plenty of other couples (myself & WookiePants included) at WDW who manage to restrain ourselves. 

Beyond the gross factor (I don’t need to see some guy playing tonsil hockey with his gal), it’s the effect on the kids and their parents. I'm not a parent, but I admire parents who are vacationing with kids because I'm sure it's not always easy. I try to do what I can to not make their jobs any harder than it already is. I would hate to be the parent who suddenly has to spend part of their vacation providing “the talk” to a child who was prompted, perhaps earlier than they should have been, into these types of questions because a couple of horny drunk adults couldn’t keep their paws off one another.

Thank you for giving me a venue & opportunity to vent!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Nezumi Fan said:


> Churros.
> 
> New Rule: If you're going to disrupt a line by cutting out and then cutting back in, one must bring churros for _everyone_.



 Yes please


----------



## shelbyf31

piccolopat said:


> Here's my rant - Parents, if you absolutely must bring your children to a table service restaurant, please be sure they know how to behave properly in that setting.  If the restaurant's atmosphere is loud and family friendly, fine, but if it is quiet and fancier, it might not be the best choice for you.  It's unfair to other people that are trying to enjoy a nice, quiet (and expensive) meal only to have your Johnny or Susie running, kicking, throwing things, speaking loudly, shrieking or whatever he is doing because you are not in control of the situation.  Some kids are just happier with a Happy Meal.



I agree, I have two children 6 and 4. I would never bring them to a restaurant where I don't think they could act accordingly.


----------



## Suzie13

Paging Tom Morrow said:


> My only rule: Don't sweat the small stuff.
> 
> No reason to have your day ruined by worrying about how someone else behaves.  At the end of the day, their rudeness may cost you a few of minutes.  Those minutes are not worth the extended aggravation that people sometimes carry with them for hours during their vacation.



So true. Reading this thread is a real bummer  never really concerned myself with rude people. Just move on and handle it myself. This didn't happen in DW but once when I was in US a bunch of girls skipped me and my party so I wasn't having any of it so I told my  little sister to hold my hand and big sister hold LS hand and her husband held her hand to form a chain and skip them back. The girls were in shock we skipped them back but how rude can one be?? My sisters and BIL were shocked at me because I never stand up for myself that much but people think cause I am small they can do that stuff. Seen grown adults pushing me out the way cause they think I am a kid who won't fight back.!Being taller doesn't give you the right to touch me or physically move me.


----------



## Suzie13

Paging Tom Morrow said:


> My only rule: Don't sweat the small stuff.
> 
> No reason to have your day ruined by worrying about how someone else behaves.  At the end of the day, their rudeness may cost you a few of minutes.  Those minutes are not worth the extended aggravation that people sometimes carry with them for hours during their vacation.



Agree with this I am not saying not to get upset by rude people but try to move beyond it. This didn't happen in DW but once when I was in US I was waiting in line when two very rude teenager girls skipped us laughing about it so I told my little sister(she's taller and only two years younger)  to take my hand and then her to take my big sisters and and big sister take her husbands hand so we could form a chain and we just walked In front of them and smiled at them. They were in shock and so was my family as I never do that kind of thing but its happened so many times now to me I just cracked. I am small 4'9 and people mistake me as a kid and will often physically move me with their hands  No one has the right to touch anyone just because you're taller and have bigger legs to move faster. We aren't moving slowly to irritate you, we're moving slow because we can't help it. It's not hard to walk around me without touching me(its not crowded when people do this to me, I go to the parks non peak times) :/ okay I am not going to let it ruin my day though because I am so lucky to be in the parks


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Ok, so many posts to read, sorry if this was already said, but most importantly:

*You might be on vacation from your job, but you are NOT on vacation from parenting!*

Hate it when people tell their kids to "take it somewhere else, I'm trying to relax" without realizing they just passed their job on to the rest of us...and of course they WILL get very pissy when you have the nerve to correct their angel children...angels...like Lucifer.


----------



## kaite

Be nice to CMs. Most of the time whatever it is you're complaining about is not their fault and they're all very sweet people. Next time you're at the park, try keeping track of how many people you overhear complaining "This isn't very magical!"

That exclamation has become a sort of joke in my family.

Also, Brazilian tour groups. enough said.


----------



## ZOOMAMA

DisneyWitch said:


> (I have no problem with scooters  if they hit me on purpose, the cops and lawyers get called. If they hit me by accident, I get over it and buy myself a Mickey bar!)



This.  Scooter, stroller, whatever- assault and battery.  I'd rather have a Mickey bar.  Not really a rant but... I do wish folks who need to use a scooter at WDW, but don't use them in their daily lives, would test drive a couple at their local grocery store or Walmart before heading into a crowded park.  When I rent a car, I like to check out the controls and pedals before I drive the wheels off it.
-Tess


----------



## gofordrew

This post is making me laugh. I agree with a lot of you and you have good points. I was raised in the south with manners and wished more people had them. But some people on here sound like old people yelling at the kids to get off their lawn.  Everyone take a deep breath and relax and don't let the small things piss you off


----------



## harrisb1964

Ok, there are third world problems like lack of shelter, dirty drinking water, no food-starvation, orphans without a home, war. Then there are first world problems like, This guy in traffic cut me off (be thankful you have a car). Or your in DW and someone is rude to you. ( Be thankful you can afford a DW vacation. Most of the world can't). These gripes are first world problems. Be thankful you actually are in DW. That you have the money to afford it. That you can provide your children with such an experience. Seriously , many people don't have the means to provide their children with one or even more trips to DW. Instead of focusing on the negative, be thankful for the opportunity to be in DW. You 'll enjoy your trip and life a lot more.


----------



## DisneyWitch

@ HarrisB1964

Perhaps you didn't read the thread title. I'm of the understanding that this is a forum to complain about those things which can put a damper on our vacations. It's not about first world, third world, whatever world problems. In the great scheme of things, at least in my weltschau, if someone cuts me off in line for Expedition Everest, I'm not gonna slit my wrists in some kind of misguided fit of frustration. But...it will p*** me off something royally. And the nature of forums is to find people of like minds to discuss topics of interest that we share. You don't think these things are important to you? That's wonderful, and I envy your ability to roll with the punches better than I do. 

I would like to believe that everyone on this list is grateful that they can visit WDW with their families. I know that I am thankful for my own blessings. But there are few places where we can gripe in peace without others dismissing our gripes as inconsequential. How about allowing us this one little indulgence?


----------



## becpee

piccolopat said:


> Here's my rant - Parents, if you absolutely must bring your children to a table service restaurant, please be sure they know how to behave properly in that setting.  If the restaurant's atmosphere is loud and family friendly, fine, but if it is quiet and fancier, it might not be the best choice for you.  It's unfair to other people that are trying to enjoy a nice, quiet (and expensive) meal only to have your Johnny or Susie running, kicking, throwing things, speaking loudly, shrieking or whatever he is doing because you are not in control of the situation.  Some kids are just happier with a Happy Meal.



I've seen plenty of adults that struggle to behave accordingly in a table service restaurant...

Are they allowed to act like animals because they're adults?


----------



## Teacher Princess

harrisb1964 said:


> Ok, there are third world problems like lack of shelter, dirty drinking water, no food-starvation, orphans without a home, war. Then there are first world problems like, This guy in traffic cut me off (be thankful you have a car). Or your in DW and someone is rude to you. ( Be thankful you can afford a DW vacation. Most of the world can't). These gripes are first world problems. Be thankful you actually are in DW. That you have the money to afford it. That you can provide your children with such an experience. Seriously , many people don't have the means to provide their children with one or even more trips to DW. Instead of focusing on the negative, be thankful for the opportunity to be in DW. You 'll enjoy your trip and life a lot more.



I like the way you think !!


----------



## delilah

piccolopat said:


> Here's my rant - Parents, if you absolutely must bring your children to a table service restaurant, please be sure they know how to behave properly in that setting.  If the restaurant's atmosphere is loud and family friendly, fine, but if it is quiet and fancier, it might not be the best choice for you.  It's unfair to other people that are trying to enjoy a nice, quiet (and expensive) meal only to have your Johnny or Susie running, kicking, throwing things, speaking loudly, shrieking or whatever he is doing because you are not in control of the situation.  Some kids are just happier with a Happy Meal.


I agree.  My husband and I had dinner at the Brown Derby at Hollywood Studios.  I felt sorry for our waiter.  The table across from ours had a couple with several little ones, in my opinion, too young for Brown Derby.  They were throwing food on the floor, crawling around under the table, you get the picture.  When they left, the waiter had to just wrap everything up in the tablecloth and take it away.  He also had to move out the table and clean the floor. The waiter seemed so dispirited by the experience.  We had taken our son to Brown Derby several years ago so that he could see an example of fine dining, and go over with him the nuances of how to behave.  He was 12-13 at the time.  My son didn't join us on this trip, and I am sure he would have been upset by their behavior, too.


----------



## PleasejointheFarque

kaite said:


> Be nice to CMs. Most of the time whatever it is you're complaining about is not their fault and they're all very sweet people. Next time you're at the park, try keeping track of how many people you overhear complaining "This isn't very magical!"
> 
> That exclamation has become a sort of joke in my family.
> 
> Also, Brazilian tour groups. enough said.



+ one


----------



## BAMLuvMickey

Epcotfan64 said:


> 1.  Kid spitting Cheerios onto the floor at the Indiana Jones show in DHS.  Parents' attention is directed elsewhere.
> 2.  Kid terrorizing ducks with stroller in World Showcase in Epcot--mom and dad observe, say nothing.
> 3.  Kid kicking walls of Fast Pass line in Soarin'.  Mom observes, then continues to talk to husband.
> 4.  Kids pulls down chain in Soarin' line.  Father reconnects it and says nothing.  Same kid pulls down the chain again.
> 5.  Mom buckles kid into Soarin', then promptly pulls out her smartphone and fiddles with it during the entire ride.
> 6.  Guest blows his nose into sink in men's room in Frontierland, then walks out.




#6 ewwwwwwww!!!!!!!!

That is just NASTY!


----------



## Monykalyn

definitely some funny ones! Just back from a trip and actually had no trouble with scooters or strollers (of course I was on lookout for them and tried to stay out of the way so maybe that helped )
Rant 1-when you have taken so long to unfold your stroller at the back of your car that the entire line has filled up and cars are now pulling in behind you it is time to move and not yell at the CM asking you to please move to the front of the car (no traffic area) -we had to pull skip the spot right behind this family. My DS (8) asked why we skipped a spot as we were getting out of the car (within earshot of said clueless b$tchy family) and I just told him (rather loudly) that since that family wasn't concerned for the safety of their children we had to be and had to move over. The rather stunned look on that woman's face was priceless (wish I had the nerve to take a pic of it lol)
2. Do NOT encourage your kids to snake way ahead of you in line then "pretend" you need to cut in front to "find" your kids!! this happened at HM with the dude right behind us-eventually his kids came back to find out why it was taking so long for him to catch up and he told them to just run ahead again! Uh uh-my DH refused to let the guy through and so the kids were sent back by other guest (who by this time had caught on) - the guy actually had the nerve to grumble about "having to come so far back!" my DH (who normally is not a very confrontational person- I am the one with the mouth lol) turned around and said square to his face-"No- you are right back where you started before you tried cutting in line!". The poor guys wife looked like she wanted to crawl through the floor. 
Really though-other than those two rather minor things(and a very grumpy CM) we had a very magical time and people were mostly pretty polite and understanding.


----------



## harrisb1964

Seriously cannot read this thread any more too much of a bummer. Be thankful you can afford to take your family to DW. I have taught kids who lived in shanties back in the woods, no car, no running water and even taught kids that had to live out of their parents car. Honestly, I am thankful I have my own home , car, food, solid job I love, etc. To me DW is just icing on the cake and I feel so blessed and humbled to be able to provide this experience for my child. Honestly, we have been blessed to do two DW trips and a DIsney Cruise. Honestly, just being in DW and on the cruise was so amazing and I was so thankful to provide this for my son, I have had no gripes anytime on these vacations. I am not going to let problems that in the great scheme are insignificant ruin my amazing time at DW. Sorry if these offends anybody, but honestly get a Mickey Bar and enjoy the fact that you are in the most magical place on earth!


----------



## stobaugh6

Amen Harrisb1964!! I 100% agree.


----------



## harrisb1964

Thanks! You rock!


----------



## Surfinpiratee

1. If your whole party isn't with you, don't get in line. Not for a ride, not for a bus, don't do it. There's nothing worse than having a party of one or two in front of you turn into an extended family of ten cutting in front of you in line. Not cool. 

TOTALLY AGREE. I don't mind most of the party in line, than having like....1 person meet up with them..but still...


5. Don't stop in the middle of crowded walkways. 

This is one of my biggest pet peeves anywhere.... drives me nuts!!!

6. Don't walk at the pace of a snail 3 or more people wide. 

Hahaha, another pet peeve.


I can't think of anything off the top of my head..OH. One thing that happened during my Jan 2014 trip, we found a table to eat at Pizza Planet. It was pretty crowded. There was a party of maybe 5 or 6 next to us eating, all of the sudden they were gone....ALL of their garbage was left at the table!! Not only that, but they barely touched their food!!! So it kinda looked like people just got up but were going to come back. So no one was able to sit at the table. Then when a CM who worked there saw it, he was very confused, he kinda looked around and you could tell he was upset at the situation. Like, who just leaves all their stuff?!?!


----------



## Sugarpie1721

circhead said:


> I have 2 pet peeves -  1.  The parades - I scope out my seat 2 hours before they begin only to have the last minute arrivals feel that they have a right to my spot.  I've been to Disney so many times I don't care about what I will miss this trip but the MK evening parade is a must do on every vacation for me.  2.  My son is extremely tall - 6'6" + and he will usually stand up and move to the back row for the parades because even sitting little kids can't see over his head.  He has had people tell him to kneel down and some have even asked him if their child could sit on his shoulders.  Really - not his fault you're vertically impaired.


 I couldn't agree more. We get there early to get a good seat and when the cast members walk by and tell people they have to be inside the white line or keep it moving, everyone wants to squeeze into this tiny space that everyone else has tried squeezing into. We actually had a women ask us to move so her and her stroller could fit!!! Are u kidding me lady?? I've been here for 2 hours!!!


----------



## lylone

We got on the bus to go to Epcot for dinner one evening from POFQ and a woman and two terribly sunburned kids got on with her at a stop from POR.  The lady sat next to me, gabbed her young son and held him on her shoulder where he then proceeded to let go of his lunch all over my arm and on my shirt.  I jumped up, the driver stopped the bus and asked the lady to go outside to let her son finish.  Nope she stayed inside while the child continued his release of his lunch all over the seats in the bus.  Driver asked mom if she wanted to go back to her room and she said "no, he will be fine and his father is waiting for us at Epcot".  So off we go to Epcot on a barfed on bus and me with my barfed on shoulder.  I ran to the first bathroom at Epcot and began to rinse off my shirt and shoulder.  We didn't have time to go back to the hotel since we had ADRs at Biergarden.  Another lady followed who was just as disgusted and washed up as it was a totally gross situation.
The lady with the barfing boy never said a single word to me.  No "I am sorry" or "here have a wipey from my diaper bag" or "here's $20 for a clean shirt" she said absolutely nothing. 
I guess it was my fault for sitting next to her when her child was sunburned and sick!

I was so glad we were going home the next day....


----------



## Teacher Princess

harrisb1964 said:


> Seriously cannot read this thread any more too much of a bummer. Be thankful you can afford to take your family to DW. I have taught kids who lived in shanties back in the woods, no car, no running water and even taught kids that had to live out of their parents car. Honestly, I am thankful I have my own home , car, food, solid job I love, etc. To me DW is just icing on the cake and I feel so blessed and humbled to be able to provide this experience for my child. Honestly, we have been blessed to do two DW trips and a DIsney Cruise. Honestly, just being in DW and on the cruise was so amazing and I was so thankful to provide this for my son, I have had no gripes anytime on these vacations. I am not going to let problems that in the great scheme are insignificant ruin my amazing time at DW. Sorry if these offends anybody, but honestly get a Mickey Bar and enjoy the fact that you are in the most magical place on earth!



 Thank you for this one more time !!!    love your point of view !         IMHO the only person that you can control it's yourself..    

Peace ..Army wife ..


----------



## siskaren

harrisb1964 said:


> Seriously cannot read this thread any more too much of a bummer. Be thankful you can afford to take your family to DW. I have taught kids who lived in shanties back in the woods, no car, no running water and even taught kids that had to live out of their parents car. Honestly, I am thankful I have my own home , car, food, solid job I love, etc. To me DW is just icing on the cake and I feel so blessed and humbled to be able to provide this experience for my child. Honestly, we have been blessed to do two DW trips and a DIsney Cruise. Honestly, just being in DW and on the cruise was so amazing and I was so thankful to provide this for my son, I have had no gripes anytime on these vacations. I am not going to let problems that in the great scheme are insignificant ruin my amazing time at DW. Sorry if these offends anybody, but honestly get a Mickey Bar and enjoy the fact that you are in the most magical place on earth!





stobaugh6 said:


> Amen Harrisb1964!! I 100% agree.





Teacher Princess said:


> Thank you for this one more time !!!    love your point of view !         IMHO the only person that you can control it's yourself..
> 
> Peace ..Army wife ..



If the idea of ranting about things that happen at WDW bothers you all so much, then why are you reading a thread titled "RANT ALERT"?


----------



## TravelMommy

while this did not affect our experience in the least, this last trip I saw things I personally have never seen at Disney; Almost two fights at Sunshine Seasons over people cutting in front of others and this guy upset with the wait in line????
    I actually laughed over this one, a woman cut in front of me in line at Cape May Buffet as she had to get something for her kids, I turned and very nicely said that is exactly what I was doing????? and probably all the people in line behind me too?????

Seriously????

[gave up seats on the water taxi's to people who clearly needed them while a whole bunch of other park guests just walked on by.....disappointing......]


----------



## eangel12

lylone said:


> We got on the bus to go to Epcot for dinner one evening from POFQ and a woman and two terribly sunburned kids got on with her at a stop from POR.  The lady sat next to me, gabbed her young son and held him on her shoulder where he then proceeded to let go of his lunch all over my arm and on my shirt.  I jumped up, the driver stopped the bus and asked the lady to go outside to let her son finish.  Nope she stayed inside while the child continued his release of his lunch all over the seats in the bus.  Driver asked mom if she wanted to go back to her room and she said "no, he will be fine and his father is waiting for us at Epcot".  So off we go to Epcot on a barfed on bus and me with my barfed on shoulder.  I ran to the first bathroom at Epcot and began to rinse off my shirt and shoulder.  We didn't have time to go back to the hotel since we had ADRs at Biergarden.  Another lady followed who was just as disgusted and washed up as it was a totally gross situation. The lady with the barfing boy never said a single word to me.  No "I am sorry" or "here have a wipey from my diaper bag" or "here's $20 for a clean shirt" she said absolutely nothing.  I guess it was my fault for sitting next to her when her child was sunburned and sick!  I was so glad we were going home the next day....



How sad for that poor child. He might have had sun poisoning. Poor kid!!


----------



## Nezumi Fan

siskaren said:


> If the idea of ranting about things that happen at WDW bothers you all so much, then why are you reading a thread titled "RANT ALERT"?



Indeed. People are here because they're taking their -- our -- rants into a "private" corner. If you're at a party and you don't like what's being said in a particular corner of the room, perhaps going elsewhere is a good idea.


----------



## MOpGrad2013

Disney4Shaw said:


> It is annoying when people put their kids on their shoulders right in front of you during parades, castle show, fireworks etc. We have a 4 year old and we are both fairly tall people so we try to be considerate and not make ourselves into a 9 foot monster by propping our kid up on our shoulders. I saw SO many people doing this the last time we were at WDW. I can understand if you are at the back of the crowd trying to see a parade or something, but good grief. I saw one kid on someone shoulders that was so big it made me think maybe that's his wife instead of his daughter. Ha Ha



Yes!  I am 6 foot tall.  DS3 can see just as good as me if he is on my hip.  I put him in the stroller before Wishes started and even from his low place he could see the fireworks.  A shorter couple was standing behind us and I asked them if they would like to move up closer to the stroller.  I know they can't see over me.  As it was, I sat on the ground and saw the fireworks too!

And why does everyone have to pull their cellphones/tablets...out and hold them above their heads?  I don't think they know what they are filming.


----------



## Meldev

lylone said:


> We got on the bus to go to Epcot for dinner one evening from POFQ and a woman and two terribly sunburned kids got on with her at a stop from POR.  The lady sat next to me, gabbed her young son and held him on her shoulder where he then proceeded to let go of his lunch all over my arm and on my shirt.  I jumped up, the driver stopped the bus and asked the lady to go outside to let her son finish.  Nope she stayed inside while the child continued his release of his lunch all over the seats in the bus.  Driver asked mom if she wanted to go back to her room and she said "no, he will be fine and his father is waiting for us at Epcot".  So off we go to Epcot on a barfed on bus and me with my barfed on shoulder.  I ran to the first bathroom at Epcot and began to rinse off my shirt and shoulder.  We didn't have time to go back to the hotel since we had ADRs at Biergarden.  Another lady followed who was just as disgusted and washed up as it was a totally gross situation. The lady with the barfing boy never said a single word to me.  No "I am sorry" or "here have a wipey from my diaper bag" or "here's $20 for a clean shirt" she said absolutely nothing.  I guess it was my fault for sitting next to her when her child was sunburned and sick!  I was so glad we were going home the next day....



That's just awful! For everyone! Poor child and you and folks on the bus.  And I can't imagine her not apologizing!! Oh my-what a shame!


----------



## kaite

We were in line at HS Guest Relations last year waiting to leave a note for a friendly CM and the lady in front of us was requesting a disabilities card. When the CM asked her what her disability was, she said "I just don't like waiting in lines."
Some people!


----------



## lylone

kaite said:


> We were in line at HS Guest Relations last year waiting to leave a note for a friendly CM and the lady in front of us was requesting a disabilities card. When the CM asked her what her disability was, she said "I just don't like waiting in lines."
> Some people!



I don't think I could have held in my laughter on that one!


----------



## BAMLuvMickey

Airship Ariadne said:


> Ok, so many posts to read, sorry if this was already said, but most importantly:
> 
> *You might be on vacation from your job, but you are NOT on vacation from parenting!*
> 
> Hate it when people tell their kids to "take it somewhere else, I'm trying to relax" without realizing they just passed their job on to the rest of us...and of course they WILL get very pissy when you have the nerve to correct their angel children...angels...like Lucifer.



I see this happen even at the playground! It makes me SOO MAD!! 
Vacation or not, you're ALWAYS a parent if you have kids! You don't get a vacation from that until they are grown and out of the house!


----------



## mommyofsamson

lylone said:
			
		

> We got on the bus to go to Epcot for dinner one evening from POFQ and a woman and two terribly sunburned kids got on with her at a stop from POR.  The lady sat next to me, gabbed her young son and held him on her shoulder where he then proceeded to let go of his lunch all over my arm and on my shirt.  I jumped up, the driver stopped the bus and asked the lady to go outside to let her son finish.  Nope she stayed inside while the child continued his release of his lunch all over the seats in the bus.  Driver asked mom if she wanted to go back to her room and she said "no, he will be fine and his father is waiting for us at Epcot".  So off we go to Epcot on a barfed on bus and me with my barfed on shoulder.  I ran to the first bathroom at Epcot and began to rinse off my shirt and shoulder.  We didn't have time to go back to the hotel since we had ADRs at Biergarden.  Another lady followed who was just as disgusted and washed up as it was a totally gross situation.
> The lady with the barfing boy never said a single word to me.  No "I am sorry" or "here have a wipey from my diaper bag" or "here's $20 for a clean shirt" she said absolutely nothing.
> I guess it was my fault for sitting next to her when her child was sunburned and sick!
> 
> I was so glad we were going home the next day....



I worked on a teacup like ride at a local theme park. The kid threw up three times (and continued spinning). After, she hurriedly walked out, said quickly sorry, and I had to clean it up. With a line of kids! I feel bad for you AND the bus driver. Imagine how he felt cleaning that up?


----------



## Disney Frenhines

MistressMerryweather said:


> 1.  Sorry, but if we've been waiting in line for 30 minutes and suddenly my 2yo, 5yo, and 10yo have to use the bathroom and dh and grandma decide to take all 7 of the kids with us to the bathroom, while I hold our spot...then that's what we'll do.  Now, of course, they won't be off running around the park while I wait in line, but there's no way for you to know that when they return from said bathroom venture.
> 
> 2-6.  Agreed!
> 
> 7.  Don't swizzle your way in front of my 5yo and 8yo at the parade, because there is a tiny space.  Grrrrr...



Reply to No2.  As you are making your way out of the line let people know it's a potty emergency and that you'll be back in 5 minutes so when you come back people can backyou up to the grumblers who weren't in line when you left.  

Footnote.  When I got to the line for the bus to Rock Your Disney Side at MK at 5.30am the lady in front of me realised she had left her Grand daughter's  MB in the room in the rush (it was just the two of them)  I remembered what she looked like so when she came back and the queue was now down to the 90's car park and beyond I called her back to her original place in front of me, so just get people to remember you when you have to leave the queue.  

Another to add to the list (if not already mentioned)  When you object to a queue jumper or object to bad behaviour please don't say 'Disney is for Kids' or 'That's not in the Disney Spirit'.  Walt created his parks for everyone and pushing your kids in front of me two minutes before a parade I have been waiting an hour for isn't in the Disney Spirit either, especially when you decide you want to stand with your kid too blocking my view. Did it once, never again, you want a good vantage point then come early like everyone else.

One more, running across the road in between floats in the parade, one woman did it a couple of years ago and when flying in the middle of Main Street, I think once the parade is coming CMs should stop everyone from crossing.  you know the time of the parade, sort your lives out before then.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Me again.  Please turn off your mobile devices in dark attractions, do you really need to check Facebook or your photos in the middle of 'Carousel of Progress'  No flash photography  is there for a reason, having a flash going off constantly over your shoulder on Pirates of The Caribbean is distracting and annoying as I told someone doing it, they didn't stop, so I told the CM at the end who stopped the gentleman and gave him a talking to.
And put your phones away, talk to your kids instead.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Talking Hands said:


> I am in a power wheelchair and have waited for as many as  4 buses before a bus arrived that could board me at times. I have offered to wait for the next bus when there is along line and have been told by the driver to board and not wait. The drivers are in control not me.
> Would you want me left alone at an empty stop at night because you can push on the bus and I can't because that is what happened the time
> I waited through 4 buses and it would have been longer had a relief driver insisted that I be loaded on the bus even though it was SRO.  2 hour wait.



Lisbeth, Florida law states that you will get priority over able bodied people, it doesn't matter if they have been waiting an hour, if you arrive the same time as the bus and you are the only person in a scooter or wheelchair by law you get priority, drivers know this and I have never seen a driver not od it in all my many visits to WDW, to see a youngish bloke in his scooter at PC clearly ill through a smoking related illness (he had oxygen with him) smoking while queuing in a non designated area was infuriating and no one had the nerve to tell him to put his cigarette out, me included.


----------



## Clamesa

Please take a shower and wear deodorant before going to the parks. Is hot and humid and before noon you will smell.
Do not release your self or allow your children to do it between the bushes the rest of us do not need or want to see your bare a**. Their is plenty of bathrooms around just find one.


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

We are down here now. Amen about the bathing. Oh my at some of the people and selective bathing.

I have 2 more rants.

Don't stand in front of a bench. As we were waiting for the Frozen parade at DHS today, I desperately wanted to find a place to cool my suffering footsies. Of course the benches were taken in area. Some people were standing on the concrete seating. That's fine. It's the people who didn't want me to sit on the bench they were standing in front of that drove me nuts!

Secondly, I got to the boat dock at DHS about 10-15 minutes before it started raining. After 45 minutes, me and a few others finally looked at the radar and called Disney and finally figured out that the boat was not coming. We then ran in the rain to our resort bus. Come on Disney. You could've sent somebody over there to tell us there was no boat. I know it's obvious when it's raining. I got over there before it started raining.


----------



## Talking Hands

Clamesa said:


> Please take a shower and wear deodorant before going to the parks. Is hot and humid and before noon you will smell.
> Do not release your self or allow your children to do it between the bushes the rest of us do not need or want to see your bare a**. Their is plenty of bathrooms around just find one.



remember that there may be a snake in those bushes.  We do have poisonous snakes in Florida.  While Disney will remove them if notified you don't want the notification being hour child got bit.


----------



## Oodalally13

Not sure if this is bad manners or what....but parents if your kid is phone addicted, whether you are with them or send them to the parks on their own, PLEASE tell them that ride time is NOT talk to their significant other time.  

My parents and I (no, Im not a teen) were in the next to last row on the safari at AK.  Behind us were 3 teenage girls I would estimate to be in the 14-15 age range.  As soon as the vehicle left the platform the girl in the middle (and right behind me) started up a phone conversation.  I can remember hearing, "Babe, Im on a safari, isnt that neat? I see elephants? I wish you could see them.  Close your eyes and you can see them.  Are you closing your eyes? Close them babe! If you dont Im going to throw my phone. Thats it babe, im throwing my phone.  A giraffe is eating my phone babe, i threw it.  No I cant hear you I threw my phone.  I love you babe.  Oh look at the animals babe!"  I turned around more than once and gave the quiet signal and glared and noticed there were no parents there or around.  She never took the hint.  I know for a fact she wasnt on skype or facetime either because the phone was always glued to her ear.  Now I can understand taking pictures, texting, maybe even quickly skyping someone for a minute, but not that annoying bubble gum-teeny-bopper goo-goo junk!  I dont talk on my phone on a ride or text on a dark ride, so please tell your kids the same.  

And in that same vein....teens and full grown adults....I understand that WDW is a magical place that makes you feel amazing things, but I do NOT need to see you making out, groping, and holding up the line making goo-goo eyes at each other.  If that's what you want to do, get a theme park view room and lock yourself in there.  I understand one quick smooch in front of the castle, during wishes, etc but is the hot crowded line surrounded by sweaty people REALLY put you in the mood?  If so----SICK!


----------



## BuzzinDownToDisney

Don't kill my Disney buzz by standing in line complaining about something for a half hour you find disagreeable about your experience while I'm pumping my kid up to fly like Peter Pan.


----------



## lylone

Knocking your stroller into my ankles several times doesn't make the people in front of me walk faster.  And don't tell me to move when I turn around and ask you to stop hurting me.  I don't have control of everyone just myself and I am not going to knock them out of the way for YOU!
Choose a different path if you are in such a hurry!


----------



## keahgirl8

lylone said:


> Knocking your stroller into my ankles several times doesn't make the people in front of me walk faster.  And don't tell me to move when I turn around and ask you to stop hurting me.  I don't have control of everyone just myself and I am not going to knock them out of the way for YOU! Choose a different path if you are in such a hurry!



Holy crap!  Who does that?!


----------



## 3princes+1princess

Last time we were there, at AK we were on the safari.  There was a group of people that did not speak english and were shouting and hollering the entire ride!  The driver told them to be quiet multiple times, but to no avail.  Then when we got to the lion, it was sleeping on the rocks.  This group then began to stand up and shout at the lion to wake up.  They were so loud shouting at it and the driver tried to quiet them with no luck.  I was almost afraid for our lives, and had pictures of throwing them off the vehicle first .  The did wake the lion but we were off.  Thankfully.  I know that there was some safety buffer (or at least I hoped), but the driver seemed a bit alarmed too.  I was never so happy to get off a ride.  

Who shouts and whistles and hollers at wild animals with no fence between us and them???

This was the last ride of our vacation too...sure put a crappy ending to it all.


----------



## sgfgrover15

When an Upscale Table Service restaurant clearly states is is suitable for adults and that the menu is not geared for children please don't bring your children late at night when we would like an adult experience and pay good money for it.   Your children are tired, cranky, beyond hungry and really there was nothing on the menu they wanted.  9 pm is a little late to convince the prince and princess to try something new.


----------



## plutosbuddie

sgfgrover15 said:


> When an Upscale Table Service restaurant clearly states is is suitable for adults and that the menu is not geared for children please don't bring your children late at night when we would like an adult experience and pay good money for it.   Your children are tired, cranky, beyond hungry and really there was nothing on the menu they wanted.  9 pm is a little late to convince the prince and princess to try something new.



!!!Couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## ks13

I think mine are simple. Not sure if these have been said or not but been to enough parks lately to make a list. 

1. Yes your kid is excited but shouldn't be climbing all over everything, and acting out of control. I don't wanna be kicked over, and over. If not a character meal I sometimes except a quiet meal. 

2. In line pay attention,  and don't sit on/hang from rails, please take all space up. I saw one family doing this is a very hot cue recently,  by the end no less than 6 people said something becuase they were leaving bus sized gaps. 

3. Unless using for pictures put the phone down. Oh, and turn off flash on dark rides. 

4. On some rides there is zero need for pushing, and shoving, we will all get there. Haunted manson is an example.  

5. Not trying to pick on anyone but seriously I get bathing yearly and no deodrant might be normal in your country but FL is a swamp most of the year, please have pity on the rest of us.

6. South American tour groups, do they count? Lol. They are notorious for bad manners, have witnessed it 1st hand more than once.


----------



## StitchBuddy

Mickey'sApprentice said:


> I was in a moving line for Finding Nemo one time while the grown woman in front of me was eating something kind of messy. It was something like nachos with cheese and lettuce and sour cream. She then dropped it on the ground and kept walking. She intentionally dropped this gooey awful mess for hundreds of people to walk around, and appeared to never give another thought to her careless action. I may be showing my age, but back in my day someone who did something that rude and obnoxious at least took some pleasure in being rude and obnoxious.



You should have picked it up, given back to her and said, "Sorry, I think you dropped this." In a sweet voice, so she would really look bad.


----------



## LoverDisney

I don't understand people who push their way to the front of the line to see a show such as Muppet's 3D, Carousel Of Progress and One Man's Dream.  Are you serious? There is plenty of seating so there is no need to push past people.


----------



## Clamesa

Please do not be tacky don't wear your pajamas to breakfast, even if is only to grab coffee. Sent  somebody from your party that is already dress.  Seriously I have been in a good number of countries but only around the States I got to see  this. I cannot even say "is a Disney thing".


----------



## iLoveMickey87

Agh. That's the most annoying thing ever, especially with long waits. Get you butt in the line just like the rest of us did. 

And I've had this problem with most people visiting the USA.. Would it be so hard to say excuse me? Manners are not that hard to learn. Know them, USE THEM.





Ranchfly said:


> 1. If your whole party isn't with you, don't get in line. Not for a ride, not for a bus, don't do it. There's nothing worse than having a party of one or two in front of you turn into an extended family of ten cutting in front of you in line. Not cool.
> 
> 2. Yes your kids are in vacation, but don't let them run wild outside others room doors. Find a better place for them to expend their energy.
> 
> 3. Don't get right up on me in line to enter the park, ride a ride or anywhere. Yes it's crowded, but a small amount of personal space is appreciated.
> 
> 4. Be courteous on buses. Elderly, pregnant women, small children, people holding children, do the right thing, give them your seat. Yes you paid good money to go on this trip too, but doesn't it feel good to do what is right?
> 
> 5. Don't stop in the middle of crowded walkways.
> 
> 6. Don't walk at the pace of a snail 3 or more people wide.
> 
> Anyone have anything else to add!!??


----------



## lynscho

If the policy is "no flash photography or video lighting", then why are some people allowed to do?  Bright flashes are a cause of onset of migraine headaches  and possible seizures.  The whole ride (or show) experience is ruined by constant flashing.  Asking nicely does not work; being equally as rude and loudly requesting the flashes stop is ruining the ride for others as well.  I'm not willing to do that.  Suggestions???


----------



## JandD75

Ranchfly said:


> 1. If your whole party isn't with you, don't get in line. Not for a ride, not for a bus, don't do it. There's nothing worse than having a party of one or two in front of you turn into an extended family of ten cutting in front of you in line. Not cool.
> 
> 2. Yes your kids are in vacation, but don't let them run wild outside others room doors. Find a better place for them to expend their energy.
> 
> 3. Don't get right up on me in line to enter the park, ride a ride or anywhere. Yes it's crowded, but a small amount of personal space is appreciated.
> 
> 4. Be courteous on buses. Elderly, pregnant women, small children, people holding children, do the right thing, give them your seat. Yes you paid good money to go on this trip too, but doesn't it feel good to do what is right?
> 
> 5. Don't stop in the middle of crowded walkways.
> 
> 6. Don't walk at the pace of a snail 3 or more people wide.
> 
> Anyone have anything else to add!!??



Please don't stop in the doorway when exiting a shop or attraction.  Take a few extra steps so others can exit behind you.


----------



## Annadesu

^ Totally agree. People have this strange thing where they just stop in doors, and then start looking a maps, talking, etc. You can't tell me they aren't noticing the 6+ people trying to squeeze past them. 

I think just being aware of the people around you, in general, would make the world a better place. You're not special because you traveled far or paid a lot of money... so did a lot of other people.


----------



## dvc at last !

Annadesu said:


> ^ Totally agree. People have this strange thing where they just stop in doors, and then start looking a maps, talking, etc. You can't tell me they aren't noticing the 6+ people trying to squeeze past them.
> 
> I think just being aware of the people around you, in general, would make the world a better place. You're not special because you traveled far or paid a lot of money... so did a lot of other people.



Well said.


----------



## lauralarissa

No Flash Photography means NO FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY!! Every time we ride Pirates someone is taking flash pictures!
Keep your childrens hands and yours too inside the boats! Kids and adults with their hands in the water IASW! Like your fingers much?
When there are 10 of you in a group and you all 10 walk side by side and take the whole walkway. 
Tour Groups are the worst! Most of them have No Manners. Cutting in line, Pushing and shoving, Getting in your personal space in line, Blocking the entrances to stores and so on
People Smoking all over the place!! I am a smoker and smoke in the DSA's. They are not hard to find. We were in line for Merida and I counted 10 people smoking walking past us. Really?


----------



## JandD75

JandD75 said:


> Please don't stop in the doorway when exiting a shop or attraction.  Take a few extra steps so others can exit behind you.



Has anyone had this experience?  We were seated at a show and apparently the adult behind us was bored, so he decided to torment his toddler daughter, who, understandably, started screaming.  We couldn't hear a thing except her ear-splitting screeches and her father's laughter.  This has happened to us at both DL and WDW.


----------



## MPB82

harrisb1964 said:


> Seriously cannot read this thread any more too much of a bummer. Be thankful you can afford to take your family to DW. I have taught kids who lived in shanties back in the woods, no car, no running water and even taught kids that had to live out of their parents car. Honestly, I am thankful I have my own home , car, food, solid job I love, etc. To me DW is just icing on the cake and I feel so blessed and humbled to be able to provide this experience for my child. Honestly, we have been blessed to do two DW trips and a DIsney Cruise. Honestly, just being in DW and on the cruise was so amazing and I was so thankful to provide this for my son, I have had no gripes anytime on these vacations. I am not going to let problems that in the great scheme are insignificant ruin my amazing time at DW. Sorry if these offends anybody, but honestly get a Mickey Bar and enjoy the fact that you are in the most magical place on earth!



You purposefully entered a thread with a very specific title. If it bothers you, don't read it. We all know we are better off then people from Somalia. If you don't like it, instead of commenting on those of us who are "over privileged", donate your time to make up for what you think are spoiled ungrateful humans. Just so you know, unless you are with "Make A Wish" anyone who goes to Disney instead of supporting those in need are inhumane. Good job in making us feel bad


----------



## Toadlover

kP72 said:


> Cover your junk!  I'm sure you feel your body is fabulous, but some of us don't need proof.



Really?  I can only imagine that this took place at a water park?


----------



## Toadlover

Paging Tom Morrow said:


> My only rule: Don't sweat the small stuff.
> 
> No reason to have your day ruined by worrying about how someone else behaves.  At the end of the day, their rudeness may cost you a few of minutes.  Those minutes are not worth the extended aggravation that people sometimes carry with them for hours during their vacation.


Amen!  This especially applies at The Happiest Place On Earth.


----------



## Toadlover

lauralarissa said:


> No Flash Photography means NO FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY!! Every time we ride Pirates someone is taking flash pictures!
> Keep your childrens hands and yours too inside the boats! Kids and adults with their hands in the water IASW! Like your fingers much?
> When there are 10 of you in a group and you all 10 walk side by side and take the whole walkway.
> Tour Groups are the worst! Most of them have No Manners. Cutting in line, Pushing and shoving, Getting in your personal space in line, Blocking the entrances to stores and so on
> People Smoking all over the place!! I am a smoker and smoke in the DSA's. They are not hard to find. We were in line for Merida and I counted 10 people smoking walking past us. Really?



Smoking in WDW?  There are special places for that, no?


----------



## Toadlover

Disney Frenhines said:


> Me again.  Please turn off your mobile devices in dark attractions, do you really need to check Facebook or your photos in the middle of 'Carousel of Progress'  No flash photography  is there for a reason, having a flash going off constantly over your shoulder on Pirates of The Caribbean is distracting and annoying as I told someone doing it, they didn't stop, so I told the CM at the end who stopped the gentleman and gave him a talking to.
> And put your phones away, talk to your kids instead.



There was a song from the official CD from the parks back around 1994 called "Makin' Memories!" I forget which attraction it was from, but its extinct now.  I'll be bringing my camera to our trip, but there's a limit between being behind the camera and just plain enjoying your time at WDW with your kids.  And Carousel of Progress is definitely not the places to shine your little phone screen.  You should wait to see the little red cup come out of the dishwasher in the 1940's scene for heaven's sake!


----------



## bandksmommy

lol at the South American tour groups!  We ran in to a bunch of tour groups last week (don't know where they were from) and most of them were fine (as polite as any one else was there, and maybe more since they had a leader or something who was always letting them know if they were in the way).  There was ONE very large group that was at AK our 1st day, singing loudly and just having a good time all across the park.  It was a pain to get to a ride they were at because the FP line would be super long with the ones who were already on, and then in FRONT of the line was crowded with the rest of the group waiting for their time.  But other than that they were nice enough.  Just a loud group of teenagers having fun.  Then we ran in to the same group at MK.  I guess there was another group they didn't get along with because the loud songs they were singing were now being shouted back and forth and included words I KNOW are not appropriate for Disney.  :-(  So there's mine.  Please use Disney appropriate language, even if you aren't speaking English.  There are Spanish speaking (or whatever language you happen to speak) children there as well, and they don't need to hear that.

Also, yes!  The STROLLERS!  We were trying to make our way out of MK after the fireworks.  It was taking forever, partly because some of the tour groups were meeting in the MIDDLE OF MAIN STREET (there's another one.  Middle of oncoming traffic isn't a good meeting place), and the same guy kept clipping me in the back of the leg.  Like, every 15 seconds or so.  As if hitting me with his stroller would get the people in front of me to walk faster!  I'm normally not confrontational at all, but after a particularly hard hit I did finally turn around and look at him and say "Seriously?!"  That's all I said, but I didn't get hit again.  :-b


----------



## Toadlover

lylone said:


> We got on the bus to go to Epcot for dinner one evening from POFQ and a woman and two terribly sunburned kids got on with her at a stop from POR.  The lady sat next to me, gabbed her young son and held him on her shoulder where he then proceeded to let go of his lunch all over my arm and on my shirt.  I jumped up, the driver stopped the bus and asked the lady to go outside to let her son finish.  Nope she stayed inside while the child continued his release of his lunch all over the seats in the bus.  Driver asked mom if she wanted to go back to her room and she said "no, he will be fine and his father is waiting for us at Epcot".  So off we go to Epcot on a barfed on bus and me with my barfed on shoulder.  I ran to the first bathroom at Epcot and began to rinse off my shirt and shoulder.  We didn't have time to go back to the hotel since we had ADRs at Biergarden.  Another lady followed who was just as disgusted and washed up as it was a totally gross situation.
> The lady with the barfing boy never said a single word to me.  No "I am sorry" or "here have a wipey from my diaper bag" or "here's $20 for a clean shirt" she said absolutely nothing.
> I guess it was my fault for sitting next to her when her child was sunburned and sick!
> 
> I was so glad we were going home the next day....


I agree that she should've given you t-shirt money.  I mean, really! She refused to take her kid off the bus!?


----------



## Toadlover

Nezumi Fan said:


> ...Turkey Legs!
> 
> I'm no vegetarian but I find the open-mouthed eating of turkey legs while walking or waiting in line or wherever you have to be a part of it to be _disgusting_. Again, I'm no vegetarian, but the smell of it -- not to mention the smacking and mouth noises -- ugh. I blame you, Toluca.



Chew with your mouth closed!  I can hear my mom, now.  Those overly-salted, salty, salt-filled meaty piles of salt those are....


----------



## Toadlover

maxiesmom said:


> One trip we were waiting at the Poly for our ADR time.  I was hanging out downstairs by the soon to be gone fountain and there was the little brat who was ripping the plants out and then tossing them into the water.  I looked around for an adult, and when I didn't see one, I said something like" What are you Doing" to him.    He stopped.



I stayed at the Poly in 1987 so ages ago, but I'm sad to hear that the fountain is gone! The one in the main lobby?!


----------



## maxiesmom

Toadlover said:


> I stayed at the Poly in 1987 so ages ago, but I'm sad to hear that the fountain is gone! The one in the main lobby?!



GONE!!!!!

From what I understand it caused huge mold and mildew problems that Disney couldn't stay on top of.  They are redoing the whole lobby and putting a tiny water feature in.


----------



## Toadlover

piccolopat said:


> No it is not fair for a person in a wheelchair to have to wait alone while their family go through the line and then get on.
> 1. Why should we have to separate from our family.
> 2. You have the issue of guests refusing to give up the seats in the area where the tie downs are located.
> 3. Safer to maneuver without peoples feet in the way.  This is why they do not board wheelchairs after the have started regular boarding.
> 
> There is a limit of the guest in the wheelchair plus 5.  That does need to be enforced.  If we had our entire family with us we would need to separate because it would be a total of 8.  Then we would meet up at the park.



During our last trip, my grandmother rode in a wheelchair.  As I recall, we all got to load at the back of each ride and not wait in line.  We had more than five people.

On a similar note, my niece is now in TV and semi famous.  She's had someone with her when she's gone to Disneyland just because of this and she's gotten to get on attractions without waiting in line.  This may be the case when we go on our trip to WDW coming up.  I'm not for sure right now.


----------



## Toadlover

maxiesmom said:


> GONE!!!!!
> 
> From what I understand it caused huge mold and mildew problems that Disney couldn't stay on top of.  They are redoing the whole lobby and putting a tiny water feature in.



Awww.... That's sad.  That was so awesome.  I had a screen-saver phone of that fountain on my computer in 2001 or so.


----------



## siskaren

Toadlover said:


> There was a song from the official CD from the parks back around 1994 called "Makin' Memories!" I forget which attraction it was from, but its extinct now.



It's from the pre-show at Honey, I Shrunk the Audience. The connection was that the Imagination pavilion was sponsored by Kodak.


----------



## Toadlover

maxiesmom said:


> It is not always a self imposed condition.  There are many medical conditions that can cause someone to gain a lot of weight.  And there are many medications that cause weight gain.  There is not one of us who can know by looking at someone if they are heavy from bad diet and lack of exercise or heavy from a medical condition.



This is true on both counts!


----------



## Toadlover

siskaren said:


> It's from the pre-show at Honey, I Shrunk the Audience. The connection was that the Imagination pavilion was sponsered by Kodak.



Thanks!  Nice to know.


----------



## katt789

-Interactive queues: make things complicated, but if you're stopping for multiple pictures every 2 seconds and the line is moving steadily in front of you, know that you're going to have people moving around you

-Be aware that there are 2 lines at pretty much every QS til.....

Also a general note on the bus seat thing...you never really know what's going on with the person sitting, I'm a fairly active and healthy 25 year old but I do have arthritis in my hips & horrible ankle problems, and I'll sit down on a crowded bus because of it. Just be wary before you chew somebody out for it...or anythign in the parks really...


----------



## keahgirl8

katt789 said:


> -Interactive queues: make things complicated, but if you're stopping for multiple pictures every 2 seconds and the line is moving steadily in front of you, know that you're going to have people moving around you  -Be aware that there are 2 lines at pretty much every QS til.....  Also a general note on the bus seat thing...you never really know what's going on with the person sitting, I'm a fairly active and healthy 25 year old but I do have arthritis in my hips & horrible ankle problems, and I'll sit down on a crowded bus because of it. Just be wary before you chew somebody out for it...or anythign in the parks really...



I try not to be a huge complainer, but I have to add to the QS thing.  The menu is on the wall.  Please try to have some idea of what you want.  I was behind a literal family reunion's worth of people once.  No one knew what they wanted, no one knew what the sides were or what drinks were available, and no one bothered to even glance at the menu board until they got to the register.


----------



## Toadlover

keahgirl8 said:


> I try not to be a huge complainer, but I have to add to the QS thing.  The menu is on the wall.  Please try to have some idea of what you want.  I was behind a literal family reunion's worth of people once.  No one knew what they wanted, no one knew what the sides were or what drinks were available, and no one bothered to even glance at the menu board until they got to the register.


In my family, we'd have it all written down for the cashier when we got up there.   That's how we roll 11+ of us.


----------



## keahgirl8

Toadlover said:


> In my family, we'd have it all written down for the cashier when we got up there.   That's how we roll 11+ of us.



Oh man...you are amazing.  I thank you on behalf of anyone who ends up behind you in line (and probably CMs and well)!


----------



## wdwpirates

kaite said:


> We were in line at HS Guest Relations last year waiting to leave a note for a friendly CM and the lady in front of us was requesting a disabilities card. When the CM asked her what her disability was, she said "I just don't like waiting in lines."
> Some people!



Well that surely does stink!!! It actually surprises me that the driver didn't unload the bus and call for clean up.  I am pretty sure that is considered a bio-hazard.  After all, the "lunch" does contain bodily fluids.  Hmmmm...

Along the same line...we were at Fantasmic! last year and there was a family of 4 in front of us.  Mom, Dad, Son, Daughter.  The son had apparently eaten too much popcorn and sweets.  So he did the same, lost his lunch.  They just got up and walked away.  It was all over the ground and the bench.  DH had to go find a CM to have it cleaned up.  YUCK!!!  

ETA:  Oh, dear!  It seems I've quoted the wrong post.  Sorry 'bout that!  This post is regarding the puking event on the bus.


----------



## Toadlover

keahgirl8 said:


> Oh man...you are amazing.  I thank you on behalf of anyone who ends up behind you in line (and probably CMs and well)!



Thanks. I have to give some of the credit to my aunt who, when I was a kid, always ran our Disney trips this way.  Actually, what I usually do is ask the kids what they want (write it down because my memory is for the birds) and then have them go find a table while I go through the line.  Maybe keep one of them to help carry.


----------

